# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Sejfi Protopapa

## Brari

*Protopapa ndryshe*

_Rrallë herë i ndodh një gazetari që të “shtjerë në dorë” personazhe historike, për të cilat në libra e filma është shkruar krejt ndryshe. Por kur e takon, bisedon, qëndron për aq kohë sa është e mjaftueshme t’i njohësh formatin, të duket_... 

Nga z.Roland Qafoku 

...sikur vetë ndihmon në rishkrimin e jetës së tij. Apo më mirë, rishkrimin e CV-së, e endur mes Beratit dhe Wayland-it të Massachusetts-it. Mes Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe një jete krejt te re në SHBA. Duke lënë pas përveç familjes, miqve, shokëve dhe një ideali të parealizuar, edhe denigrimin dhe përdhosjes që i është bërë figurës së tij. 

Ky personazh “high class” quhet Sejfi Protopapa. Një burrë i shkuar në moshë, por jo në mentalitet. Një shqiptar më shumë patriot se sa të gjithë ata që menduan ndryshe si ai. Por, që fati nuk deshi ta linte atje në Beratin e tij, por ta hidhte në Itali e më pas në SHBA. Por, më shumë se jeta e tij plot tallaze dhe pse jo edhe shkëlqim, na vjen po aq interesant me një histori që dikur e kemi mësuar ndryshe. Njëfarë Sali Protopapa, në filmin “I teti në bronx”, përherë na ka lënë një shije negative teksa e shihnim të shqyente kofshën e pulës me dhëmbët e mëdhenj. Të bashkëpunonte me gjermanët kur ata kishin nevojë për të gjetur kush strehonte komisarin. Apo edhe të therte dashin e kopesë mu në mes të dhomës, pasi spërkati murin me gjak dhe i ndoti dhomën me kakërdhi.

Edhe pse i madhi Dritëro na solli një skenar të gjallë e të përqafuar edhe nga rrethanat e kohës, shumë vetë kanë menduar se janë ata Sali Protopapa. Kështu ndodhi me Maliq Dusharin, por edhe me personazhin tonë, Sejfi Protopapa. 

Por, të gjitha hamendjet i shuan po Dritëroi teksa në mënyrë simbolike ka marrë pak nga të gjithë e ashtu shtruar e shtruar siç bën vetëm ai, i ka hedhur ashtu siç ka menduar. Ndërsa Sejfiu ynë, me një backgronund të cilin e kanë zili shumë shqiptarë që kanë lënë atdheun pas luftës, bën jetën e tij në një shtëpi të vetmuar në mes të një pylli në Wayland, ndoshta i bindur se për vendin e tij që vazhdon ta dojë aq shumë, ka bërë më të mirën. Ndërsa ne na mbetet të rishkruajmë në mendjen tonë një histori ndryshe. Se krejt i ndryshëm është në realitet Protopapa. 


Si u largua nga Berati në vitin 1944 dhe largimi në Itali e më pas në Amerikë. Arsimimi për Fizikë Bërthamore dhe kthimi në vendlindje pas 48 vjetësh 

*Në shtëpinë e Sejfi Protopapës* 

_Takimi në Massachusetts dhe rrëfimi i historisë së jetës mes Shqipërisë dhe SHBA-së_ 


*Pasaporta* 

Emri: Sejfi 
Mbiemri: Protopapa 
Datëlindja: 20 shkurt 1923 
Vendlindja: Berat 
Origjina: Familje bejlerësh në fshatin Protopapë të Korçës 
Vendbanimi: Wayland, Massachusetts, SHBA 
Larguar nga Berati më 1944 
Kthyer në vitin 1992 


*Arsimi* 

Tetëvjeçar në Berat 
Shkollën e Mesme Tregtare në Vlorë 
Ndërpret studimet në Universitetin e Peruxhias për Financë 
Diplomohet për Fizikë Bërthamore në SHBA 


*Aktiviteti në Shqipëri* 

Komandant i një çete të rinjsh të Ballit Kombëtar në zonën e Rroskovecit Karriera 

Punon në Laboratorin e Famshëm në Los Alamos në New Mexico Punon në Ministrinë e Transporteve në sektorin e sistemit të komunikimit satelitor. Vetë ndoshta nuk do ta kisha menduar kurrë se takimet e mia me Sejfi Protopapën do t’i kisha botuar ndonjëherë. Kjo falë edhe një mungese dëshire nga ana e tij. Por, rrëfimi i Dritëro Agollit më tundoi jashtë mase. Më tundoi t’i kërkoja vetë 84-vjeçarit që jeton në Wayland të Massachusetts-it të shkruajë historinë e jetës së tij. 

Dhe ashtu siç është ai, më shumë se i thjeshtë, pa komplekse, ka marrë penën dhe ka hedhur kujtimet e veta. Por, më parë se Protopapa të rrëfejë atë që i ka ngjarë në 84 vitet tallaze të jetës, unë po sjell të gjitha mbresat e mia nga disa takime në shkurt të vitit 2001, në Boston të Massachusetts-it. Nga telefonata nëpërmjet së cilës më kërkoi takim e deri tek vizita në shtëpi. Dhe gjatë këtyre rrëfimi i copëzave nga jeta. Nga largimi në 1994 nga qyteti i tij Berat dhe kthimi pas 48 vjetësh. Një histori sa interesante, por edhe e çuditshme. Sa komplekse, po aq edhe e qartë, të cilat vetëm kohë të tilla si ajo e Luftës së Ftohtë dhe e komunizimit mund t’i ndërtonin. 

*“Alo, jam Sejfi Protopapa”* 

Një zile telefoni më zgjon nga përgjumja në një ditë dimri amerikan. Jam në dhomën time në hotel “Longwood Inn” të Bostonit dhe jashtë bie borë. E kap telefonin dhe instinktivisht i përgjigjem në anglisht. Por shqipja e bukur e një zë burri më shkund si për të urdhëruar që duhet t’ia kthej po kështu. “Unë që po të flas quhem Sejfi Protopapa. A mund të flas me ju zoti...”. E ç’mund të mendojë një shqiptar kur dëgjon këtë emër? Doemos një personazh si Sali Protopapa. I përgjigjem me politesë se mund të fliste dhe se do ta dëgjoja me shumë vëmendje. Dhe i panjohuri me mbiemrin shumë të njohur vijon me një kërkesë për takim. Dhe kështu bëjmë. Fiksojmë ditën dhe orën. Por mendja vazhdon të më trulloset nga ky emër. Memoria më ndihmon të sjell shumicën e detajeve të filmit “I teti në bronx”. Mustaqe mbi buzë, një tip i vrazhdë, një vragë në faqe, mjaft autoritar, bashkëpunues me gjermanët dhe i urryer nga fshati. Pa të shohim si është ky Protopapa pe vërteti. 

*Takimi i parë: një shkrim për protestën* 

Natyrisht, përveç përshëndetjeve, pyetja ime e parë është nëse është Sali Protopapa i vërtetë. Dhe përgjigjja e parë është një “po”. Më tej shpjegon gjithçka. Madje, më tregon se në vitin 1991 vetë ai ka qenë në shtëpinë e Dritëroit duke iu prezantuar si i tillë. Më pas biseda merr nota humori, kur më thotë se pimë me Dritëroin më keq se në film. Por, ky njeri vetëm si Saliu në film nuk është. Të çudit me atë shqipen e tij të pastër. Të duket sikur e ka ruajtur si një fosile prej së cilës nxjerr xhevahire. E habitshme se si përdor edhe fjalë moderne. Imagjinoni, ka lënë Shqipërinë më 1944-ën dhe prej 48 vjetësh jeton në SHBA. Më tej më thotë se një grup shqiptarësh do të protestonin në New Jork dhe do të ishte shumë interesante që një gazetar shqiptar ta ndiqte ngjarjen e ta pasqyronte atë në media. Kjo për mua ishte shumë e thjeshtë, se pikërisht atë ditë unë do të shkoja në metropolin amerikan dhe gjithçka eci në vaj. Edhe protestën e ndoqa dhe shkrimin e dërgova në gazetë, në Tiranë. Edhe Protopapa mbeti i kënaqur. 

*Ftesa në shtëpi* 

Është e shtunë. Hipim në makinën e Sejfiut. Një autoveturë e vjetër, me targën MA “The Spirit of America” dhe në sediljen e shoferit me duar te timoni qendron plaku shqiptar. Shumë energjik. Rrëfen gjithçka nga jeta. Por nuk harron të kujdeset në ato që thotë. Bën shumë shaka sidomos për pesë fëmijët. Tregon se ia ka vënë vetë të gjithë emrat duke mos i lënë mundësi bashkëshortes estoneze. Përshkruajmë një pjesë të mirë të Bostonit dhe rruga për në periferi gjarpëron në ca mbikalime që vetëm Amerika ka. Në një moment më thotë se ka humbur rrugën. A nuk duhet të kesh frikë nga një njeri që nuk e njeh. Të thotë se është Sali Protopapa dhe pas gjysmë ore të thotë se humbi rrugën. I them se është e habitshme se si mund të humbasë rrugën një njeri që ka 50 vjet që jeton aty, por ai qesh. Ndalon makinën, del dhe pyet për rrugën dikë përpara një supermarketi. Është muzg dhe silueta e tij duket shumë qartë. E pabesueshme. Si vegim më vjen se ai është dora vetë Sali Protopapa. Ishte fiks ai Pirro Mani në “I teti në Bronx”. Ishte po ajo panoramë njeriu, po ai ekspresion. Po ata sy, po ajo mjekër, po ajo lëvizje e gojës. Sakaq më vetëtin në mendje që Pirro Mani është i madh dhe më tej pyes veten, a e di vetë Pirroja që e ka qarë me lot këtë rol duke i ngjasuar si pikë uji? Mbaron punë me atë anglishten e tij ekselente dhe më pas makinë rrëshqet në një rrugë pylli me pemë të larta. Nuk shkëmbehemi me asnjë makinë, ndërsa biseda rrokulliset sa nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, të cilin e cilëson luftë civile e deri tek politika e sotme tek Nano e Berisha. Në mendje me shkon gjyshi im partizan, i cili ka vdekur 20 vjet më parë. I them Sejfiut imagjino sikur ai të ishte gjallë dhe ta dinte që unë po udhëtoja bash me Sali Protopapën, me dorën e tij do më kishte vrarë. Një shaka që për Sejfiun përkthehet një e qeshur e zgjatur. “Kohët na e kanë trazuar jetën, por idealet për Shqipërinë e dashur nuk janë trazuar kurrë”, thotë ai. 

*Një shtëpi arkiv* 

I afrohemi një drite të zbehtë. Ja kjo është shtëpia ime. Tipike amerikane. Prej druri. Në mes të pyllit. Bora rreth e rrotull e pastruar për merak, ndërsa brenda është shumë ngrohtë. Të duket sikur aty nuk ka njeri. Por një grua shumë fisnike na hap derën dalëngadalë. Është bashkëshortja e Sejfiut. Flet vetëm në anglisht dhe Sejfiu i bën shpejt e shpejt biografinë. Është estoneze. “Jam shumë i lumtur me të” dhe më tej rendit të tjera fjalë pozitive. Dhe me të vërtetë Sejfiu duket që duhet të jetë i tillë. Një grua që ndihet më shumë shqiptare teksa sillet rrotull shtëpisë, nderon miqtë, gatuan dhe më interesantja Sejfiut tonë i drejtohet me “Mister Protopapa”. Dhe në fakt, Sejfiu në atë shtëpi është një mister i vërtetë. Ka një vilë për merak. Me dhoma e oborr. Orendi me gjeografi gati nga tërë rruzulli e me piktura po ashtu. Por pjesa më interesante është studioja e tij. Një thesar i vërtetë arkivash, materialesh, fotografish, dokumentesh. Këtu punoj çdo ditë thotë njeriu ynë si të ishte 30 vjeç. Përsëri i them vetes se ku i gjen këto energji ky plak 80-vjeçar. Është me të vërtetë personazh i rrallë. Më pas nis e rrëfen copëza nga jeta. Ka studiuar për Fizikë Bërthamore. Pasi mbaroi studimet punoi në Laboratorin e famshëm të Studimeve Bërthamore në Los Amos të Neë Mexico-s. Më pas ka kaluar dhe një karrierë disi politike, kur punoi në Ministrinë e Transportit në sistemin e komunikimit satelitor. E thënë më troç vetë Sali Protopapa nuk mund të jetë ky. Si mund të jetë vallë një bej i vrazhdë urdhërues, injorant e kolaboracionist, një fizikant dhe zyrtar i Ministrisë së Tranporteve në SHBA? Jo, vetëm Saliu nuk është. Një darkë “alla amerikane” na shijon më shumë e përzier me biseda rreth Shqipërisë dhe jetës së Sejfiut. Nuk lëmë temë pa prekur, ndërsa ai vazhdon të rrëfejë e të rrëfejë. Fundja, ka shumë për të rrëfyer.

...vijon

Panorama
15 tetor 2004

----------


## Brari

Kujtimet e personazhit të rrallë që u detyrua të lërë Shqipërinë në vitin 1944 dhe të vendoset në Itali e më pas në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës 

*Sejfi Protopapa: Ju rrëfej jetën time*

_“Isha në një klasë me Margarita Tutulanin dhe e gjithë klasa ishte e dashuruar me të. Përse u bashkova me nacionalistët_


Sejfi Protopapa

Unë linda në 1923 dhe mbarova shkollën unike në Berat, një qytet shumë i vjetër shqiptar.

Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Berati nuk u cek nga trafiku ushtarak përgjatë akseve rrugorë Veri-Jug, i cili përshkonte zonën bregdetare, e Lindje-Perëndim, i cili lidhte portin e Durrësit me Maqedoninë, e më tutje Detin e Zi. Si një qytet relativisht i mënjanuar dhe ndoshta pikërisht për këtë arsye, një numër ngjarjesh të rëndësishme u zhvilluan në të gjatë viteve të luftës.


*Nxënës i shkollës unike në Berat*

Para mbërritjes së “Këmishave të Zeza” italiane në 7 prill 1939, prefekti i Beratit ishte Qazim Bodinaku, një shërbyes besnik i Mbretit Zog, të cilit i ishte besuar të mbante nën vëzhgim të gjithë qytetarët që kishin marrë pjesë në Kryengritjen e Fierit të qershorit 1935. Informatorët e Bodinakut ndiqnin edhe disa nga miqtë e familjes sonë që na vinin për vizitë. Për shembull Ramadan Velmishi, një nga pjesëmarrësit e Kryengritjes së Fierit, i tregonte prindërve të mi se, kur vinte në Berat, nuk e merrte me vete rojen e tij personale, i cili mund të futej në sherr me informatorët e Bodinakut.

Shtëpia jonë në Berat ishte afër godinës së prefekturës, ngjitur me kishën ortodokse të Shën Gjergjit dhe rreth 200 metra nga lumi Osum. Për të shkuar në shkollën unike, e cila ndodhej rreth 2 kilometra larg, në lagjen Murat Çelepie, më duhej të përdorja biçikletën. Biçikleta ime ishte me goma të trasha, kontrapedal dhe zgarrë. Fëmijët e Qazim Bodinakut, një djalë dhe dy vajza, vinin në shkollë të shoqëruar me një roje të armatosur, i cili priste jashtë derës së klasës deri sa të mbaronte mësimi. Margarita Tutulani, Resul Dollani (Toxhari), Namik Meqemeja dhe Vangjel Myzeqari, ishin disa nga nxënësit e tjerë të klasës sime. Të gjithë djemtë e klasës ishin dashuruar pas Margaritës. Ajo ishte shumë e bukur dhe, njëkohësisht, nxënësja më e mirë e klasës sonë. Margarita Tutulani, së bashku me të vëllanë e saj Kristaq Tutulanin, u pushkatuan një natë në afërsi të Kavajës nga pushtuesit fashistë. I ati i tyre, nëpunës i lartë në qeverinë shqiptare pas pushtimit fashist, qe shquar për patriotizëm dhe ndershmëri, tipare që i kishin trashëguar edhe fëmijët e tij. E bukur, e mençur dhe trime, Margarita merr pjesë në rezistencën popullore, shkonte derë më derë për të folur dhe organizuar luftën kundër zgjedhës së huaj. Veprimtaria e saj dhe e të vëllait ranë në sy të armikut që i arrestoi dhe i pushkatoi. Vdekja e tyre tronditi thellë banorët e Beratit, bëri përshtypje të thellë në mbarë vendin dhe qe një shkëndijë e re, një thirrje e re revolte kundër fashistëve.

Në atë kohë, babai im, një ish-avokat në pension e kalonte kohën duke luajtur me letra me shokët në kafenenë që ndodhej në qendrën e qytetit, në të njëjtën godinë me Bashkinë dhe pranë lumit. Zakonisht, babai paguante një pajton për të shkuar nga kafeneja në shtëpi, një distancë prej pothuajse një kilometër. Ai dukej mendërisht i izoluar nga rrëmujërat e kohës dhe ndoshta ndjente se koha e tij kishte kaluar dhe i përkiste brezit të ri të vendoste për të ardhmen e vet.

*Konfuzion politik*

Pushtimi italian i 7 prillit 1939, nxiti aktivitetin ekonomik krahasuar me kohën stagnante të regjimit të Mbretit Zog. Por, krijimi i Partisë Fashiste e Ballit Kombëtar në 1939, si dhe lindja e Partisë Komuniste në 1941, (vetëm pasi ushtria gjermane sulmuan Bashkimin Sovjetik), krijoi konfuzion në preferencat politike të të gjithë shqiptarëve, e sidomos tek ata që brenda për brenda familjeve kishin anëtarë me preferenca të kundërta.

Në shtëpinë tonë, nuk ekzistonte konfuzion për sa i përkiste parashikimit se cila palë do të ishte fituese e luftës botërore. Ne ishim të bindur se kombinimi i armatës së madhe ruse me produktivitetin industrial e ushtarak të SHBA-së, eventualisht, do të dilte fitimtar mbi mentalitetin e mangët politik të udhëheqësve nazifashistë, të cilët mbështeteshin nga një numër i kufizuar burimesh materiale dhe njerëzore. Ata mund të kishin pasur një shans ta fitonin luftën, në qoftë se do të kishin qenë të zotë të prodhonin të parët armët bërthamore. Por ata e humbën atë shans, për shkak të të ashtuquajturave bindje ideologjike. Komponenti urrejtje në bindjet e tyre shkaktoi një emigrim masiv intelektual, sidomos ndërmjet çifutëve, të cilët u vendosën kryesisht në SHBA.

* * *

Pak para kapitullimit të Italisë fashiste, në gusht 1943, karabinierët arrestuan një numër të rinjsh në Berat dhe më pas, i ekzekutuan ata. Ndërmjet tyre ishte edhe Margarita Tutulani e vëllai i saj Kristaqi. Në atë kohë, unë ndihmoja Kristaqin të shtypte trakte antifashiste. Për këtë arsye, kur mora vesh për ekzekutimin e tyre, u largova nga Berati dhe u nisa në drejtim të fshatit Protopapë (krahina e Oparit, Korçë). Atje, fisi i babait mund të më ofronte një strehë të sigurtë. I lindur me një defekt në çapok, udhëtova ngadalë me ndihmën e bastunit. Gjatë rrugës për në Protopapë, ndenja një natë në teqen që ndodhet në majën e mbuluar me borë të malit Tomorr. Atje mësova për kapitullimin e Italisë dhe brenda një dite, u ktheva në shtëpinë time në Berat.

* * *

Në të njëjtën kohë, edhe dy forcat luftuese antifashiste u futën në qytet. Godina e prefekturës ishte në dorë të forcave komuniste, ndryshe të quajtura partizane, ndërsa godina e bashkisë ishte nën kontrollin e forcave të Ballit Kombëtar. Më duhet të hap parantezë këtu për të treguar se forcat e Ballit, gjatë verës, i kishin sulmuar fashistët italianë në Berat, por kishin dështuar duke lënë tre të vdekur në portat e kalasë së qytetit. Sipas burimeve të Ballit, ata i kishin ftuar forcat komuniste të bashkonin forcat në atë sulm, por ftesa e tyre nuk ishte pranuar. Dhe në vend që të bashkoheshin me Ballin në atë sulm kundër italianëve, komunistët kishin paralajmëruar mbrojtësit duke shtënë në ajër pak përpara sulmit ballist.

* * *

Bashkekzistenca paqësore midis të dy forcave të armatosura në Berat korrespondoi në kohë me marrëveshjen që u arrit në Mukje midis Partisë Komuniste dhe Ballit Kombëtar, e cila parashikonte një plan konkret kooperimi dhe organizimi në luftën kundër pushtuesve fashistë. Merita për marrëveshjen e Mukjes i takon Thoma Horogollajt dhe Hasan Dostit, të cilët iu drejtuan komunistëve me këtë fjali të thjeshtë. “Ne ju lëmë të shkruani çfarë të doni në tekstin e marrëveshjes për të ardhmen politike të Shqipërisë, me kusht që ju të pranoni një proces të mirëfilltë demokratik për zgjedhjen e përfaqësuesve të popullit, dhe që të mbështesni të drejtën e popullit të Kosovës për vetëvendosje.”

* * *

Unë mund të them me plot gojën se është një fakt historik i pakundërshtueshëm që ushtria gjermane nuk u stacionua kurrë në Berat. Për të siguruar prodhimin e naftës, ata kishin stacionuar vetëm rreth 100 ushtarë në Kuçovë.

Gjermanët ishin kaq të shpërndarë në Evropë sa nuk kishin forca për të realizuar një pushtim të plotë të Shqipërisë. Në total, gjermanët patën mundësinë të dislokonin në Shqipëri jo më shumë se 1500 ushtarë, të cilët mbronin vijat e furnizimit të forcave të tyre në Ballkanin e jugut. Për mbajtjen e një numri kaq të vogël ushtarësh në Shqipëri, pjesërisht, gjermanët ia dinin për nder Xhafer Devës, një shqiptar nazist i devotshëm, i cili arriti të qeverisë në një farë mënyre vendin, duke kontribuar kështu në mbrojtjen e arterieve të furnizimit të ushtrisë gjermane.

Në vise të ndryshme të Shqipërisë, ata kishin vendosur nga 3-5 roje në urat kryesore të vendit. Ndërsa, në Tiranë, ishte dislokuar një njësi e Gestapos. Përveç saj, ishin dhe dy batalione ekspedicionare me nga 400-500 ushtarë, të cilët kryenin fushata raprezaljesh kundër atyre zonave në të cilat mund të vritej një ushtar gjerman. Gjatë raprezaljeve të tyre, gjermanët shtinin mbi çdo civil që iu kapte syri, shkatërronin godina, vrisnin kafshët blegtorale dhe digjnin të mbjellat. Në këto operacione, ata nuk u përballën ndonjëherë me rezistencë të armatosur. Me sa di unë, vetëm një herë Brigada e Parë komuniste, e udhëhequr nga Mehmet Shehu, pati një konfrontim frontal me gjermanët në Tendën e Qypit.

Forcat e Ballit dhe sidomos ato partizane, i sulmonin herë pas here patrullat gjermane të urave dhe autokolonat me furnizime ushtarake që kalonin nëpër rrugët e Shqipërisë. Në qoftë se ndonjë gjerman vritej, batalionet e raprezaljes vinin në atë zonë dhe e shkatërronin atë. Disa e quanin këtë sekuencë ngjarjesh “proletarizim i imponuar”. (Lexuesi duhet të mbajë parasysh se përshkrimi i mësipërm rreth prezencës gjermane në Shqipëri nuk vlen për periudhën tetor-nëntor 1944, kohë në të cilën Gjermania u tërhoq përfundimisht nga Greqia. Shtëpia ime, kisha ortodokse, dhe një pjesë e lagjes “Uzgur” u shkatërruan gjatë kësaj faze të fundit të luftës në Shqipëri.)

*Situata në qytetin e Beratit*

Duke u kthyer në ditët e gushtit 1943, situata në Berat ishte shumë konfuze dhe e ndërlikuar. Në vazhdim të punës që kisha bërë me Kristaq Tutulanin, unë shkoja punoja në sektorin e shtypit të Partisë Komuniste në godinën e prefekturës. Ndërkohë, mbaja lidhje me degën e “Grupit të të Rinjve” të Beratit, që udhëhiqej nga Resul Dollani, Namik Meqemeja, Fatbardh Guri, Enver Karkanjozi, Neti Fuga, etj. Ky grup vendosi të nxirrte një deklaratë (të nënshkruar nga katër emrat e parë në listën e mësipërme) për formimin e Partisë Nacional-Komuniste. (Me keqardhje mund të them se të vetmen kopje të asaj deklarate ia dhashë dr. Stavro Skëndit, kur arrita në Nju Jork në vitin 1947) Kontradikta midis termit Nacionalistë dhe Komunistë në emrin e partisë ishte më se e dukshme, por ato kohë të çmendura e justifikonin një edhe një gjë të tillë.

Duhet theksuar këtu se Resul Dollani, kur kishte qenë burgosur nga fashistët italianë, u bojkotua nga shokët komunistë të qelisë ngaqë Partia Komuniste kishte vendosur të shkatërronte Grupin e të Rinjve, pasi kishte varrosur të gjallë udhëheqësin e tyre, Anastas Lulon. Gjithashtu, duhet theksuar se babai i Namik Meqemesë dhe tre ballistë të tjerë me emër (ndër ta edhe udhëheqësi i Ballit, avokat Skënder Muço, një njeri i mrekullueshëm, i cili ishte personi që mbante lidhjet midis Ballit Kombëtar dhe oficerit të Misionit Aleat në Himarrë.)

... vijon

_Panorama
16 tetor 2004_

----------


## Brari

“Pasi më ra në dorë letra e Enver Hoxhës, që udhëzonte mosnjohjen e Marrëveshjes së Mukjes, iu bashkangjita forcave nacionaliste” 

*Protopapa: Si kalova nga Grupi i të Rinjve në krah të Abaz Ermenjit*


Sejfi Protopapa

Në një nga ditët e gushtit 1943, në zyrën e shtypit komunist, mua më ra në dorë një letër e firmosur nga “Shpati”, i cili ishte pseudonimi i Enver Hoxhës gjatë luftës. Letra bënte me dije udhëheqjen komuniste të Beratit që Partia Komuniste nuk e njihte Marrëveshjen e Mukjes dhe udhëzonte fillimin e luftës për kontrollin e plotë politik dhe ushtarak të vendit. 

Pasi lexova atë letër u konsultova me xhaxhanë tim, Veli Protopapën dhe ai më sugjeroi që t’ia tregoja atë letër Abaz Ermenjit, komandantit të forcave balliste të zonës së Beratit, i cili ishte stacionuar në Bashki. Pasi bëra këtë gjë, u vendos që anëtarët e Grupit të të Rinjve të bashkoheshin me forcat e Ballit dhe unë të qëndroja në shtabin e Abaz Ermenjit.

*Incidenti me partizanët*

Pikërisht një ditë para se këto plane të materializoheshin, në kohën e drekës i ofrova babait që ta çoja me biçikletë në shtëpi. Babai hipi në zgarrë, ndërkohë që, për siguri, dy ballistë të armatosur na shoqëronin nga mbrapa. Nga godina e Bashkisë në atë të Prefekturës, i dhashë biçikletës ngadalë. Për t’u futur në rrugicën e shtëpisë sime më duhej t’i vija rrotull Prefekturës. M’u tek kthesa e Prefekturës, më dolën përpara një grup prej 7 partizanësh të udhëhequr nga Ceno Velmishi, një kushëri imi i largët. Ata më kërkuan që të shkoja me ta në godinën e Prefekturës për një vizitë të shkurtër. Dy ballistët e armatosur ngrinë në vend rreth 10 metra pas meje. Unë i kërkova Cenos që të çoja babanë një herë në shtëpi e pastaj të shkoja me të, por ai nuk pranoi. Babai, i bezdisur nga fakti që ky incident absurd po e vononte për ngrënien e drekës, tha: “Ju çuna keni vënë nga një dyfek krahëve dhe çoç ju duket vetja. Pa më lini të shkoj në shtëpi tani se u bëra vonë për drekë”! Pastaj, ai iu drejtua Cenos dhe i tha të hapte rrugën, ndërsa mua më urdhëroi që të vazhdoja t’i jepja biçikletës.

Sapo çova babain në shtëpi, u ktheva në Bashki duke kaluar nëpër rrugë dytësore. Ajo ditë shënoi të parën ditë në jetën time si një njeri i vënë në shënjestrën komuniste. Ajo ditë ishte zanafilla e vuajtjeve që shoqëruan arratisjen time nga Shqipëria me një motobarkë peshkimi, jetën në kampet e refugjatëve të UNRRA-s dhe arritjen në SHBA në vitin 1947.

Duke iu rikthyer ditës kur mora babain në biçikletë për drekë, në po atë ditë, Neti Fuga pothuajse u varros e gjallë, por u shpëtua nga Mehmet Shehu, dora vetë. Kjo, sepse Neti e kishte pas ndihmuar komandantin Shehu në një përplasje të mëparshme me fashistët italianë. Fatbardh Guri arriti të arratisej në Greqi në fund të luftës dhe pastaj të vinte në Nju Jork. Resul Dollani dhe Namik Meqemeja qëndruan në Berat, duke thënë se nuk kishin bërë asnjë gjë që të kishin frikë të qëndronin. Kuptohet që ata u arrestuan dhe u ekzekutuan pa një pa dy nga komunistët fill pas hyrjes së tyre në Berat.

Çdo ditë kur ngrihem në mëngjes, shikoj në mendje tabllonë e Resulit, Namikut, e të tjerëve që u tërhoqën zvarrë rrugëve të Beratit drejt vdekjes dhe pyes babanë tim të dashur se çfarë kishte ai në mendje gjatë atij incidenti me biçikletë.

*Disa ditë më vonë*

Pas disa ditësh, forcat komuniste u larguan nga Berati për t’u vendosur në zonat rurale të ashtuquajtura të çliruara. Kjo lëvizje ishte në zbatim të udhëzimeve të letrës së përshkruar më sipër. Ndërkohë, forcat e Ballit qëndruan edhe për disa muaj në Berat, i cili u bë një qendër e grumbullimit të të gjitha forcave më në Jug që ishin tërhequr nga presioni i komunistëve fitimtarë.

Gjatë konfrontimit të armatosur të luftës civile midis partizanëve dhe ballistëve, Partia Komuniste fitoi goxha kapital politik në territorin që ajo kontrollonte. Balli, nga nevoja, u detyrua që të mos luftonte gjermanët. Një armëpushim delikat mbizotëronte midis gjermanëve dhe ballistëve, ndërkohë që Balli Kombëtar mundohej të ruante identitetin e tij si një forcë çlirimtare.

*Sulmi mbi gjermanët dhe largimi nga Shqipëria*

Eventualisht, nga fundi i luftës, një grup prej 600 ballistësh, pjesë e të cilit isha edhe unë, iu atashuan oficerët e misionit ushtarak britanik kolonel McClean dhe major Julian Amery, si dhe radisti i tyre. Forcat tona zunë pozicion në malin e Lezhës. Forcat partizane nuk operonin në atë zonë të vendit. Si rrjedhim, forcat tona sulmuan me sukses një autokolonë të madhe gjermane që shkonte drejt Shkodrës.

Një muaj më vonë, misioni britanik pranë Ballit mori urdhër që të largohej nga Shqipëria. Fill pas largimit të tij, forcat e Ballit u shpërndanë. Unë përfundova në një motobarkë që transportoi rreth 100 veta drejt Italisë, në pjesën që kontrollohej nga armata e tetë britanike. Atje na vendosën në një kamp refugjatësh, në të cilin ofrohej strehë dhe ushqim për ata që deshën të rrinin.

*Ekzekutimi*

Gjatë luftës civile në Shqipëri, unë isha në qytetin e Beratit dhe i atashuar në komandën qendrore të guerrileve të Ballit Kombëtar atje. Pas kapitullimit të forcave italiane tek Aleatët, dy forcat kryesore të guerrileve në vend, Fronti Nacional Çlirimtar (komunistët) dhe Balli Kombëtar, zbritën në qytetin e Beratit nga zona malore në Lindje të qytetit. Në fakt, pas fillimit të luftës civile mes dy forcave guerrile, vetëm forcat e Ballit Kombëtar mbetën në qytetin e Beratit. Ushtria gjermane arriti të stacionojë vetëm 100 ushtarë në Kuçovë për të mbrojtur fushat e naftës dhe ndërtesat e uzinës së naftës në atë zonë, afro 16 km në Perëndim të Beratit. Për shkak të luftës civile, ne nuk i shqetësuam gjermanët në Kuçovë dhe ata nuk na shqetësuan neve. Ushtria gjermane nuk hyri kurrë në qytetin e Beratit gjatë luftës civile.

* * *

Në atë kohë, në fund të 1943, lideri i Ballit në Berat ishte prof. Abaz Ermenji që kishte marrë doktoratën për letërsi nga Universiteti i Sorbonës në Paris. Si një profesor antifashist i njohur në Liceun francez në Korçë, autoritetet italiane e kishin internuar atë në Ventottene, në Itali, që kur hynë në Shqipëri në 7 prill 1939. Kur u lirua nga internimi, ai u bashkua me lëvizjen e Ballit Kombëtar dhe udhëhoqi një kompleks të rëndësishëm forcash guerrile në zonën e Skraparit, përgjatë luginave në Lindje dhe Perëndim të malit të Tomorrit, në Lindje të Beratit. Kur kapitulluan forcat italiane, guerrilasit e Ballit Kombëtar hynë në qytet dhe e ngritën shtabin në ndërtesën e Bashkisë, ndërsa guerrilasit komunistë (i quajturi Fronti Nacional Çlirimtar) e ngritën shtabin në ndërtesën e Prefekturës. Të dy forcat politike mbajtën një bashkekzistencë të brishtë për një kohë të shkurtër deri në fund të 1943, kur forcat komuniste e lanë qytetin në bazë të udhëzimeve nga Shtabi i tyre i Përgjithshëm, në mënyrë që të rirreshtonin forcat për luftën civile që po vinte. Këto udhëzime gabimisht ranë në dorën time. Unë i mora ato ndërsa po punoja në zyrën e shtypit të Frontit Nacional Çlirimtar. Për shkak të lidhjes sime të kamufluar me të ashtuquajturin Grupi i Rinisë së Beratit, unë zgjodha t’ia kaloja dokumentet prof. Abaz Ermenjit dhe kështu, në atë moment, unë fillova rrugën time si një person i shenjuar nga lëvizja komuniste në Shqipëri. Unë i kisha kaluar forcave kundërshtare një dokument të shtypur që provon qartë për historianët e ardhshëm se Komunistët me qëllim, nisën luftën civile në Shqipëri dhe faktikisht e fshinë Marrëveshjen e Mukjes nga fundi i vitit 1943. Objektivi i tyre ishte të shkatërronin ushtarakisht forcat e Ballit Kombëtar, në mënyrë që të mund të ushtronin kontroll ekskluziv e diktatorial të qeverisë që do vinte pas disfatës të shtetit Nazist Gjerman. Në atë kohë, ky ishte një objektiv kryesor i Partive Komuniste në territoret e okupuara nga gjermanët, veçanërisht në Evropën Lindore e Juglindore, nën direktivat nga sovjetikët në Kremlin...

_vijon nesër

Nesër do të lexoni

Si do të organizoja forcat nacionaliste të zonës së Roskovecit 
Përse donim ta ekzekutonim ushtarin italian që kishte lënë shtatzënë një vajzë 
Incidenti me Dane Cukalatin dhe Bajram Xebën


Panorama
17 tetor 2004_

----------


## Brari

Shkrimtari i madh shqiptar, autor i romanit “Komisari Memo” dhe i skenarit të filmit “I teti në bronx”, tregon se si e krijoi figurën e Sali Protopapës 

*Dritëro Agolli: Sali Protopapa në shtëpinë time në vitin 1991*

Agim Baçi

Sali Protopapa, personazhi i romanit të Dritëro Agollit “Komisari Memo”, është një figurë komplekse që i ka ngacmuar kineastët e viteve ‘70 në Shqipëri për të krijuar ndoshta rolin më të spikatur “negativ” në filmin “I teti në bronx”. Gazeta “Panorama” në lidhje me mënyrën se si u krijua kjo figurë nga Agolli dhe u realizua më pas në një film do të paraqesë në vijim një cikël shkrimesh.

Portreti i Sali Protopapës bëhet edhe më interesant në filmin “I teti në bronx”, rol i interpretuar me mjeshtëri nga aktori i mirënjohur Pirro Mani. Dritëro Agolli, i cili e hodhi në letër këtë personazh thotë se, “shumë njerëz pranonin se i kisha bërë të kuptonin diçka nga vetvetja. Mjaft prej tyre më kanë ardhur në shtëpi”. Pikërisht, ky fakt e bën edhe intrigues personazhin që është një gërshetim i disa personazheve nacionalistë të Luftës së Dytë Botërore.

Ciklin e botimeve e nisim me rrëfimin e shkrimtarit Dritëro Agolli që i “dha jetë” Sali Protopapës, i cili pretendohet se është Maliq Dushari apo Sejfi Protopapa.

“Më pati bërë përshtypje mbiemri ‘Protopapa’. Ngjante si diçka e lashtë, shumë tingëlluese”. Kështu tregon shkrimtari Dritëro Agolli historinë e ndërtimit të romanit “Komisari Memo”, i cili më pas mori një format shumë më të gjerë për të gjithë shqiptarët, për shkak të jetëzimit përmes filmit “I teti në bronx”.

Romani “Komisari Memo” është vetëm një prej krijimeve të tij, që i ka hapur punë me lexuesit që kanë marrë nga personazhet personifikimin e vetvetes apo të të afërmve të tyre. Por, moria e personazheve reale që i është dashur më pas të merret duke i sqarur, e bën Dritëro Agollin që ta mbajë mend mirë historinë që mori emrin nga fshati Protopapa në rrethin e Korçës, e që u përhap anembanë vendit prej filmit që u shfaq me qindra herë. Agolli mendon se nami ishte edhe “faji” i Pirro Manit, që luajti ndoshta një nga rolet e tij më të mira, duke e bërë figurën e Sali Protopapës një figurë tipike për të portretizuar përfaqësuesit e Ballit Kombëtar. “Të them të drejtën, nuk është se unë e nxirrja Sali Protopapën në roman si një figurë qesharake. Madje, ai edhe në film, më vonë, nuk është se merrte përsipër vetë të jepte urdhra. Ai në fakt edhe në film maksimumin e vet përkthente gjermanët. Por janë disa momente në film që e kapërcejnë rrëfimin e romanit e që e kthyen Sali Protopapën në një figurë me një sens negativ, madje disi turpërues, sidomos për atë kohë që ballistëve u ishte hapur luftë nga partia. Kjo për atë kohë nuk ishte pak dhe këtë e tregonin thumbat që i hidhnin banorët atyre që kishin këtë mbiemër”, tregon Agolli. Ai nuk ka menduar kurrë se Sali Protopapa do të bëhej pjesë e komunikimeve të tij. Natyrisht, më e çuditshme ka qenë kjo marrëdhënie deri në vitet ’90. “Kishte nga ata që i përdornin për të keq në jetën e përditshme këto personazhe”, tregon Agolli, duke kujtuar se ishte ndeshur ndonjëherë edhe me njerëz, të cilët duke iu referuar romanit apo filmit sulmonin persona të familjes apo të afërm të personazheve negativë. “Kjo ka qenë një shije e keqe edhe pse të bënin të kuptoje se ajo që kisha shkruar jetonte tek njerëzit. Është mirë që personazhi të përfaqësojë gjithnjë një shtresë, përndryshe nuk do të kishte kuptim. Por ai keqkuptim me personazhe që ndodhte shpesh nga njerëz negativë më ka lënë gjithnjë shije të keqe”, kujton Agolli, i cili jo pak herë është dashur të përgjigjet përpara të panjohurve për “x” personazh.

*Keqkuptimi me miqtë*

Janë jo të paktë miqtë që janë zemëruar me shkrimet e tij, sidomos me romanet. Ai është i bindur se shpesh nuk e ka patur me ata që janë zemëruar, edhe pse në mendje mund t’i ketë mbetur diçka prej tyre, prej karakterit dhe bisedave të përditshme me to. “Më ndodhte që pas ndonjë romani dikush të varte turinjtë. Mendonte se mos kisha shfrytëzuar takimet me të. Por unë nuk mund të marr e të mbaj përsipër rastësitë. Nëse diçka nga personazhet e mi përputhet me dikë, kjo nuk do të thotë se e kisha pikërisht për atë”, thotë shkrimtari Agolli. Ai i mban mend mirë njerëzit që i ka përdorur me dëshirë si personazhe. I ka ndryshuar pakëz emrin apo mbiemrin, por duke i lënë gati të kuptuar se e ka për një person konkret. “Kur e kam bërë me dashje dikë si personazh e kam lënë të kuptohet hapur një gjë e tillë”, thotë ai, duke shpjeguar se pjesa më e madhe e këtyre personazheve e ka ditur se është përdorur për krijimet e tij. Megjithatë, këto detaje, ku ai ka futur me qëllim disa persona në librat e tij, ai ka ndërmend t’i bëjë publike vetëm kur të botojë librin me kujtimet, të cilin ka vite që po e përgatit. “Por është një libër që dëshiroj të botohet vetëm pas vdekjes sime, sepse aty kam thënë shumë të vërteta që ndonjëherë janë edhe të dhimbshme”, thotë Agolli, duke rrëfyer se tashmë ka hedhur në të shumicën e kujtimeve të jetës së tij. “Dëshiroj që disa të vërteta t’i dinë të tërë ashtu siç janë, edhe pse shumë prej tyre që përmenden mund të mos gjenden mirë”, tregon Agolli, duke ripërsëritur se lutet të ketë shëndet sa të hedhë të gjitha ato kujtime që ka ndërmend t’i bëjë publike.

Përveç personazheve, aty ai ka shumicën e marrëdhënieve me aktorët kryesorë të letërsisë shqiptare. Por, jo vetëm të letërsisë. Ai ka qenë një aktor kryesor edhe në fusha të tjera, sepse detyra e kreut të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve ka qenë padyshim një pozicion i rëndësishëm për atë sistem. “Nëse dikush fliste për ne, kjo mund të mos bënte përshtypje. Por nëse unë ose dikush tjetër i njohur po aq sa unë, fliste për diçka apo për dikë, atëherë kishte reagime. Ndaj, dua të shpjegoj se ajo natyrë marrëdhëniesh nuk ishte kaq e lehtë dhe nuk mund të kishte këtë kuptueshmëri siç mund ta ketë sot”, tregon Agolli, i cili nuk e fsheh se, përmes kujtimeve kërkon të zbardhë shumë nga të pathënat e sferës së tij. Ai nuk e fsheh që, nëse dikush portretizohej negativisht, rrezikonte të shihej me një sy tjetër nga shoqëria, e pse jo, edhe si kundërshtar i diktaturës. Historia me Protopapët është diçka që sot, sipas tij, mund të shihet thjesht si shaka, por që në atë kohë përbënte një problem serioz.

*“Thika me dy presa”*

Të të jetojnë personazhet është një gjë e shumë e mirë për cilindo krijues. Por, shpesh, duhet të përballosh edhe zemërimin e atyre që shikojnë mishërimin në veprën tënde. Shkrimtari Dritëro Agolli e konsideron këtë proces si pjesë e përjetimit, i cili edhe pse ndonjëherë nuk rezulton i këndshëm për askënd, është gjithsesi i mirë për çdo vepër që kërkon t’i mbijetojë kohës. “Të gjithë tentojnë që personazhi të përfaqësojë një grup sa më të madh njerëzish. Nëse ia arrin, atëherë mund të mendosh se ke arritur të bësh një vepër të mirë”, thotë Agolli, i cili “ballafaqimin” me personazhet e veprave të tij e ka patur një shoqërues të vazhdueshëm të krijimtarisë së tij. Sipas tij, asnjë artist që kërkon të mbijetojë nuk mund t’i shmanget atyre që e rrethojnë. “T’u shmangesh atyre është si t’i shmangesh vetvetes. Pra është krejt e pamundur”, thotë Agolli, duke kujtuar se kur romanit i bashkangjitet edhe filmi i bazuar në të, ngjarjet bëhen edhe më publike, së bashku me reagimet.

Megjithatë, Agolli nuk e fsheh se përmes personazheve të tij ka bërë edhe mjaft miq. “Shumë njerëz pranonin se i kisha bërë të kuptonin diçka nga vetvetja. Mjaft prej tyre më kanë ardhur në shtëpi”, thotë Agolli, i cili derën e mban hapur për këdo që i kërkon t’i pijë një kafe.

*Dritëro Agolli: Takimi në shtëpinë time me Sali Protopapën*

Ajo që është e vërtetë është se mua vazhdon të më pëlqejë Protopapa. Edhe atëherë më dukej tingëlluese, diçka e lashtë. Sapo e kam dëgjuar kam vendosur t’ia vë emrin personazhit tim “Sali Protopapa” që në fakt, për mua atëherë nuk kishte lidhje me ndonjë person të vërtetë. Unë kisha dëgjuar në atë kohë për një Xume Protopapa, i cili kishte qenë eksponent i Ballit. Por, meqënëse ky ishte ende person i gjallë nuk mund ta vija këtë në romanin tim. Kur në këtë kohë, pasi ishte lexuar romani, në një vizitë timen në Devoll më vjen të më takojë një djalë. “Jam Avni Protopapa”, më thotë. Ai ishte inxhinier dhe drejtor i Fabrikës së Maliqit. Kishte vendosur të ndërronte mbiemrin. “Më thonë djali i Sali Protopapës”, më tha ai, duke më shpjeguar se kishte vendosur të ndërronte mbiemër. “Do e bëj mbiemrin Mira”, më tha dhe ashtu bëri. E pyeta nëse kishte me të vërtetë ndonjë lidhje apo emër konkret Sali Protopapa. Më tha se nuk kishte, por se në fshatin Protopapa mendonin që në roman flitej për dikë që ishte arratisur më pas nga Shqipëria për të shkuar në Amerikë.

Me Avniun u bëmë miq. Për këtë miqësi u bë shkak edhe ngjashmëria e madhe që kishte ai me Pirro Manin, që luante rolin e Sali Protopapës në film. Më vonë, ai erdhi në Tiranë. Por unë e mbaj mend mirë edhe pasi i vdiq e shoqja, u bë një leximtar i madh. Atëherë më premtoi se do e rilexonte “Komisarin Memo”. Por me fshatin Protopapa më lidhin herëpashere letrat që shkruheshin nga ky fshat për librin. Madje, mbaj mend që ishte një vajzë që dy-tri herë në vit i shkruante Komitetit Qëndror për t’i treguar se hitoria në libër nuk ishte e vërtetë dhe se shtrembërohej historia e fshatit.

Ndërsa befasia e këtij rrëfimi ka qenë padyshim vizita e Sejfi Protopapës në shtëpi. Ka qenë viti 1991, por nuk mbaj mend mirë se në ç’kohë ka ndodhur. Mbaj mend vetëm që ishte mbrëmje. Bie dera dhe e hap Sadija. Më tha që më kërkonin. “Unë jam Sali Protopapa, për të cilin ke shkruar në roman”, më tha fytyra e tij, sapo unë u shfaqa në derë. “Mund të hyj?”, më pyeti. Në fillim u stepa, por duke e ftuar të hynte brenda. Ishte i shoqëruar me një mik. I ftova të dy. Hynë dhe u ulën. Sapo u ul më tha se ai ishte i djali i Sali Protopapës. Kishte qenë kryetar i të rinjve ballistë. Mendonte se romani “Komisari Memo” përshkruante atë dhe Maliq Dusharin, të cilin unë e kisha personazh në roman. U vura në siklet për t’i treguar se ajo që kisha shkruar ishte diçka letrare dhe s’kishte të bënte me asgjë personale. I tregova se i vetmi njeri të cilit i dija ekzistencën reale me mbiemrin e tij ishte Xume Protopapa, të cilit të gjithë ia kishin dëgjuar namin. Por Sejfiu m’i lehtësoi gjërat. Ishte njeri i këndshëm dhe tregonte bukur. Sadija na mbushi tavolinën dhe rakija e batutat i zunë vendin shpjegimeve të mia për rrëfimin në libër. Fliste pa asnjë lloj mërie. Mua m’u desh pak kohë të kuptoja nëse e kishte vërtet këtë gjendje. Por ai ishte vërtet i këndshëm dhe më lehtësoi bisedën. Mbaj mend që atë natë kemi pirë deri vonë. Më tregoi shumë histori. U rrek që të shpjegonte edhe atë që kishte menduar kur ishte me organizatën e Ballit, përse kishin luftuar dhe kush kishin qenë raportet me partizanët. Por nuk u ndalëm këtu dhe kjo më shumë për meritën e tij. Mbaj mend vetëm që më pas jemi dehur që të tre dhe di që Sejfiu ka ikur duke më përqafuar së bashku me mikun e tij, të cilit nuk ia mbaj mend fare emrin. Që atëherë s’jemi parë më. Mendova më vonë se mund ta takoja në Amerikë, ku kam takuar shumë shqiptarë. Por nuk ndodhi. Ai nuk erdhi në takimet e mia. As unë nuk dija ku ta kërkoja, sepse nuk më la adresë.

_vijon nesër_



*Jetëshkrimi
Kush është Dritëro Agolli*

Dritëro Agolli lindi në Menkulas të Devollit më 1930. Pasi mori mësimet e para në vendlindje, vazhdoi gjimnazin e Gjirokastrës, një shkollë me mjaft traditë. Studimet e larta për letërsi i mbaroi në Petërburg. Ka punuar shumë kohë gazetar në gazetën e përditshme “Zëri i Popullit”, dhe për shumë vjet ka qenë kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë. Për tridhjetë vjet me radhë, Dritëro Agolli u zgjodh deputet. Krijimtaria e tij letrare është mjaft e pasur në gjini e lloje të ndryshme: poezi, poema, tregime, novela, romane, drama, skenarë filmash etj. Është fitues i disa çmimeve dhe i nderimeve të tjera. Disa prej veprave më të rëndësishme të tij janë përkthyer në Perëndim e në Lindje. Dritëro Agolli hyri që në fillim në letërsinë shqiptare (vitet’60) si një protagonist i saj, duke i ndryshuar përmasën e së ardhmes. Në veprën e Agollit e pa veten si protagonist bujku dhe bariu, fshatari dhe studenti, malësori dhe fusharaku. Agolli u bë poeti i tokës dhe i dashurisë për të, shkrimtari i filozofisë dhe i dhimbjes njerëzore. Vepra letrare e Dritëro Agollit krijoi traditën e re të letërsisë shqiptare. Ajo na bën të ndihemi me dinjitet përballë botës së madhe. Shkrimtar i madh i një “gjuhe të vogël”, ai është po aq i dashur prej lexuesve bashkëkombas, sa dhe në metropolet e kulturës botërore. Dritëro Agolli dhe brezi i tij letrar (vitet ’60) nuk u paraqitën me ndonjë poetikë të re, sido që u diskutua mjaft edhe për rimën dhe ritmin, për vargun e lirë dhe vargun e rregullt, për “rreptësinë” e poezisë. Më shumë përvoja e tij krijuese, se traktatet teorike, bëri që të ndryshohej rrënjësisht tradita e vjershërimit shqip. Dritëro Agolli u shfaq në letërsi si një autor me kërkesa të larta për poezinë. Ai synoi një poezi më të përveçme, me më shumë individualitet. Agolli krijoi poezinë e “un-it”, përkundër poezisë së “ne-ve”, që shkruhej “për të bashkuar masat”.

Agolli krijoi një model të ri vjershërimi në problematikë dhe në mjeshtërinë letrare, gërshetoi natyrshëm vlerat tradicionale të poezisë me mënyra të reja të shprehjes poetike. Thjeshtësia e komunikimit, mesazhet universale dhe shprehja e hapur e ndjeshmërisë janë shtyllat e forta ku mbështetet poezia e tij.

Në prozën e tij, Agolli solli risi jo vetëm në strukturën narrative, por dhe në galerinë e personazheve të veta. Ata janë sa të çuditshëm aq dhe të zakonshëm, sa tragjikë aq edhe komikë, sa të thjeshtë aq edhe madhështorë. Frazeologjia e pasur popullore dhe filozofia jetësore e bëjnë përgjithësisht tërë veprën letrare të Agollit, sot për sot, ndër më të lexuarën.


*Veprat*

“Baladë për tim atë dhe për vete” 
“Çudira dhe marrëzi” 
“Dështaku” 
“Fletorka e mesnatës” 
“Kalorësi lakuriq” 
“Kambana e largët” 
“Komisari Memo” 
“Lutjet e kambanës” 
“Lypësi i kohës” 
“Njerëz të krisur” 
“Njeriu me top” 
Pelegrini i vonuar” 
“Shkëlqimi dhe rënia e shokut Zylo” 
“Shpirti i gjyshërve” 
“Shtigje malesh dhe trotuare” 
“Teshtimat e lirisë” 
“Trëndafili në gotë” 
“Vjen njeriu i çuditshëm” 


_Panorama
18 tetor 2004_

----------


## Brari

Flet regjisori i famshëm shqiptar, që në vitet 70-të krijoi personazhin real negativ të nacionalistit ashtu siç ishte në të vërtetë 

*Viktor Gjika: Si e realizuam Sali Protopapën në filmin “I teti në bronx”*

Luan Kondi

Dritëro Agolli kishte shkruar romanin “Komisari Memo” që në të vërtetë përfundonte disfatisht me vrasjen e Ibrahim Kovaçit, sapo ai dilte nga klinika e doktor Borovës. Letërsia e realizmit socialist nuk mund ta pranonte një fund të tillë të heroit pozitiv.

Dorëshkrim, romanin e famshëm Agolli, ia jep ta lexonte një mikut të tij, regjisorit Viktor Gjika, i cili e pëlqeu si fabul dhe nisi të punojë që t’ia përshtaste një filmi kinematografik. Pasi e punoi, Gjika ia ktheu përsëri romanin autorit për të parë dhe punuar ende mbi të deri sa në dritë dolën dy vepra të arrira: libri “Komisari Memo” dhe filmi “I teti në bronx”. Ajo që i kishte pëlqyer më shumë Agollit ishte përfundimi i romanit që e shpëtoi atë nga censura e kohës. Për realizimin e filmit regjisori, që më pas do të ishte dhe bashkëskenarist me Agollin, thotë se është dashur shumë punë, pasi duheshin gjetur aktorët në përputhje me personazhet dhe sidomos ata negativë. Përveç heroit pozitiv, një figurë tjetër e spikatur e filmit është edhe nacionalisti Sali Protopapa. Ja si e kujton regjisori punën për realizimin e filmit.

Në vitin 1970, pas dy vjet pune intensive u realizua filmi “I teti në bronx” me mori personazhesh interesantë ku për herë të parë vihet re një personazh negativ tepër interesant, ai i Sali Protopapës…
Ky është një personazh vërtet interesant. Për herë të parë në letërsi, ata që ne i quanim personazhe negativë u trajtuan në mënyrë realiste. Atëherë Sali Protopapa ishte një personazh i pozicionuar në krah të gabuar. Gjithnjë e parë me syrin e kohës, e vërteta ishte me ato forca përparimtare që fituan luftën. Personazhi kishte marrë rrugë tjetër dhe arsyet ishin të ndryshme. Ky personazh, edhe pse i takonte kampit tjetër, u pëlqye, sepse ishte i vërtetë, megjithëse për të nuk kanë munguar edhe reagimet popullore, madje ato ishin të shumta.

Si e konsideroni tashmë personazhin?

Për mua ka qenë një nga gjetjet më të mëdha të personazhit negativ të asaj kohe. Kam vuajtur shumë për ta gjetur aktorin që t’i përshtatej personazhit të Sali Protopapës. Në fillim zgjodha trupa të mëdhenj, të bëshëm, hamsa, sepse kështu thuhej se ishin ballistët atëherë.

Kur vendosët që këtë rol ta realizonit me Pirro Manin?

E kisha marrë Pirron në filmin “Askush kurrë nuk vdes” dhe e njihja tipin e tij, ishte shpërthyes dhe energjik. Mendova se mund të gjeja një tjetër me karakteristikat e mësipërme, trupmadh e të tjera, por nuk isha i bindur nëse ai do të arrinte ta mbante interpretimin.

Cila ishte zanafilla e filmit “I teti në bronx”?

Ky film ka një histori paksa të veçantë, pasi u realizua përpara se të dilte në qarkullim romani “Komisari Memo”. Shkrimtari i njohur, Dritëro Agolli, ma dha ta lexoja dorëshkrim romanin e tij. Ai kishte menduar që përfundimi i romanit të ishte vrasja e komisarit sapo dilte nga shtëpia e doktor Borovës. Mendoj se ndonjë mik i kishte thënë Dritëroit se fundi ishte disfatist, gjë që nuk pranohej nga letërsia e kohës. Nuk mund të kishte një fund të tillë për heroin pozitiv.

Çfarë ndodhi pas…

Menduam që ta zhvillonim edhe më skenarin dhe skena e vrasjes së Ibrahim Kovaçit të zhvendosej nga qyteti në mal. Vendosëm të zhvillonim dialogjet dhe ndryshimet ia dhashë t’i shikonte përsëri e të punonte me ta edhe më Dritëroi. Nuk mund të harroj fjalët e tij entuziaste pas bisedës për të bërë ndryshime. Menjëherë pas këtyre sugjerimeve dhe ndryshimeve Dritëroi më tha se “romani ishte shpëtuar”. Në përshtatjen që iu bë skenarit për film kinematografik, Sali Protopapës iu shtuan edhe skenat e vrasjes. Sigurisht, që pasi shkrimtari iu fut edhe më thellë romanit dhe shtoi atje edhe patriotin Rrapo Tabanin që ishte Riza Kodheli, ish-komandant i Brigadës së 20-të. Kurse në figurën e komisarit Memo, kishte mjaft gjëra nga Misto Treska, ish-komisar i po kësaj brigade.

Le t’i kthehemi edhe njëherë figurës së ballistit që mishërohet me personazhin Sali Protopapa, e cila është mjaft e arrirë apo jo…
E them sinqerisht se merita për këtë i takon së pari Dritëro Agollit, i cili duke qenë nga fshati Menkulas i Devollit, ku ka pasur edhe disa familje nacionaliste, kishte pasur mundësi që me tipin e tij, tejet popullor, të hynte kudo edhe në këto familje. Nuk e di, nëse Dritëroi ka pasur në mendje ndonjë personazh real për të ndërtuar në roman këtë personazh, por në film për të arritur deri tek realizimi i këtij karakteri nuk kemi pasur si model ndonjë person konkret.

Ku janë xhiruar skenat e filmit “I teti në bronx”?

Xhirimet e filmit janë bërë në rrethinat e Korçës dhe në Devoll. Edhe sot e them se është bërë një punë e mirë me realizimin e filmit nga grupi i xhirimit, grimi, dekori të gjithë. Për shembull, Sali Protopapës i vendosëm mustaqe, pasi ato janë një shenjë burrërore dhe ato i mbanin kapedanët kudo në vendin tonë. Xhaketa e personazhit ishte e uniformës së oficerit të monarkisë. Atëherë ishim nën presion se duhej të shquhej heroi pozitiv dhe jo ai negativ, e megjithatë mundëm të paraqesim me realizëm këtë të dytin, ndryshe nga herët e tjera ku ballistët paraqiteshin frikacakë, hajdutë, hamës e të tjera si këto.

Interesante është skena e dashit në sofrën e ballistëve…

Kjo skenë është dekor e për këtë meritë ka piktori Namik Prizreni. Kjo skenë është nga më të bukurat, pasi brenda në të ka shumë elementë. Aty mpleksen gjaku, mishi, kënga dhe pse jo edhe elementë biblikë. Në biseda që kam pasur më vonë me ish-ballistë më kanë thënë: “A ç’na ke bërë me atë film”. U jam përgjigjur sinqerisht se ashtu flitej për ta në atë kohë dhe unë ashtu i njihja e atë realizova. Dritëroi ka thënë një të fortë kur e kanë pyetur ballistët: “Më thoni një këngë që iu është kënduar ballistëve”. Ata kanë shtangur se nuk kanë ditur se çfarë të thoshin. E më pas Dritëroi është shprehur: “Unë për partizanët di me dhjetëra këngë”.


*Kontributi i Viktor Gjikës*

1966
Operator në filmin “Debatik”

1966
Bashkëregjisor dhe bashkëoperator në filmin “Komisari i Dritës”

1968
Regjisor dhe operator në filmin “Horizonte të hapura”

1970
Bashkëskenarist dhe regjisor në filmin “I teti në bronx”

1973
Skenarist dhe regjisor në filmin “Yjet e netëve të gjata”

1974
Regjisor në filmin “Rrugë të bardha”

1976
Regjisor në filmin “Përballimi”

1978
Regjisor dhe bashkëoperator në filmin “Gjeneral gramafoni”

1980
Regjisor në filmin “Nëntori i Dytë”

1983
Skenarist dhe regjisor në filmin “Njeriu me top” 


*Kinemaja shqiptare*

Filmi hyri në Shqipëri në vitet 1911-1912. Shfaqjet e para publike u dhanë në qytetet Shkodër e Korçë. Filmat e parë u bënë nga të huajt dhe qenë kronika. 
Ndër kronikat, e parë për ngjarje të lidhura me Shqipërinë, është ardhja e Princ Vidit në vitin 1914.

Gjatë 30 vjetëve pas Shpalljes së Pavarësisë (1912) u xhiruan kryesisht kronika, filma dokumentarë, nga shoqëri të huaja kinematografike.

Xhirimi i filmave kronikalë nisi në vitin 1948, ku u shfaq kinokronika e parë shqiptare.

Një etapë të re shënoi ngritja e së parës studio shqiptare të filmave, Kinostudio “Shqipëria e Re” (1952).

Përvoja e parë në fushën e filmit artistik qe bashkëprodhimi shqiptaro-sovjetik, luftëtari i madh i Shqipërisë – Skënderbeu (1954, regjisor S. Jutkeviç, fitues çmimi në Festivalin Ndërkombëtar të Kanës).

Filmat e parë artistikë të kineastëve shqiptarë janë filmat-diplomë “Fëmijët e saj” (1957, regj. H. Hakani), dhe Tana (1958, regj. K. Dhamo), i pari film artistik me metrazh të gjatë.

Vitet ’60 shënojnë prodhimin sistematik të filmit artistik në mesatarisht 1 film në vit dhe bënë filmat e tyre të parë regjisorët e rinj Dh. Anagnosti, V. Gjika, G. Erebara, P. Milkani.

Në vitet ’70, u shënua një rritje e ndjeshme e prodhimit, nga 5-6 filma artistikë në vit, në 8-10 për të arritur në 14 në vitet ’80, në kohën kur drejtor i Kinostudios “Shqipëria e Re” ishte Viktor Gjika. U zgjerua gama e zhanreve.

Në vitet ’80 filmi artistik shqiptar trajtoi më shumë aktualitetin si dhe ngjarje e personazhe para Luftës së II Botërore deri më 1990, nga rreth 200 filma artistikë 80 janë ekranizime nga letërsia shqiptare.

Në vitet ’90, me ndryshimin e sistemit shoqëror, u bënë reforma të thella.

Që prej vitit 1976, në Shqipëri janë organizuar Festivale Kombëtare të Filmit, në fillim një herë në dy vjet për të gjithë filmat, e më pas në mënyrë alternative.

Festivali i parë (5-11 prill 1976)
“Në fillim të verës” dhe “Beni ecën vetë” janë fituesit e parë.

Festivali i dytë (16-23 prill 1977)
Prej këtij festivali spikati filmi “Lulëkuqe mbi mure” si dhe virtuoziteti i aktores Violeta Manushi në filmin “Zonja nga qyteti”.

Festivali i tretë (21-28 prill 1979)
Lindi plejada tjetër e aktorëve të mëdhenj si Sandër Prosi dhe Bujar Lako në filmat “Udha e shkronjave” dhe “Gjeneral gramafon”.

Festivali i individualiteteve regjisoriale (20-26 prill 1981)
Fitues i kupës është Viktor Gjika, në vitin 1979 dhe Dhimitër Anagnosti, në vitin 1977. Triumfojnë edhe regjisori Kujtim Çashku dhe Pirro Milkani.

Festivali i katërt (19-23 prill 1983)
Kupën e fitoi “Njeriu i mirë” me regji të I.Muçës dhe K.Mitros.

Festivali i publikut (1-5 tetor 1985)
“Filmi “Dora e ngrohtë”, me regji të Kujtim Çashkut, bëhet i pari film shqiptar që mbulon shpenzimet e prodhimit për nga numri i spektatorëve.

Festivali i tetë (18-22 prill 1989)
Fitues janë filmat “Flutura në kabinën time” me protagoniste Luiza Xhuvani e regji të Vladimir Priftit dhe “Rrethi i kujtesës” në kryerol Marjeta Ljarja me regji të Esat Musliut.

Festivali i ankthit shoqëror (12-17 nëntor 1991)
Fikson krijime që mbeten në fondin e artë. Viti 1991, shënon kapërcimin e Kinematografisë shqiptare në një etapë tjetër për pasojë të ndryshimeve politike. Fiton filmi “Balada e Kurbinit” nga Kujtim Çashku dhe “Fletë të bardha” nga Mevlan Shanaj.

Festivali i dhjetë (10-13 maj 1995)
Në garë mbeten regjisorët e brezit të katërt. Fitojnë filmat “Dashuria e fundit” me regji të Gjergj Xhuvanit dhe “Vdekja e kalit” me regji të Saimir Kumbaros.

Festivali i bisedës me veten (23-27 prill 2000)
Ishin katër filma në bashkëprodhim me producentë të huaj. Fitojnë filmat “Kolonel Bunker” nga Kujtim Çashku dhe “Bolero” nga Besnik Bisha.

_Panorama
19 tetor 2004_

----------


## Albo

Personazhi që përfaqëson figurën e ballistit në filmin “I teti në bronx” jeton në SHBA që nga ‘44 

*Sali Protopapa, shkencëtari në Amerikë* 

 Jonida PLAKU 


*Pasaporta*

Emri: Sejfi
Mbiemri: Protopapa
Datëlindja: 20 shkurt 1923
Vendlindja: Berat
Origjina: Familje bejlerësh në fshatin Protopapë të Korçës

Vendbanimi: Wayland, Massachusetts, SHBA
Larguar nga Berati më 1944-ën
Kthyer në vitin 1992

*Arsimi*
Tetëvjeçar në Berat
Shkollën e mesme tregtare në Vlorë
Ndërpret studimet në Universitetin e Peruxhias për Financë
Diplomohet për Fizikë Bërthamore në SHBA

*Aktiviteti në Shqipëri*
Komandant i një çete të rinjsh të Ballit Kombëtar në zonën e Roskovecit

*Karriera*
Punon në laboratorin e famshëm në Los Alamos në New Mexico
Punon në Ministrinë e Transporteve në sektorin e sistemit të komunikimit satelitor


Historia është plot labirinthe dhe askush nuk mund të pretendojë se i shkon asaj drejt që nga fillimet për ta ndjekur me tërë hollësitë që ajo ka e mbart me vete në jetën e njerëzve. Veçanërisht, kur shtigjet e saj janë mbyllur apo në to janë vendosur pengesa nga vetë ata të cilët pasi u shpallën fitimtarë e shkruan atë ashtu siç u interesonte. 
Në harkun kohor të 50 viteve, të vërtetat nuk mund të “varrosen” lehtë, e megjithatë vështirësitë për t’i përshkruar ato, ashtu siç janë përbëjnë jo një punë të lehtë për një gazetar. Por kur portreti i njërit prej atyre, që edhe pse përshkrimin ia kanë bërë kundërshtarët, e takon përsëri me madhështinë e një njeriu të rritur me kohën, ndërgjegjja dhe ndjenja e profesionit të shtyn në të panjohurat e jetës së tij dhe të të tjerëve që e rrethonin. 
Askush nga fëmijët e dikurshëm nuk mund ta imagjinonte se ai, Sali Protopapa i filmit “I teti në bronz”, që ndeshej me komisarin Memo apo shpaloste përpara shikuesit burrërinë dhe karakterin e luftëtarit e të komandantit të skalitur si anadollak dhe pak të pagdhendur, do të ishte një shkencëtar i ardhshëm në institucionet më prestigjioze të Amerikës. E aq më tepër që pas shumë e shumë vitesh do të kthehej në Berat më triumfator se fituesit, jo për nga kredoja e luftëtarit, por për nga karakteri, dashuria për njerëzit e vendlindjen dhe nga dëshira për ta parë Shqipërinë më të lirë e më të civilizuar, më demokratike se propaganda që e mbajti më shumë se të pushtuar në vitet e komunizmit. 
Personazhi, i cili më nxiti të rishkruaj përsëri për atë që jo njëherë kanë shkruar, quhet Sejfi Protopapa. Është ai njeri, që siç e përshkruan një kolegu ynë në një shkrim të tij të mëparshëm, CV-ja i endet mes Beratit dhe Wayland-it të Massachusetts-it, mes Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe një jete krejt të re në SHBA. Jo nga dëshira për të përsëritur apo për të rizgjuar figurën e tij në mënyrë mekanike, por me tendencën për të shtuar diçka të re në njohuritë tona për atë njeri dhe për historinë tonë në veçanti. Nisa të zbuloj dalëngadalë portretin jo fizik të tij, se duket që regjisori e ka goditur te personazhi i filmit, por duke shkundur kujtimet dhe larguar harresën e mbështjellë me sajesa e gënjeshtra, të cilat ideali fals i mban akoma ngritur si ato perdet e dala jashtë mode, të cilat qëndrojnë në dritaren e muzeut, ku brenda ka relike që nuk të lënë t’i shikosh. Sali Protopapa i filmit “I teti në bronz”, dikujt i ka lënë një shije negative, teksa e shikonte të bashkëpunonte me gjermanët, teksa ishte një mishngrënës, që për brezin që nuk e jetoi e nuk e njohu luftën dhe aktorët e saj në hollësi, kishte një ndikim negativ, pavarësisht se autorët për nga ana e karakterit burrëror të personazhit kanë qëndruar më strikt, ndryshe nga politika e artit të realizmit socialist në ato vite. 
Po pse shkrimtari i madh, Dritëro Agolli, në skenarin e tij, pavarësisht nga rrethanat e kohës, na ka dhënë një portret të gjallë, ku shumë prej ish-luftëtarëve kanë menduar se janë po ata, ai aktori që përfaqësonte Sali Protopapën? Kështu ka ndodhur me Maliq Dusharin, Avni Protopapën, madje edhe vetë Sejfi Protopapën, të cilët kanë besuar se janë vetë ata tipi dhe karakteri i personazhit në fjalë, pa veladonin artistik e ideologjik të veshur nga kërkesat e artit të realizmit apo ideja e fituesit, superioriteti ndaj humbësit. E nëse në këtë histori arti dhe realiteti njëkohësisht ka shumë hamendje dhe pikëpyetje, kërshëritë i shuan vetë regjisori Viktor Gjika, në intervistën dhe kujtimet e tij për filmin “I teti në bronz” dhe portretin e Sali Protopapës. Edhe Sejfi Protopapa në kujtimet e tij nuk harron të jap hollësi për takimin që ka bërë me shkrimtarin Dritëro Agolli dhe ku kanë pirë raki më shumë se sa tregohet që ka pirë si karakter i skalitur te filmi Sali Protopapa. 
Pas 60 vitesh nga ikja e po kaq nga jeta e Sejfi Protopapës, arsimimi dhe veprimtaria e tij në SHBA, pas shkrimit dhe rishkrimit të figurës dhe portretit të tij në mendjet tona, herë të dyndura me informacione të njëanshme dhe herë të mbushura me ato të cilat nuk kemi pasur mundësi që t’i krahasojmë, tani na mbetet të shkruajmë një histori ndryshe nga ajo që na kanë mësuar, sepse krejt ndryshe është realiteti. Sali Protopapa dhe ai personazhi real, Sejfi Protopapa, i cili Beratin e vizitoi në vitin 1992 dhe sot jeton po në SHBA. Po cili është Sejfi Protopapa? Cila ka qenë veprimtaria e tij në Berat dhe më gjerë dhe cila ishte njohja e lufta e tij? Pse dhe si u largua nga Berati e Shqipëria në vitin 1944? Çfarë i ndante dhe çfarë i bashkonte Sejfiun me Kristaq Tutulanin, Bajram Xebën, Dane Cukalatin, Resul Dollanin, Namik Mehqemenë, Fatbardh Gurin, Neti Fugën etj. 
Cila ishte në të vërtetë lufta ndaj italianëve dhe pse tentoi të largohej nga Berati Sejfiu, para se të kapitullonte Italia? Kur dhe si u prishën marrëdhëniet midis gupeve që vepronin në Berat dhe si u largua Sejfi Protopapa për t’i shpëtuar pushkatimit të mundshëm?


_Tirana Observer
13 dhjetor 2005_

----------


## Albo

Kujtimet e personazhit real, Sejfi Protopapa 

*“Jeta ime në qytetin e një mbi një dritareve”*

Emri i tij është i regjistruar ndër dhjetë më të shquarit të fizikës bërthamore të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Por edhe pse ka një jetë të mirë e të standardeve të larta në vendin më të zhvilluar e më demokratikë të botës, Sejfi Protopapa nuk mund ta harrojë Beratin, qytetin ku u lind dhe u rrit. Qytetin ku krahas mësimeve të para mori edhe goditjet e para në karrierën e tij të sapofilluar në luftën për interesat kombëtare, në ato vite kur lufta botërore ishte në kulmin e saj të rënies dhe të fitores për palët ndërluftuese. 
Shkak për largimin e tij u bënë bindjet e ndryshme nga ata që ishin në prag të fitores dhe se idetë e tyre nuk përputheshin me palën ku ai bënte pjesë, për mënyrën se si duhet të administrohej pushteti i ardhshëm. Për Sejfi Protopapën ishin shokë ashtu siç edhe duhej, që nga shkolla unike Resul Dollani, Namik Mehqemeja, Vangjel Myzeqeja, por edhe Margarita Tutulani, heroina që u pushkatua dhe që atij i ka mbetur në mendje për bukurinë e saj me të cilën ishin dashuruar të gjithë djemtë e klasës, siç shkruan ai në kujtimet e tij. Edhe pse i radhitur në krahun e humbësve të luftës, e Margarita pas vdekjes, në krahun e fitimtarit, Sejfi Protopapa nuk mund të mohojë të vërtetat pas më shumë se 60 vite. Për të Margarita ishte e bukur dhe luftarake, por edhe vëllai i saj, Kristaqi, e shokë të tjerë kanë mbetur në memorien e tij. 
Në kujtimet e fizikanit të madh nga Berati për vitet që ka kaluar në Berat, një vend të rëndësishëm zë lidhja që ka pasur me Kristaq Tutulanin dhe ndihmën që i jepte atij për shtypjen e trakteve, gjë e cila nuk i shpëtoi syrit të fashistëve italianë dhe e arrestoi pak ditë para se të kapitullonte, duke e pushkatuar në Gosë të Kavajës së bashku me Margaritën, ndërsa Sejfi Protopapa për t’i shpëtuar arrestimit ikën nga Berati në drejtim të fshatit Protopapë të krahinës së Oparit, Korçë, atje ku kishte disa miq të të atit. Rrugës, kur ishte në teqenë e Kulmakut, mëson kapitullimin e Italisë dhe kthehet përsëri në qytetin e Beratit për të rifilluar punën dhe luftën që kishin nisur. 

*Nga kujtimet e Sejfi Protopapës*

“Para mbërritjes së “Këmishave të zeza”, prefekti i Beratit ishte Qazim Bodinaku, një shërbyes besnik i mbretit Zog, të cilit i ishte besuar të mbante nën vëzhgim të gjithë qytetarët që kishin marrë pjesë në kryengritjen e Fierit të qershorit 1935... Fëmijët e zotit Bodinaku, një djalë dhe dy vajza, vinin në shkollë të shoqëruar me një roje të armatosur, i cili priste jashtë derës së klasës, deri sa mbaronte mësimi. Margarita Tutulani, Resul Dollani (Toxhari), Namik Mehqemeja dhe Vangjel Myzeqari ishin disa nga nxënësit e tjerë të klasës sime. Të gjithë djemtë e klasës ishin dashuruar pas Margaritës. Ajo ishte shumë e bukur dhe njëkohësisht nxënësja më e mirë e klasës sonë... Pushtimi italian nxiti aktivitetin ekonomik, krahasuar me kohën stagnante të regjimit të mbretit Zog. Krijimi i Partisë Fashiste dhe Ballit Kombëtar në 1939-ën, si dhe lindja e Partisë Komuniste në 1941-shin (vetëm pasi ushtria gjermane sulmoi Bashkimin Sovjetik) krijoi konfuzion në preferencat politike të të gjithë shqiptarëve dhe sidomos tek ata që brenda përbrenda familjeve kishin anëtarë me preferenca të kundërta. Në shtëpinë tonë nuk ekzistonte konfuzion, për sa i përkiste parashikimit se cila palë do të ishte fituesja e luftës botërore. Në ishim të bindur se kombinimi i armatës së madhe ruse me produktivitetin industrial e ushtarak të SHBA-së, eventualisht do të dilte fitimtar... Pak para kapitullimit të Italisë fashiste, më 1943-shin, karabinierët arrestuan një numër të rinjsh në Berat dhe më pas i ekzekutuan ata. Ndërmjet tyre ishte edhe Margarita Tutulani dhe i vëllai i saj, Kristaqi. Në këtë kohë unë ndihmoja Kristaqin të shtypte trakte antifashiste. Kur mora vesh për ekzekutimin e tyre u largova nga Berati dhe u nisa në drejtim të fshatit Protopapë (krahina e Oparit, Korçë). Atje fisi i babait mund të më ofronte një strehë të sigurt. I lindur me një defekt në çapok, udhëtova ngadalë me ndihmën e bastunit. Gjatë rrugës për në Protopapë ndenja një natë në teqenë që ndodhet në majën e mbuluar me borë të malit Tomor. Aty mësova për kapitullimin e Italisë dhe brenda një dite u ktheva në shtëpinë time në Berat...”

*Fillimi i ndarjes së madhe*

Për Sejfi Protopapën marrëdhëniet midis grupeve nacionaliste dhe atyre të Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar në Berat ishin normale me disa ndryshime të vogla deri në kohën e kapitullimit të Italisë fashiste. Pas futjes në Shqipëri të trupave gjermane, situata filloi të ndryshonte, kujton ai në shënimet e veta të viteve deri në 1944-ën, para se të largohej nga Berati. Sipas tij “...është një fakt historik i pakundërshtueshëm që ushtria gjermane nuk u stacionua kurrë në Berat. Për të siguruar prodhimin e naftës, ata kishin stacionuar vetëm 100 ushtarë në Kuçovë...”, kujton Sejfi Protopapa dhe më tej shtonë se “...gjermanët ia dinin për nder Xhaferr Devës, një shqiptar nazist i devotshëm, i cili arriti të qeverisë në një farë mënyre vendin, duke kontribuar kështu në mbrojtjen e arterieve të furnizimit të ushtrisë gjermane”. Sejfi Protopapa kujton se pas kapitullimit të Italisë fashiste situata në Berat ishte disi konfuze. 
Ja si vijon z. Protopapa në kujtimet e veta për ato ditë të vitit 1943: “Në vazhdim të punës që kisha bërë me Kristaq Tutulanin, unë shkoja punoja në sektorin e shtypit të Partisë Komuniste në godinën e prefekturës. Ndërkohë mbaja lidhje me degën e grupit të të rinjve të Beratit që udhëhiqej nga Resul Dollani, Namik Mehqemeja, Fatbardh Guri, Enver Karagjozi, Neti Fuga etj. Ky grup vendosi të nxirrte një deklaratë të firmosur nga Resul Dollani, Namik Mehqemeja, Fatbardh Guri dhe Enver Karagjozi për formimin e Partisë Nacional Komuniste. Me keqardhje them se të vetmen kopje të asaj deklarate ia dhashë dr. Stavro Skëndit, kur arrita në Nju-Jork në vitin 1947. Kontradikta midis termit nacionalist dhe komunist në emrin e partisë ishte më se i dukshëm, por ato kohë të çmendura e justifikonin edhe një gjë të tillë. Duhet theksuar se Resul Dollani, kur kishte qenë burgosur nga fashistët italianë, u bojkotua nga shokët komunistë të qelisë, ngaqë PK-ja kishte vendosur të shkatërronte grupin e të rinjve... Edhe babai i Namik Mehqemesë dhe tre ballistë të tjerë me emër, ndër ta edhe udhëheqësi i ballit, avokati Skënder Muço, ishin keqtrajtuar e bojkotuar nga komunistët”. Sipas kujtimeve të bashkëkohësve të atyre viteve dhe të vetë protagonistit që ishte dëshmitar i marrëdhënieve midis grupimeve me bindje të ndryshme, brenda një qyteti të vogël si Berati, ku prania e pushtuesit gjerman mungonte, pikërisht ky ka qenë momenti i përçarjes së madhe midis tyre e kjo jo nga vetë ata, por nga liderët që udhëhiqnin këto grupime për interesa të trashëgimit të qeverisjes së ardhshme.

*Sali Protopapa i filmit*

Pothuaj të gjithë e mbajmë mend personazhin Sali Protopapa. Në mos e kemi lexuar te romani i shkrimtarit të madh, Dritëro Agolli me titullin “Komisari Memo”, do e kemi parë te “I teti në bronx”. Sali Protopapa është një figurë komplekse, që si karakter është ngulitur në mendjen e çdo lexuesi, ndërsa vizualisht, ai u fiksua në filmin “I teti në bronx”, në rolin e një anadollaku që dukej sikur mendjen e kishte vetëm tek e ngrëna. Roli është interpretuar me mjeshtëri nga aktori i mirënjohur Pirro Mani. Por, Sali Protopapa i vërtetë, jo vetëm emrin që e ka ndryshe, por është edhe krejt një personazh tjetër. Jeton në Amerikë ku gëzon edhe një reputacion krejt tjetër me atë që është krijuar në Shqipëri. Në rrëfimet e tij, ai është një Protopapë krejt tjetër nga ai i filmit.

_ Tirana Observer
14 dhjetor 2005_

----------


## Albo

Në kujtimet e tij, Sejfi Protopapa tregon si u bë me Ballin

*“Letra e Enverit që më kaloi nga komunist në ballist”*

Jonida PLAKU

Eshtë një histori aq sa e panjohur dhe e pabesueshme ajo e viteve të para të 1944–ës. Pasardhësit tanë na e kanë treguar ashtu si ata e mendonin dhe se si e gjykonin që ta transmetonin në brezat që vinin pas tyre, për shkak të bindjeve apo të porosive që kishin për të ndërtuar një shoqëri që ëndërronin për brezat pasardhës. E kjo nuk mund t’i ngarkojë me përgjegjësi ata që nuk e dinin të ardhmen dhe dëmin që i shkakton asaj dhe brezave që do të vinin. 
Por, pas më shumë se 60 vitesh, është një panoramë tjetër e asaj që për vite me radhë është mëkuar për bëmat e atyre viteve që u frynë me megallomaninë e fituesve të pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Mbase kjo për lexuesin me bindje të fiksuara nuk ka shumë vlera për të ndikuar në faktin që historia nuk është ajo që vetëm shijohet në një moment të jetës me atë që ty të servirin dhe që të pëlqen për momentin, por një shkencë që meriton vëmendje.
Pasazhet dhe shënimet e personazhit Sejfi Portopapa, i cili për nga mentaliteti dhe kushtet historike që kalonte dhe kalon nuk kanë për qëllim që të denigrojë historinë, të cilën më pak se kush mendon se mund të ndryshojë rrjedhën e jetës së tij prej fizikani të madh e nënshtetasi amerikan. Kalvaret e vuajtjeve nuk mund të shuajnë dot kujtesën në momente kthesash, pavarësisht nga retushimet e bëra e që mund t’i bëhen jetës së një komuniteti të tërë në një periudhë të historisë së tij. 
Ja si e përshkruan momentin e shkëputjes nga Berati për në Roskovec personazhi Sejfi Portopapa: 
“Ishte gusht 1943, dhe në zyrën e shtypit komunist (e cila ishte në Prefekturën e Beratit dhe nën komandën e forcave të frontit të komunistëve) mua më ra në dorë një letër e firmosur nga Shpati, i cili ishte pseudonimi i Enver Hoxhës gjatë luftës. Letra bënte me dije udhëheqjen komuniste të Beratit që Partia Komuniste nuk njihte marrëveshjen e Mukjes dhe udhëzonte fillimin e luftës për kontrollin e plotë politik e ushtarak të vendit. Pasi e lexova atë letër, u konsultova me xhaxhanë tim, Veli Protopapën, dhe ai më sugjeroi që t’ia tregoja atë letër Abaz Ermenjit, komandantit të forcave balliste të zonës së Beratit, i cili ishte stacionuar në bashki. Pasi bëra këtë gjë, u vendos që anëtarët e grupit të të rinjve të bashkoheshin me forcat e ballit dhe unë të qëndroja me shtabin e Abaz Ermenjit”.
Sejfi Protopapa, pavarësisht nga qëndrimi politik i kohës dhe nga përcaktimi i përbërjes së grupimeve në ato kushte, për nga mosha dhe nga momenti ndryshe, i qëndron vendimit dhe marrëdhënieve që kishte deri në ato ditë me shoqërinë e Beratit, e cila kishte fije me marrëdhëniet komuniste në këtë qytet me labirinthe të çuditshme si vetë rrugët e rrugicat e lagjeve të lashta. 

Si iku Sejfi Protopapa nga Berati?

Sipas kujtimeve të protagonistit të kësaj ngjarjeje, Sejfi Protopapa, ngjarjet sa vinin dhe agravoheshin midis grupimeve në Berat. Pas nja dy-tri ditësh në Berat kthehen vetëm forcat balliste, të cilat vendosen me qendër te hoteli i Dyrmove, ndërsa fronti e kishte të vështirë që të futej në Berat. Sipas Sejfi Protopapës, askush nuk kishte ndërmend që të ndante si me thikë marrëdhëniet midis shokëve që kishin vepruar deri në atë kohë bashkë për të njëjtin qëllim po me bindje të ndryshme politike. 
Për të treguar momentin e largimit të Protopapës nga Berati, po sjellim kujtimet e tij:
“Ishte kohë dreke dhe po çoja babanë me biçikletë te shtëpia. Dy ballistë të armatosur na shoqëronin nga pas. Po futesha në rrugicën time kur te kthesa e prefekturës më dolën përpara një grup prej 7 partizanësh të udhëhequr nga Cano Velmishi, një kushëri imi i largët. Ata më kërkuan që të shkoja në prefekturë, por unë i kërkova Canos që të çoja babanë në shtëpi, por ai nuk pranoi. Ndërhyri babai që e zgjidhi situatën dhe pas kësaj unë u ktheva në bashki, duke kaluar në rrugë dytësore. Ajo ditë shënoi të parën ditë të vënë në shënjestrën komuniste.

*Sali Protopapa i filmit*

Pothuaj të gjithë e mbajmë mend personazhin Sali Protopapa. Në mos e kemi lexuar te romani i shkrimtarit të madh, Dritëro Agolli me titullin “Komisari Memo”, do e kemi parë te “I teti në bronx”. Sali Protopapa është një figurë komplekse, që si karakter është ngulitur në mendjen e çdo lexuesi, ndërsa vizualisht, ai u fiksua në filmin “I teti në bronx”, në rolin e një anadollaku që dukej sikur mendjen e kishte vetëm tek e ngrëna. Roli është interpretuar me mjeshtëri nga aktori i mirënjohur Pirro Mani. Por, Sali Protopapa i vërtetë, jo vetëm emrin që e ka ndryshe, por është edhe krejt një personazh tjetër. Jeton në Amerikë ku gëzon edhe një reputacion krejt tjetër me atë që është krijuar në Shqipëri. Në rrëfimet e tij, ai është një Protopapë krejt tjetër nga ai i filmit.

*Flet bashkëkohësi i Protopapës: Si filloi vëllavrasja në Berat*

Një nga bashkëkohësit e Sejfi Protopapës në Berat, por i rreshtuar për nga bindjet e tij në frontin kundërshtar, Pelivan Nurja, tregon për “Tirana Observer” se si filloi vëllavrasja e cila në Berat deri në atë kohë as që mund të imagjinohej. 

Si e ke përjetuar atë kohë dhe çfarë mund të na thuash për fillimet e luftës?

Në tetor të vitit 1943, pas rënies së Italisë në Berat, nuk kishte gjerman, sepse ata ishin në Urën Vajgurore. Nuk më kujtohet nëse ishte e diela e parë apo e dytë e tetorit, por ka qenë e diel, kur ka filluar lufta midis ballit dhe partisë apo frontit si të doni quajeni. Unë isha i vogël dhe atë ditë shkova te çiklistët, që ishin aty ku është sot busti i Margarita Tutulanit dhe mora një biçikletë me qira te dyqani i Islam Gjerovenit dhe i Nure Gjerovenit, të cilët ishin vëllezër dhe deri atëherë kishin dyqanin në Celepias, por e sollën aty për lidhjet që kishin me komunistët dhe luftën e frontin. 

Po çfarë lidhje ka kjo me vëllavrasjen?

Po atë ditë, pasi kam bërë disa xhiro me biçikletën që mora me qira te dyqani i Islam Gjerovenit dhe Kahreman Gjerovenit (të dy vëllezër) në moment një partizan që ishte aty ku ndaheshin dy rrugët, ku ishte busti i Babë Dudë Karbunarës ka qëlluar Kiço Bezhanin, një nga eksponentët e ballit, i cili ishte duke udhëtuar te banka, atje ku është sot Shtëpia e Bardhë poshtë lagjes “Mangalem”. Pas kësaj vrasje, filluan që nga godina e hotel “Kollombos” dhe e bashkisë të qëllonin mitralozët e ballit, ndërsa nga godinat e prefekturës qëllonte mitralozi i frontit. 

Nga qëllonin dhe si shkoi situata?

Qëllonin ku të mundnin dhe pas pak kohësh doli Myrto Qafa, i cili kërkonte nga të dyja palët që të merreshin vesh për atë që ndodhi se nuk kishte të bënte me vëllavrasjen. Pas dy orësh, situata u qetësua dhe duket se u takuan grupet që të merreshin vesh, por mbërriti skuadrilja gjermane, që deri atëherë ishte në Urën Vajgurore për të vendosur rregull. Pas kësaj lufta filloi përsëri pas nja dy orësh midis ballistëve dhe partizanëve, të cilët gjermani i vuri të dyja përpara dhe i nxori nga Berati.


_Tirana Observer
15 dhjetor 2005_

----------


## Albo

*PESHKOPI JANNULLATOS, QYTETAR NDERI I TIRANES(?!)*

_Nga Sejfi Protopapa
Wayland, MA USA_

Do te ishte shume me e arsyeshme qe Peshkopi Janullatos te behej kryetar  
nderi i qytetit te Korces sepse ne ate qytet ai, si kryepeshkop i  
Orthodokseve shqiptare vetem nje muaj me pare inaguroi se bashku me  
ministrat Greke shkollen Greke ne Korce. Atje nuk kishte besimtare  
ortodokse shqiptare. Atje Peshkopi Shqiptar i Korces, Imzot Jani bente  
sehir ne distance. (shiko foton ne gazeten Shekulli ne raportimin e  
ceremonise). Per me teper, Peshkopi Janullatos ishte shume i kenaqur me  
kete shkollen greke ne Korce. (fjalet e tij). Ky pra, eshte nje nga aktet  
e fundit te Peshkopit Janullatos per dobine e shqiptareve, gjoja. Per  
aktin e fillimit te Peshkopit Janullatos ne Shqiperi mua me kujtohet  
ceremonia e dorezimit te tij si Kryepeshkop i Kishes Shqiptare ne kishen  
Shen Maria te Tiranes. Ne ate ceremoni nje grup i math i Ortodokesve  
Shqiptare bertiste me force "ANAXIOS" qe do te thote i pa vyer. Dhe keta  
shqiptare filluan te kendojne kenge kombetare dhe i kujtuan pjesemarresve  
atje dhe botes mbare emrin e Imzot Noli, themeluesi i Kishes Ortodokse  
Autoqefale Shqiptare. Emri dhe pikturat e Imzot Nolit jane zhdukur nga te  
gjitha kishat Shqiptare me urdher nga larte, me urdher nga qendra.  
Zyrtaret greke dhe prelatet greke, se bashku me Peshkop Janullatosin u  
larguan nga Kisha e Shen Marise dhe vajten ne hotelin Tirana per te kryer  
ceremonin e dorezimit te peshkopit Janullatos si Kryepeshkop i kishes  
Shqiptare. Ne ate ceremoni ne hotel nuk kishte besimtare ortodokes  
shqiptare. (Mund te shikoni videon e Televizionit Shqiptar per nderprerjen  
e ceremonise ne kishen Shen Meria).

Se cfare akte te tjera ka bere Peshkopi Janullatos per Shqipta
ret eshte nje mister qe vetem ai dhe mbeshtetesit e tij ne Patrikane dhe  
ne rethet shoviniste Greke i dine shume mire. Per punet greke qe ka bere  
ne Shqiperi, Peshkopi Janullatos ka marre lavderime formale nga ente dhe  
organizata greke. Eshte e qarte se te gjitha keto lavderime jane me vend.  
Parija Heleniste lavderon helenin, Peshkopin Janullatos, per punen e  
lavdishme qe ai ka bere ne emer te tyre per helenizimin e shqiptarve ne  
Shqiperi, por me mbulesen e nje prelati ortodoks. Ne shqiptaret, te  
coroditur, te raskapitur, te tymosur me korrupsionin qeveritar na duhet te  
presim diten kur Perendia do te na ndihmoje e do te na shpetoj nga kjo  
nderhyrje historike ne dem te Autoqefalise se Kishes Ortodokse Shqiptare


_Koha Jone
11 gusht 2005_

----------


## Albo

*BE dhe respekti për ligjet*

Sejfi Protopapa*

Struktura e qeverisjes në Shqipëri është e afërt me atë të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Ekzistojnë edhe aty tre pushtete, që realizojnë qeverisjen: legjislativi (Parlamenti), ekzekutivi dhe sistemi gjyqësor. Po ashtu, në Shqipëri luan rolin e tij të padiskutueshëm edhe “pushteti i katërt”, që përmbledh shtypin, radion dhe televizionin. Pra në dukje, Shqipëria i ka të gjithë përbërësit për të siguruar një qeverisje normale në logjikën e një sistemi demokratik. Megjithatë, një episod i vogël që është zhvilluar së fundi në Përmet, vë pikëpyetje serioze eficiencën e këtyre pushteteve dhe me vetë funksionimin e sistemit. Përmeti është një qytet i vogël, në juglindje të Beratit, ku unë jam lindur.

Ekziston një ndërtesë në Përmet, që prej dekadash ka shërbyer në të kaluarën si Pallat Kulture. Stërlloj aktivitetesh artistike, sociale dhe kulturore janë zhvilluar në atë ndërtesë, si një vend i pazëvendësueshëm takimi e argëtimi, ku përmetarët mblidheshin pa frikën e një shpenzimi të rëndë, siç do të ishte në të kundërtën një qendër private. Në të kaluarën e afërt, Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë, e udhëhequr nga peshkopi grek Janullatos, ka uzurpuar ndërtesën në fjale, duke pretenduar se është pronë e Kishës. Unë nuk po e lodh lexuesin me shpjegime për të drejtën e peshkopit në lidhje me pronësinë e ndërtesës, sepse pretendimet e tij dhe çështja ligjore i ka kapërcyer të gjitha fazat e gjykimit: nga Gjykata e Shkallës së Parë e deri tek Gjykata e Lartë, madje për këtë çështje është shprehur edhe Gjykata Kushtetuese e Shqiptarisë. Kjo e fundit ka aprovuar vendimet dhe procedurat e gjykatave përkatëse dhe kështu ka deklaruar se kjo ndërtesë është “pronë e qytetit të Përmetit”.

Në këtë kuptim, nuk ka shkak e arsye për të vënë në dyshim faktin që, në pikëpamje ligjore, ndërtesa është pronë e bashkisë së Përmetit. Qyteza ka afër 4000 banorë dhe afër 24% prej tyre janë të krishterë ortodoksë. Mbi këta besimtarë, që para së gjithash janë qytetarë të Përmetit, peshkopi grek Janullatos pretendon të ushtrojë autoritetin ekskluziv të tij, për fat të keq duke instrumentalizuar për qëllime të errëta ndjenjat e tyre fetare. Për të disatën herë, më 24 prill të këtij viti, ndërsa autoritetet lokale në Përmet shkuan tek ndërtesa për t’ia dorëzuar atë qytetarëve të Përmetit, ashtu siç e do ligji, ato u ballafaquan përsëri me një grup besimtarësh (ose jo), të drejtuar nga prifti lokal, të cilët nuk pranuan të largoheshin paqësisht nga ndërtesa.

Me një fjalë, vendimi përfundimtar i pushtetit ligjor në Shqipëri nuk mund të zbatohet thjesht sepse peshkopi Janullatos pengon autoritetet lokale të zbatojnë ligjin e vendit. 
Si po duket, çdonjëra nga palët e përfshira në këtë çështje ligjore i mban sytë nga Tirana. Duke iu bindur urdhrave të peshkopit, prifti i vendit përpiqet vazhdimisht të mobilizojë grupe dhe të krijojë pengesa, me bindjen jo dhe aq të pabazuar, se kryeministri Sali Berisha nuk ka dëshirë të ballafaqohet me peshkopin Janullatos. (Ironia është se vetë kryetari i Kishës, Janullatos, është në shkelje të statutit të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, ai duhej të ishte zëvendësuar tashmë nga një peshkop shqiptar). 

Meqë qeveria shqiptare përmend shpesh standardet e Bashkimit Europian, lipset thënë që ky “Bashkim” ku Shqipëria kërkon të integrohet, nuk do të pajtohej kurrë me një situatë anormale, si kjo aktualja, kur autoriteteve dhe qytetarëve të Përmetit u rrëmbehet në mënyrë të kundraligjshme një ndërtesë me rëndësi e me funksion të pazëvendësueshëm publik. Por pavarësisht nga sjellja dhe nga veprimet o mosveprimet e pushtetit ekzekutiv, mediat do të ishte dashur të përfshiheshin më seriozisht në këtë çështje. Vetëm kështu do të mund të krijohet një opinion i shëndoshë, që do t’i kundërvihet në të ardhmen çdo tentative të mundshme për të shkelur Kushtetutën dhe ligjet e këtij vendi. 
Sulltani ka shkuar me kohë. Enver Hoxha ka vdekur.

Në Shqipërinë moderne nuk ka më vend për kërkesa bizantine, si ato që shtron pa pushim peshkopi Janullatos. Ndofta, në këtë drejtim peshkopit Janullatos do t’i vlente së shumti leximi i librit të Christopher Hitchens, me titullin: “Zoti nuk është i madh: Si ndodh që feja helmon çdo gjë?!”. Qeveria e Tiranës, kjo aktuale që drejtohet nga Sali Berisha apo ajo që eventualisht do ta pasojë atë, duhet ta zgjidhi këtë problem kushtetues në mënyrën më të thjeshtë e më të natyrshme: duke zbatuar vendimin e Gjykatës Kushtetuese. Po të donte z.Berisha apo pasuesi eventual i tij do ta kishte shumë të lehtë të bindte peshkopin grek, të tërhiqej nga akti antiligjor i pushtimit të Pallatit të Kulturës. Si drejtues i pushtetit ekzekutiv, ai është i detyruar të ndërhyjë në Përmet për të boshatisur ndërtesën në fjalë dhe për t’ia dorëzuar atë autoriteteve lokale.

Dy janë kushtet kryesore, që Bashkimi Evropian u ka vënë udhëheqësve të Shqipërisë, në mënyrë që ky vend të harmonizohet me modelin e tyre të qeverisjes: 1. Zbatimi me rigorozitet i standardeve demokratike, veçanërisht në lidhje me zgjedhjet, të cilat duhet para së gjithash t’i përmbahen parimit “një qytetar, një votë”; 2. Zbatimi me vendosmëri nga ana e ekzekutivit e ligjeve të vendit, sidomos kur bëhet fjalë për vendimet e gjykatës më të lartë, ato të Gjykatës Kushtetuese.

Çështja e pronësisë së Pallatit të Kulturës në Përmet, vë në provë pikërisht integritetin në raport me ligjshmërinë të qeverisë shqiptare, e veçanërisht të vetë kryeministrit Sali Berisha, apo të pasuesit të tij eventual. Këta duhet t’i japin zgjidhjen e duhur, (atë ligjore!), këtij problemi lokal, duke ia dorëzuar ndërtesën në fjalë komunitetit të qytetarëve të Përmetit. Në fund të fundit, s’bëhet fjalë për gjë tjetër, veçse për të zbatuar vetë thelbin e atij që quhet “ligji i vendit” e që ka shprehjen më të lartë në Kushtetutën e Shqipërisë. Një Shqipëri pa ligje, nuk do të pranohej në familjen e popujve evropianë. 

*Autori jeton në Wayland, MA, USA

_Shekulli
23 maj 2007_

----------


## Albo

* Ja pse Enveri e prishi marrveshjen e Mukjes * 

nga Sejfi Protopapa*

Kjo e sontmja eshte nje mundesi per te shfrytezuar nje deshmitar te ngjarjeve qe ndodhen ne Shqiperi gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Jo vetem qe isha deshmitar gjate evoluimit te ngjarjeve, por une isha vetem 18, 19, 20 vjec gjate asaj periudhe qe perfundoi me ardhjen ne pushtet te qeverise komuniste ne Shqiperi. Eshte kenaqesi te flas me njerez tre gjenerata me te rinj se une pasi kjo me me kujton ditet e mia te hershme si anetar i Rinise se Ballit Kombetar. Por ne te njejten kohe kjo mund te jete nje barre per ju pasi implikon se mosha nuk eshte nje shfajesim per te qenet neutral para akteve te pergjegjshme qe mund t'iu dalin perpara. Margarita Tutulani ishte moshatare me ju (folesi ngasherehet-shen. i red.)) kur u ekzekutua nga fashistet bashke me te vellane Kristaqin dhe shume te tjere ne veren e vitit 1943 si mbeshtetes te Partise Komuniste ne Shqiperi. Gjate pushtimit italian une punova me Kristaq Tutulanin. Kur mora vesh per ekzekutimin e tyre une ika nga shtepia per t'iu bashkuar njesiteve guerrile, pa e ditur as vete se ne cilen guerrilje do futesha. Resul Dollani e Namik Neqemeja ishin, gjithashtu, moshatare me mua. Ata u ekzekutuan nga komunistet ne pushtet ne vitin 1945. Ata qene anetare te Grupit Komunist te "Te Rinjve" te udhehequr nga Sadik Premtja dhe Anastas Lulja. Ky i fundit u varros i gjalle nga komunistet si tradhetar i komunizmit. Nje sqarim per ata qe nuk jane ne korent me ngjarjet ne Shqiperi; nuk kishte nje Parti Komuniste ne Shqiperi perpara sulmit te gjermaneve kunder Bashkimit Sovjetik. Ekzistonin tri grupe komuniste; "Te rinjte" te udhehequr nga Anastas Lulja dhe Sadik Premtja, Grupi i Korces dhe nje grup tjeter (Grupi i Shkodres-shen. i red.) Dhe, natyrisht, ai qe doli ne krye ishte Enver Hoxha i cili eliminoi anetaret e grupeve te tjera. Disa prej ketyre eliminimeve nuk ishin logjike, thene thjeshte dhe ne sensin me brutal te fjales ato ishin nje rast per te vrare. Sidoqofte, disa prej vrasjeve jane historikisht te lidhura. Anastas Lulja i varrsour per se gjalli eshte nje histori e trishtuar, sepse, ndoshta, ai ishte komunisti me real ne gjithe Shqiperine.

Dua te kuptoni se une jam duke bere nje renditje te ngjarjeve, dhe jo fushate. Sic mund ta perfytyroni une kam jetuar me keto kujtime qyshkur e lashe Shqiperine ne fillim te 1945-es. Fale zotit, asnje prej jush nuk e ka ngarkesen e kujtimeve te tilla ne moshe te re. Sonte do jem mekembesi juaj historik, per arsyen e thjeshte se ju mund te zgjidhni t'i dokumentoni keto ngjarje te historise se Shqiperise pergjate L2B. Perndryshe ju jeni nen rrezikun e injorimit te se kaluares, dhe si rrjedhoje do te perserisni gabimet tona. Une mbijetova, thjeshte, sepse ekspozova para botes dokumentin e Luftes Cilvile qe u pergatit nga Partia Komuniste nen pseudonimin e Enver Hoxhes (Shpati), i cili instruktonte mbeshtetesit e tij per te nisur Luften Civile dhe te injoronin Marreveshjen mes Partise Komuniste dhe Ballit Kombetar qe u nenshkrua ne Mukje ne vitin 1943. Ne ate takim Balli Kombetar perfaqesohej nga Thoma Orllogai dhe Hasan Dosti. Ata kembengulen qe pala komuniste te binte dakord me proceset demokratike dhe te mbeshteste shqiptaret ne Ballkan ne te drejten e vetvendosjes. 

Kjo me sjell te fati i shqiptareve ne Mal te Zi, Kosove, Maqedoni dhe ne Greqine veriore. Dhe fati i ketyre shqiptareve eshte, ne njefare menyre, ne baze te Luftes Civile ne Shqiperi. Ne anen tjeter, nje argument tjeter logjik eshte se Lufta Civile ne Shqiperi ishte pasoje e zhvillimeve te L2B. Sa i takon fatit te shqiptareve, e gjithe atmosfera e pergjithshme ne Europe do te ndikonte shqiptaret jashte Shqiperise. Ne vitin 1913, ne Konferencen e Londres, Shqiperia u la me kufijte e sotem duke lene jashte kufijve nje pjese te mire te shqiptareve. 
Problemi qe u shfaq ne Luften Civile ne Shqiperi kishte te bente ne nje pjese te madhe me Kosoven ne vecanti. Ne vitin 1974, Tito-ja perjashtoi nga Komiteti Qendror jugosllav nje nga antishqiptaret me te eger, Rankoviqin. Sic u mesua, rrezimi i Rankoviqit mundesoi qe Kosova te bente nje hap te dukshem drejt lirise dhe vetvendosjes. Mund ta pohoj kete si deshmitar pasi une me vullnetin tim doja ta verifikoja dhe shkova per vizite ne Kosove, Mal te Zi e Maqedoni, ekzaktesisht ne vitin 1974. Per t'iu dhene nje shembull; isha ne Komitetin Qendror te Partise Komuniste ne Beograd dhe ata me trajtuan si te isha nje dhurate nga zoti, megjithese e dinin se une isha nje element i Ballit Kombetar. Problemet e sotme jane nje evoluim i ngjarjeve qe ndodhen gjate L2B. Kerkesa e perfaqesuesve te BK ne Konferencen e Mukjes per procese demokratike dhe te drejten e vetvendosjes se shqiptareve ne Ballkan ishte shkaku i nisjes se Luftes Civile ne Shqiperi. Ajo qe eshte e dukshme ne gjithe kete eshte se marreveshja u arrit para se rezultati i L2B te ishte i qarte. Lufta Civile filloi kur rezultati i luftes u qartesua. Ka nje ndryshim te madh ne mes pushtimit italian dhe atij gjerman te Shqiperise. Italianet kishin ndermend kolonizimin e Shqiperise, dhe kesisoj qene te rrezikshem e, mbeshtetesit shqiptare te pushtimit italian Shefqet Verlaci, Mustafa Kruja, Ernest Koliqi e te tjere po i benin nje dem te madh entitetit shqiptar. Gjermanet, ne anen tjeter, kur erdhen ne Shqiperi ishin, nderkohe, humbes te luftes. Ata ishin ne terheqje e sipe,r keshtuqe nuk kishte nje pushtim si te tille te Shqiperise nga gjermanet. Kishte nje prezence te ushtrise gjermane si p.sh dy tre ushtare ne cdo ure, 100 gjermane ne Kucove si dhe dy batalione 400-500 veteshe dhe keto batalione vepronin nen moton "nese nje gjerman i vetem prekej ata do shkaterronin gjithcka".  

*Sejfi Protopapa, patriot, aktivist i Rinise se Ballit Kombetar gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore ne Shqiperi. Pas '45-es u shperngul per ne Amerike ku jeton edhe sot. Shkrimi i mesiperm dhe intervista ne vazhdim jane pjese e aktivitetit me teme L2B-ne organizuar nga Klubi Shqiptar i Universitetit te Bostonit te premten e kaluar.




Intervista: Pyetje te te pranishmeve ne salle

Sali Protopapa nuk jam une...

Nje nga pikat e marrveshjes se Mukjes ishte Shqiperia etnike ose bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare ne Ballkan. A ishte kjo e pamatur po te kujtosh se te gjithe perpjekjet duheshin perqendruar ne clirimin e vendit?

Komunistet nuk folen kurre per Shqiperine etnike.

Kam degjuar se aktiviteti juaj  pergjate luftes eshte ne baze te filmit "I teti ne bronz". A eshte e vertete?

Jo. Kjo eshte komike. Qesharake. Gjera artificiale. Fakti qe u zgjodh emri Protopapa eshte nje krim i kryer nga Dritero Agolli. Ka shume njerez te fisit tim qe nderruan emrin si pasoje e ketij nonsensi te Dritero Agollit.

A ishte Balli Kombetar nje parti politike dhe, a kishte nje axhende te kristalizuar?

Balli Kombetar nuk qe kurre nje parti poltike. Kishte dy rryma brenda Ballit; ajo e te vjeterve ku hynin Ali Kelcyra, Hasan Dosti, Mit'hat Frasheri, Vasil Andoni e te tjere. Te rinjte Safet Butka, Abas Armenji te cilet u internuan nga italianet ishin me progresive, me liberale e te tjera. Kishte gjithashtu mbeshtetes te regjimit te Zogut, individualisht, jo si grup politik. Axhenda e Ballit Kombetar ishte "Dekallogu".

A u mundua Balli Kombetar qe te marre pushtetin ne Shqiperi?

Balli Kombetar ishte i perkushtuar ndaj proceseve demokratike, keshtuqe BK ishte i kenaqur me favorizimin e ketyre proceseve dhe format e qeverisjes qe dalin prej ketej. Lufta civile nuk e lejoi kete te ndodhte. Prania e anglezeve ne Greqi nuk u perserit edhe ne Shqiperi keshtuqe komunistet qene te lire te benin cfare dreqin te donin dhe ata keshtu bene. 

Cfare do te kishte bere ndryshe ne Shqiperi BK nese do ta kishte marre pushtetin?

Perpiqu ta cmosh nocionin e proceseve demokratike. Nese do kishte patur procese te tilla ngjarjet do merrnin rruge tjeter. Asgje e tille nuk ndodhi pasi Balli nuk i kishte forcat dhe mjetet. Ata deshtuan ushtarakisht, por kurre shpirterisht. 

Kur eshte cliruar Shqiperia?

Loja me 28 dhe 29 nentorin eshte asgje vec tullumbace. Une per vete preferoj 28 nentorin.

----------


## Albo

*“Sali Protopapa” i vërtetë: Peripecitë e fisit pas filmit*

Nga: FATOS VELIU

Ai quhet Sejfi Protopapa. Vijon të jetojë në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës ku është vendosur që në vitin 1944, kur braktisi vendin e tij pas ardhjes së qeverisë komuniste.
Është pikërisht personazhi i Sali Protopapës i romanit "Komisari Memo" i shkrimtarit të madh Dritëro Agolli, apo te filmi artistik shqiptar "I teti në bronz".
Sot kur ka mbushur të 90 vitet e jetës së tij ai bëri sërish një vizitë të shkurtër te të afërmit e tij në Shqipëri, nga ku mundëm t'i kërkonim një bashkëpunim të zgjeruar për interes të ardhjes së shumë të panjohurave, në interes të publikut të gjerë.
Ajo që është interesantja në këtë histori shumë të çuditshme, për të cilën "Gazeta Shqiptare" merr përsipër të zbardhë këtë bisedë të zgjeruar, është se Sali Protopapa qenka një emër i vërtetë. Është pikërisht një person i spikatur i fisit Protopapa që ka ekzistuar në të vërtetë.
Për koincidencë ka qenë eksponent i strukturave të Ballit Kombëtar atje ku shkrimtari Dritëro Agolli, e ka personifikuar këtë emër me drejtuesit e Ballit Kombëtar në atë kohë të Luftës së Dytë Botërore.
Pas kësaj surprize, nëpërmjet bisedës së zgjeruar të vetë Sejfi Protopapës në "Gazetën Shqiptare" do të mund të zbardhë shumë surpriza dhe pyetje të ngelura enigmë për vitet e kaluara.
*-Por kush është vërtet 90-vjeçari Sejfi Protopapa, i cili këto ditë bëri një vizitë familjare në atdhe?
*-Si ka qenë historia e vërtetë e tij në kohën e luftës kur Abaz Ermenji e emëroi në detyrën e lartë të komandantit të batalionit në strukturat nacionaliste të Ballit Kombëtar?
*-A e kishte njohur shkrimtarin e madh të vendit të tij, Dritëro Agollin, i cili padashur e ktheu në një figurë simbol aq të njohur për gjithë Shqiptarët?
*- Çfarë ka ndjerë Sejfi Protopapa, kur pas përmbysjes së komunizmit për herë të parë mësoi se në vendin e tij ishte shndërruar artistikisht në figurë negative nëpërmjet personazhit Sali Protopapa të filmit "I teti në bronz".
*-Ngjarja enciklopedike kur pas ardhjes në Shqipëri, ai trokiti në banesën e shkrimtarit të madh duke ju prezantuar se ishte pikërisht Sali Protopapa i veprës së tij.
*-Çastet e pabesueshme kur shkrimtari i madh në tavolinën e kuzhinës së tij, trokiste gotën e rakisë me Sali Protopapën e famshëm.
*-Cilat janë të vërtetat e panjohura të luftës së tij në krye të batalionit të Ballit Kombëtar dhe jeta e emigrantit në Amerikën e largët ku u kualifikua në universitetet më në zë të degës së Fizikës Bërthamore.
*- Këto dhe të tjera në shkrimet e mëposhtme, ku do vijojë botimi i intervistës ekskluzive të vetë 90-vjeçarit Sejfi Protopapa.

Përshëndetje zoti Protopapa dhe mirëserdhe në rubrikën tonë speciale të "Gazetës Shqiptare", duke dhënë këtë intervistë ekskluzive për të rrëfyer të vërtetat jo vetëm rreth figurës suaj të çuditshme, të cilën shqiptarët tashmë janë mësuar ta njohin nëpërmjet personazhit të Sali Protopapës të ndërtuar nga shkrimtari i madh Dritëro Agolli, por edhe të vërteta që kanë të bëjnë me ngjarje dhe fakte historike në periudhën e luftës kur ju keni qenë aktor drejtpërsëdrejti në të, si komandant batalioni në strukturat e Ballit Kombëtar.
Pra, që të formulojmë natyrën e pyetjes për të nisur këtë rrëfim të zgjeruar zoti Protopapa, po ju ribëj me dije se mbiemri tuaj "Protopapa", është shumë i njohur në Shqipëri, mes një prej personazheve kryesorë në veprën e shkrimtarit Dritëro Agolli te romani "Komisari Memo", por më së shumti me një figurë artistike të kësaj natyre shqiptarët janë njohur te filmi artistik "I teti në bronz", i luajtur me një mjeshtëri të veçantë nga aktori i madh Pirro Mani.
Ajo që po çudit shqiptarët në këtë moment të prezantimit tuaj publik, jam i bindur se ashtu si më ndodhi edhe mua është fakti që Sali Protopapa është një personazh që paska jetuar në të vërtetë.
Për më tepër, pa humbur kohë po kaloj këtë bisedë të lirë tek juve zoti Sejfi Protopapa.
Përshëndetje Z.Sejfi!
Përshëndetje dhe faleminderit edhe prej jush!
Mirë se erdhët!
Mirë se ju gjejmë!
Së pari doja t'ju thosha faleminderit që u vutë në dispozicion të lexuesit të gjerë, dhe për të vazhduar një bisedë me rrjedhë logjike të të gjithë jetës, së pari doja t'ju pyesja se si e keni ndjerë veten kur keni mësuar se në vendin tuaj në Shqipëri ju keni qenë prezantuar nëpërmjet një figure aq popullore si Sali Protopapa?
Unë kam jetuar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe nuk e kam ditur fare se në vendin tim isha shndërruar në një personazh si ai i komandantit të Ballit Kombëtar, që është njohur me emrin "Sali Protopapa".
S'keni ditur asgjë rreth kësaj figure?
Deri në vitin 1991 kur kam ardhur për herë të parë në Shqipëri prej nga kisha ikur që në nëntorin e vitit 1944, nuk kisha dëgjuar asgjë as për figurën e Sali Protopapës dhe as për Dritëro Agollin e 'çuditshëm'.
Pse thoni shprehjen "i çuditshëm"?
Po si mund ti them një njeriu, aq më shumë që është një shkrimtar shumë i njohur në vendin tonë të përbashkët ,që të trazon gjithë jetën jo vetëm tënden, por të të gjithë fisit vetëm e vetëm se do të ndërtojë një personazh sipas dëshirave të tij. Kjo është çudi e madhe që nuk ke çfarë emri ti vësh. Kur kam ardhur në Shqipëri kam mësuar se vetëm për këtë fakt njerëzit e mi kanë vuajtur shumë vetëm nga krijimi i një insinuate të tillë duke ndërtuar një Sali Protopapë të asaj natyre. Këtyre u është dashur të fshihnin mbiemrin dhe të përballen me agresivitet të të gjitha qarqeve politike në vend kur u është dashur të prezantohen për njërën apo tjetrën arsye.
Kam mësuar se keni pasur takim me Dritëro Agollin kur keni ardhur herë tjetër në Shqipëri apo jo?
Kam shkuar në vitin 1991. Deri në atë kohë, pra kur të përmbysej komunizmi dhe të merrnim kontakt me njerëzit tanë, këtej ku unë kisha motrat dhe vëllezërit unë nuk kisha mësuar asgjë, as për Agollin dhe as për veprën e tij, aq më shumë që kishte shtuar zellin që personazhin tim të përshkruar në një roman ta ndërtonte edhe në origjinalitet me aktor në figurën kryesore të filmit "I teti në bronz"
Ju nuk kishit dëgjuar fare për emrin e Agollit kur keni jetuar në kontinentin e largët të Amerikës?
Asnjëherë dhe asgjë. As për të dhe as për veprën që kishte personazhin tim.
Dhe çfarë ndodhi kur e kontaktuat në vitin 1991?
Çfarë do ndodhte. Unë kam trokitur dhe i jam drejtuar të shoqes së tij që unë jam pikërisht Sali Protopapa. Më ftuan brenda ku takova dhe shkrimtarin. Natyrisht teksa u ula i kërkova llogari jo pa shprehur mërzi dhe revoltë për atë që kishte bërë. I thashë se çfarë i ishte kujtuar që figurën time e kishte kthyer ne personazh, si i vetëm nga fisi Protopapa që kam qenë komandant batalioni në Ballin Kombëtar.
Dhe si ka reaguar?
Fillimisht është çuditur kur mësoi se në derë ishte vetë Sali Protopapa. Pasi komunikuam bisedat e para më ka sqaruar se personazhi ishte një figurë artistike dhe s'kishte të bënte fare me personazhin e vërtetë. Pra, ai tregonte se e kishte ndërtuar atë personazh se ashtu i duhej veprës dhe propagandës së kohës. Unë i tregova se çfarë kishte bërë dhe përse e kishte bërë atë gjë ishte puna e tij, por unë s'ia kisha këtë detyrim që të më trazonte njerëzit e mi aq shumë ku siç më treguan se pas daljes së filmit artistik s'dinin se ku të futeshin pasi përçmoheshin dhe denigroheshin si njerëzit më heretikë të kohës.
Qartë për sa më thoni në lidhje me këtë hyrje të spikatur që donim të bënim për prezantimin e figurës suaj. Për të kaluar në një njohje më të plotë dhe të gjithanshme se kush është në të vërtetë figura tuaj qoftë politike dhe qoftë si drejtues formacioni i Ballit Kombëtar në periudhën e luftës do të doja të ndalesha te jeta tuaj në adoleshencë, të cilën e keni pasur në Shqipëri ku ju është skalitur dhe personazhi negativ. Pra, zoti Sejfi, kush është e kaluara juaj?
Lindja ligjore ka qenë në 1923, se më ka bërë babai një vit më të madh, për interes shkolle.
Pra lindja juaj reale është në vitin 1924?
Po. Në 1924 ka qenë lindja natyrale, biologjike.
Kemi jetuar në "Uzgur" të Beratit. Shtëpia jonë ishte e vetmja shtëpi myslimane në lagjen që ishte e gjitha ortodokse.
Keni qenë në "Uzgur" të Beratit? Familja juaj thoni se ka qenë familja e vetme myslimane në lagjen ortodokse?
Po, e vetmja familje. Nuk kishte myslimanë të tjerë. Dhe ishte rruga që na ndante me Kishën Ortodokse.
Sa fëmijë keni qenë në shtëpi?
Kanë qenë dy motrat e mia, të cilat ishin e madha Erveheja, e cila është dhe e ëma e nipit tim Eduard Zaloshnja që ju duhet ta njihni, si dhe motra tjetër ishte Shkëndija.
Pra dy motra dhe sa vëllezër?
Dy motra dhe një vëlla.
Keni qenë katër fëmijë?
Po, katër fëmijë. Dy motra dhe dy vëllezër gjithsej. Kur jam larguar unë nga Shqipëria në nëntorin e vitit 1944, pas të cilës do të vija vetëm pasi të kalonin 52 vite, ju shpjegoj se lashë këtu dy motra dhe një vëlla, të cilët së bashku me fëmijët kanë vuajtur shumë nga regjimi politik. Së bashku me mua bëheshim dy vëllezër dhe dy motra. Jua thashë se motra e madhe është e ëma e Eduard Zaloshnjës, të cilin ju e njihni për faktin se është një gazetar si dhe opinionist në ekranet televizive dhe faqet e gazetave të përditshme kryesisht te "Gazeta Shqiptare".
Prindërit, vëllezërit, motrat ku kanë jetuar?
Kanë jetuar të gjithë atje. Dhe xhaxhai im, pra vëllai i babait si dhe fëmijët e tij jetonin pikërisht në të njëjtën shtëpi në lagjen "Uzgur" të Beratit.
Për të mos ju shmangur jetës suaj personale deri në moshën madhore kur ju kanë emëruar në strukturat e larta të Ballit Kombëtar siç ju njohin dhe Shqiptarët, cili ka qenë arsimimi juaj fillestar?
Kam vazhduar shkollën fillore në Berat afër shtëpisë tonë. Ne kishim një shtëpi të lezetshme në Berat.
Jam kurioz zoti Protopapa, e mbani mend mirë shtëpinë tuaj të fëmijërisë tashmë që ju keni moshën e 90 viteve mbi trupin tuaj? Ose kur erdhët për herë të parë në vitin 1991 gjetët gjë nga shtëpia tuaj e Protopapajve?
Ne ishim e vetmja shtëpi që kishim pusin me ujë për të pirë. Prandaj vinin njerëzit e mëhallës për të mbushur ujë. Dera mbahej gjithmonë e hapur.
Por janë zhdukur të gjitha, janë prishur dhe nuk ekzistojnë më as shtëpi, as kisha, as prefektura dhe asgjë.

(Vijon nesër) 

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Sali Protopapa i vërtetë: Margarita Tutulanin e kisha shoqe të ngushtë*

NGA: FATOS VELIU

Ai quhet Sejfi Protopapa. Vijon të jetojë në Shtetet e Bash kuara të Amerikës ku është vendosur që në vitin 1944, kur braktisi vendin e tij pas ardhjes së qeverisë komuniste. Është pikërisht personazhi i Sali Protopapës i romanit "Komisari Memo" i shkrimtarit të madh Dritëro Agolli, apo te filmi artistik shqiptar "I teti në bronz". Sot kur ka mbushur të 90 vitet e jetës së tij ai bëri sërish një vizitë të shkurtër te të afërmit e tij në Shqipëri, nga ku mundëm t'i kërkonim një bashkëpunim të zgjeruar për interes të ardhjes së shumë të panjohurave, në interes të publikut të gjerë. Ajo që është interesantja në këtë histori shumë të çuditshme, për të cilën "Gazeta Shqiptare" merr përsipër të zbardhë këtë bisedë të zgjeruar, është se Sali Protopapa qenka një emër i vërtetë. Është pikërisht një person i spikatur i fisit Protopapa që ka ekzistuar në të vërtetë. Për koincidencë ka qenë eksponent i strukturave të Ballit Kombëtar atje ku shkrimtari Dritëro Agolli, e ka personifikuar këtë emër me drejtuesit e Ballit Kombëtar në atë kohë të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Pas kësaj surprize, nëpërmjet bisedës së zgjeruar të vetë Sejfi Protopapës në "Gazetën Shqiptare" do të mund të zbardhë shumë surpriza dhe pyetje të ngelura enigmë për vitet e kaluara. * Por kush është vërtet 90-vjeçari Sejfi Protopapa, i cili këto ditë bëri një vizitë familjare në atdhe? * Si ka qenë historia e vërtetë e tij në kohën e luftës kur Abaz Ermenji e emëroi në detyrën e lartë të komandantit të batalionit në strukturat nacionaliste të Ballit Kombëtar? * A e kishte njohur shkrimtarin e madh të vendit të tij, Dritëro Agollin, i cili padashur e ktheu në një figurë simbol aq të njohur për gjithë Shqiptarët? * Çfarë ka ndjerë Sejfi Protopapa, kur pas përmbysjes së komunizmit për herë të parë mësoi se në vendin e tij ishte shndërruar artistikisht në figurë negative nëpërmjet personazhit Sali Protopapa të filmit "I teti në bronz". * Ngjarja enciklopedike kur pas ardhjes në Shqipëri, ai trokiti në banesën e shkrimtarit të madh duke ju prezantuar se ishte pikërisht Sali Protopapa i veprës së tij. * Çastet e pabesueshme kur shkrimtari i madh në tavolinën e kuzhinës së tij, trokiste gotën e rakisë me Sali Protopapën e famshëm. * Cilat janë të vërtetat e panjohura të luftës së tij në krye të batalionit të Ballit Kombëtar dhe jeta e emigrantit në Amerikën e largët ku u kualifikua në universitetet më në zë të degës së Fizikës Bërthamore. * Këto dhe të tjera në shkrimet e mëposhtme, ku do vijojë botimi i intervistës ekskluzive të vetë 90-vjeçarit Sejfi Protopapa. 

(Vijon nga numri i kaluar) 
Zoti Protopapa. Folëm pak a shumë për jetën tuaj në ko hën e Shqipërisë komuniste kur këtu nga shkrimtari ynë i madh ishte ndërtuar një vepër artistike me temë nga lufta në të cilën për koincidencë personazhi i komandantit të Ballit Kombëtar ishte skalitur në fisin Protopapa. Rastësia e madhe është se në fisin Protopapa ai që në të vërtetë ka qenë komandanti i batalionit të Ballit Kombëtar jeni pikërisht juve. Gjithsesi dashur apo pa dashur mbiemri "Protopapa" dhe fakti që është skalitur artistikisht një komandant Balli ka krijuar famë pikërisht te personazhi tuaj real. Për të vijuar intervistën e nisur nga numri i kaluar doja t'ju ripyesja se gjatë periudhës së asaj kohe ju keni jetuar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës? 
Unë kam jetuar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe nuk e kam ditur fare se në vendin tim isha shndërruar në një personazh si ai i komandantit të Ballit Kombëtar, që është njohur me emrin "Sali Protopapa". Deri në vitin 1991 kur kam ardhur për herë të parë në Shqipëri prej nga kisha ikur që në nëntorin e vitit 1944, nuk kisha dëgjuar asgjë as për figurën e Sali Protopapës dhe as për Dritëro Agollin e 'çuditshëm'. Në shtëpinë e tij unë kam shkuar në vitin 1991. Deri në atë kohë pra kur të përmbysej komunizmi dhe të merrnim kontakt me njerëzit tanë këtej ku unë kisha motrat dhe vëllezërit në Amerikën e largët ku banoja unë nuk kisha mësuar asgjë as për Agollin dhe as për veprën e tij aq më shumë të dija për një roman mbi të cilin ishte ngritur një film ku personazh komik i komandantit të batalionit të Ballit Kombëtar, i cili paraqitej si një person famëkeq në zonë të ishte marrë pikërisht në fisin Protopapa, ku në të vërtetë prej atij fisi ai dhe i vetmi që ka qenë komandant i Ballit Kombëtar jam saktësisht unë. 
Thatë që i shkuat në shtëpi shkrimtarit? 
Fillimisht është çuditur kur mësoi se në derë ishte vetë Sali Protopapa. Pasi komunikuam bisedat e para më ka sqaruar se personazhi ishte një figurë artistike dhe s'kishte të bënte fare me personazhin e vërtetë. Pra, ai tregonte se e kishte ndërtuar atë personazh se ashtu i duhej veprës dhe propagandës së kohës. Unë i tregova se çfarë kishte bërë dhe përse e kishte bërë atë gjë ishte puna e tij, por unë s'ia kisha këtë detyrim që të më trazonte njerëzit e mi aq shumë ku siç më treguan se pas daljes së filmit artistik s'dinin se ku të futeshin pasi përçmoheshin dhe denigroheshin si njerëzit më heretikë të kohës. 
Qartë zoti Protopapa. Le të rikalojmë te jeta tuaj personale për të mësuar për personazhin tuaj të vërtetë? 
Unë kam lindur në 1924 në "Uzgur" të Beratit. Shtëpia jonë ishte e vetmja shtëpi myslimane në lagjen që ishte e gjitha ortodokse. Ishim gjithsej katër fëmijë. Dy motra dhe dy vëllezër. Pra kur jam larguar unë nga Shqipëria në nëntorin e vitit 1944, pas të cilës do të vija vetëm pasi të kalonin 52 vite, ju shpjegoj se lashë këtu dy motra dhe një vëlla, të cilët së bashku me fëmijët kanë vuajtur shumë nga regjimi politik. Ju tregova nga biseda e djeshme se ne ishim e vetmja shtëpi që kishim pusin me ujë për të pirë. Kjo ishte diçka e rrallë në atë kohë se vinin të gjithë njerëzit e mëhallës për të mbushur ujë ndaj dhe dera mbahej gjithmonë e hapur. Unë vetëm ashtu të hapur e kujtoj derën. Por jo pa dhimbje tashmë kujtoj se janë zhdukur të gjitha. Në atë vend nuk ekzistojnë më as shtëpi, as kisha, as prefektura dhe asgjë. 
Pra flisni për shtëpinë tuaj që për shkak të burimit të ujit quhej "shtëpi Vip"? 
Pikërisht. Jo vetëm kaq, por gjysma e bahçes së saj ka qenë e mbjellë me fiq, mollë, gjysma tjetër ishte me fruta të ndryshme që e bënin një shtëpi të gjelbëruar dhe të hijeshuar. Paskeni shumë nostalgji për shtëpinë?! Nuk flas thjesht për nostalgji, por edhe për një fakt tjetër. Se ndërsa u thashë që jo pa dhimbje pas rikthimit tim pas 50 vjetësh nga Amerika konstatoj se ka humbur jo vetëm çdo gjurmë e shtëpisë që kam lënë, por dhe e kishës. Këtu doja t'ju bëja me dije se edhe tokën për tu bërë kisha e ka falur gjyshi im. 
Si e ka falur gjyshi tuaj? Me çfarë kushtesh? 
Përpara se të lindte babai im, gjyshi e ka dhuruar për të bërë kishën. Këtë e ka bërë me një kusht të fortë, që në atë kishë që do të ndërtohej në tokën tonë do të flitej vetëm shqip. Pra shtëpia juaj paska qenë shtëpi që në oborrin e saj ka pasur kishën që flitej shqip? Po këtë dua t'ju them. (Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja duke shtuar): - Këta ishin mbështetësit kryesorë të kishës me kushtin e vetëm dhe të padiskutueshëm që të flitej shqip dhe jo greqisht. Dhe kemi parasysh që flasim në atë kohë. 
Prindërit tuaj çfarë të kaluare kishin zoti Protopapa? 
Prindërit e mi kanë ardhur nga Opari i Korçës, saktësisht nga Protopapa e Korçës dhe pse tani nuk ekziston më si fshat. 
Në kohën tuaj fshati Protopapë ka ekzistuar pasi kam parasysh karakteristikat e Dritëro Agollit, i cili personazhet dhe vendet ku ndërton ngjarjet e veprave të tij i merr nga zonat e vendlindjes? 
Në kohën time ai fshat ekzistonte. Unë mbaj mend që shkoja aty çdo verë. 
Sa fëmijë kanë qenë në atë fshat që njëkohësisht mund ta quaj edhe një fis i vetëm se paskan qenë me të njëjtin mbiemër? 
Ishin 7 familje. Por çudinë e kam me Dritëro Agollin, i cili në rastin tim ai nuk është sjellë mirë dhe nuk ka thënë të vërtetën. E di mendimin tuaj për Agollin se i kam lexuar kur keni folur edhe më parë, do të dalim dhe atje. Por doja të dija se prindërit tuaj në Berat kishin ardhur që nga Protopapa e Korçës e ndodhur në zonën e Oparit. Pra nga fisi Protopapa. Juve vazhduat shkollën fillore atje në Berat, afër shtëpisë tuaj. 
Po më pas shkuat në Itali? 
Jo, para se të shkoja në Itali, vijova shkollën në qytetin e Beratit ku kam qenë së bashku me Margarita Tutulanin. Keni qenë me Margarita Tutulanin? Po kemi qenë në një klasë me Margaritën dhe me kunatin e ardhshëm me Xhevit Zaloshnjën. 
Meqë dolëm te një emër shumë i njohur në Shqipëri që është dhe "Heroinë e Popullit", doja të dija si e keni njohur Margarita Tutulanin? 
Në shkollë. Shoqe klase. Çfarë të them më shumë. 
E mban mend? 
E mbaj mend në kuptimin që babai im dhe sidomos xhaxhai merreshin me familjen Haxhistasa. Haxhistasat ishin të lidhur me Tutulanin. Babai i Margaritës ishte ministër në kohën e Zogut. Ndërhyn në bisedë nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja: "Ka qenë përfaqësuesi i Beratit në shpalljen e Pavarësisë në atë kohë, dhe ka qenë ministër i Financave". Qartë. 
Si e kujtoni vetë Margaritën zoti Protopapa? 
Kristaq Tutulani trajtohej si intelektual dhe Margarita trajtohej si intelektuale sepse ishte nxënëse shumë e mirë. Margarita madje bënte konkurrencë me mua, sepse ne ishim jo vetëm në një klasë, por të dy ishim edhe nxënës shumë të mirë. Pavarësisht se rrugët tona të të gjithë shokëve të klasës i ndau lufta kur njeriu vritej pa kurrfarë problemi vetëm e vetëm se mund të ishte kundërshtar politik. 
Për shembull? 
Një shokun tim të klasës e vranë komunistët. Pavarësisht se ai s'kishte bërë asgjë në lidhje me ndonjë krim apo ku di unë çfarë. Ai u vra vetëm se ishe kundërshtar i komunizmit. Pra, vetëm për kaq atë e ekzekutuan ata të cilët Margarita u bashkua me pasion. Si e kapën shokun tuaj të klasës që e paskan ekzekutuar. 
Mos ka ndonjë moment të errët apo jo? 
Ai u dorëzua me Namik Meqemenë dhe Rezul Dollanin. Këta, megjithëse u dorëzuan vetë dhe po u thoshin se nuk kemi bërë asgjë, sërish i ekzekutuan. 
Po me Margaritën çfarë lidhje kishin këta që po më përmendni pikërisht në këtë moment? 
E kam fjalën për bindjet që na ndanë me njëri-tjetrin si shokë klase dhe të afërt që ishim. Kështu me Margaritën më vonë jam ndarë se ajo me Kristaqin që gjithashtu e kisha shok ka qëndruar me komunistët. Normal dhe ky është fakt që njihet. Madje thuhet që e kanë dorëzuar Vrionasit Margaritën dhe Kristaqin apo jo? - Jo.. Nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja: Po me Kristaqin ky ka bashkëpunuar shumë fillimisht. 
Në ç'mënyrë? 
Unë shkoja bëja punën praktike aty ku punonte Kristaqi. Nuk po flasim për bashkëpunimin ideologjik, se dihet që rrugët tuaja kanë qënë të ndara. 
Po ju jeni njohur me Kristaqin? 
- Jam njohur me Kristaqin për punë praktike. Përdorja shumë mirë shaptilografin të cilin e kisha dhe në shtëpi. Ndaj Kristaqi më përdorte mua shumë herë kur kishte punë për shtypshkrime. 
Në çfarë periudhe e keni pasur këtë bashkëpunim, para luftës? 
Zhvillimet kryesore në Shqipëri kanë ndodhur pasi kapitulloi Italia. Para se të kapitullonte Itali ishte pak e rrezikshme. 
Po ju me Kristaqin jeni njohur gjatë kohës që ishte Italia këtu? 
Po, në këtë periudhë. 

(Vijon nesër)

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Albo

*Sejfi Protopapa: Në '41-shin ndërpreva studimet në Itali për të ardhur në luftë*

Nga: FATOS VELIU

Sali Protopapa është një personazh filmik i njohur pothuaj për të gjithë shqiptarët. Emri i tij është përzgjedhur nga shkrimtari Dritëro Agolli në romanin "Komisari Memo" dhe personifikon një komandant çete ballistësh të dhënë pas rakisë dhe drekave e darkave me mish qengji. I njëjti emër është ruajtur edhe në skenarin e filmit "I teti në bronz", i luajtur me mjeshtëri nga Pirro Mani. Në rrëfimet e tij, Dritëro Agolli thotë se e kishte krijuar këtë personazh duke pasur parasysh rrëfimet për bëmat e një ballisti të quajtur Xume Protopapa. Gjithashtu, Agolli ka pohuar se kurrë nuk e kishte menduar se Sejfi Protopapa, një nga Protopapët e fisit nga ai kishte marrë shtysën për këtë personazh, ishte ende gjallë. Një personazh për të cilin të gjithë që e njihnin kujtonin se ai ishte Sali Protopapa i vërtetë. Rastësi e pazakontë, pesha e së cilës duket e kishte munduar ndër vite, vetëm sepse dikur ai kishte qenë i përfshirë në formacionet e armatosura të Ballit Kombëtar, si komandant i një çete. Emri i tij i vërtetë është Sejfi Protopapa. Është bir i një avokati me origjinë nga fshati Protopapë i Korçës. Ka lindur në Berat më 20 shkurt 1923. Arsimohet në vendlindje dhe në Itali. Në vitin 1943, kur ishte vetëm 20 vjeç, emërohet komandanti i një çete të Ballit, që vepronte në zonën e Roskovecit, e ndodhur midis Beratit dhe Fierit. Në vitin 1944 ai largohet përfundimisht nga Shqipëria për tu rikthyer vetëm në vitin 1991 pas rënies së komunizmit. Fillimisht vendoset në Itali dhe më tej në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Aty vazhdon studimet dhe diplomohet për Fizikë Bërthamore. Është i martuar me një lituaneze dhe baba i disa fëmijëve.
(Vijon nga numrat e kaluar)
Zoti Protopapa. Nga sa jam në dijeni para se të fillonte lufta në të cilën ju u përfshitë, duke qenë komandant i një formacioni të rëndësishëm të Ballit Kombëtar, ju kishit mbaruar studime të plota në Itali. Kur i keni mbaruar ato saktësisht?
Jo, gjatë luftës. Shkollën në Itali e kam mbaruar në verën e vitit 1943. - (ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja): - Ka ndenjur një vit, se dy vite shkollë i ka bërë në një vit. Ka bërë kursin dhe në verë. Erdhët në Shqipëri gjatë kohës që ishte organizimi i luftës pasi kam parasysh se në kohën që ju jeni kthyer korrespondon me periudhën që kemi "Konferencën e Pezës". Në atë kohë unë nuk isha në Shqipëri. Pra, nuk kam marrë pjesë në "Konferencën e Pezës".
Ju nuk keni qenë në Shqipëri?
Jo, nuk kam qenë në Shqipëri.
Keni qenë në shkollë?
Po po, në atë kohë unë kam qenë për studime në Itali.
Për çfarë studionit?
Deri në majin e vitit 1942 kam qenë në shkollën e mesme tregtare të Vlorës. Aty nga maji u largova në Itali ku u vendosa në Universitetin e Peruxhias. Jam kthyer nga qershori apo korriku i vitit 1943 pasi kam studiuar me intensitet dhe me program të përshpejtuar ku kam dhënë provime të dubluara në pak kohë.
Po në konferencën e famshme të Mukjes keni qenë pjesëmarrës?
Jo, as në Mukje nuk kam qenë. Gjithsesi në Shqipëri ju keni qenë në atë periudhë kur pikërisht është mbajtur Konferenca e Mukjes.
Pse erdhët nga Italia? E ndërpretë shkollën apo e përfunduat atë?
Unë si student po bëhesha merak. Budallallëk i moshës. Unë po bëhesha merak që shokët e mi po merrnin pjesë në luftën që kishte përfshirë vendin tim dhe unë nuk po merrja pjesë. Kjo nuk ishte e pranueshme për mua. Prandaj bërë dy vjet shkolle në një vit, për të shpejtuar kthimin në Shqipëri, për të marrë pjesë në Luftën Çlirimtare, e cila në të vërtetë më shkatërroi jetën, por dhe që më shpëtoi jetën. Pra, ky ka qenë motivacioni.
Pra, ju u kthyet me qëllim të qartë për të marrë pjesë në luftë?
Po, për të marrë pjesë në luftë. Për këtë arsye jam larguar nga Peruxhia dhe kam shkuar në Berat.
Ke ardhur kur këtu ishte akoma qeveria pro Italiane e përfaqësuar nëpërmjet Jakomonit?
Po, madje ushtria italiane ka vrarë shumë njerëz prej nesh ndërmjet tyre dhe Kristaq e Margarita Tutulanin.
Kur erdhe këtu çfarë mendove, për këta që ishin vrarë?E kam fjalën për ata që ju vetë kishit njohur siç më thatë për Margaritën që e kishe patur dhe shoqe klase, ndërkohë që disa të tjerë i kishit miq dhe bashkëmoshatarë. Pra pyetja ime është se si u ndjeve në këtë rast kur mësova vdekjen e këtyre nga italianët?
Duhet të më besosh se jam ndjerë shumë i armiqësuar kundër italianëve.
I irrituar?
Po, po shumë i irrituar.
Kishin vrarë shumë të njohur nga njerëzit që ti njihje?
Po, se Kristaqi për shembull ishte mik i afërt i imi dhe unë punoja për Kristaqin. Kurse me Margaritën ishim shokë klase në shkollë. - Ndërhyn Eduard Zaloshnja: - Kur është vrarë Margarita me Kristaq Tutulanin, ky iku në male që të fshihej nga Italianët. Ka shkuar në Zaloshnjë. Pra është interesante se iku maleve që të shpëtonte sepse do ta kapnin italianët.
Pse?
Ndërhyn Eduard Zaloshnja: Sepse ky bashkëpunonte hapur me Kristaqin dhe Margaritën dhe dihej nga italianët që ishte mik i tyre. Po kur erdhe ti nga Italia e kishe të qartë që ishte krijuar Partia Komuniste? Kishit informacion që Margarita dhe Kristaqi ishin përfshirë në bindjet Komuniste? Të gjitha informacionet që kam unë në lidhje me Partinë Komuniste më kanë ardhur nga Resuli dhe Namik Meqemeja. Këta të dy, sidomos Resuli ishte më i angazhuar me Partinë Komuniste.
Cili Resul?
Resul Dollani. Ju erdhët nga Italia dhe u njoftuat që është krijuar Partia Komuniste, ndërkohë që këta që ishin vrarë kishin përqafuar idetë e Partisë Komuniste.
Çfarë informacioni kishe ti? Dua të dal këtu, se të erdhi keq që ishin vrarë shumë shokë dhe të njohur, apo jo? Por, ndërkohë ti mësove që në veprimtarinë dhe aktivitetin e tyre këta luftonin dhe kishin përqafuar një rrymë pro komuniste, apo nuk e kishe idenë se çfarë do të thoshte kjo gjë në momentet që u kthyet?
Unë nuk kisha kundërshtim të rreptë kundër komunisteve sepse nuk isha i qartë. Por eventualisht u zmadhua pozita ime kundër komunizmit gjatë zhvillimit. Sidomos kur më ra në dorë dokumenti i vëllavrasjes. Mua rastësisht më ra në dorë dokumenti i vëllavrasjes. Dhe dokumenti është në Bibliotekën e Shqipërisë këtu në Tiranë. Është dokumenti im origjinal. Do të dalim dhe te dokumenti.
Juve erdhët dhe u përfshitë në luftë, pra u përfshitë në lëvizje? Në çfarë u përfshitë konkretisht? Më saktë me çfarë merreshit kur ju ra dokumenti komunist i vëllavrasjes?
Unë merresha me gjërat indipendente se isha i pavarur. Të gjithë të tjerët ishin të lidhur me Partinë Komuniste ose me Ballin Kombëtar, ndërsa unë nuk kisha asnjë lidhje. Ndoshta rastësisht, ndoshta dhe rrethanat apo dhe natyra ime. Nuk kam ide të qartë për këtë.
Si ndodhi dhe si është ngjarja për të cilën kam dhe informacion personal që pas mbarimit të marrëveshjes së Mukjes, ka filluar një luftë pa kompromis kundër të dy palëve, kohë që ju keni përcaktuar edhe lëvizjen tuaj të mëtejshme ku jeni integruar pikërisht në strukturat e armatosura, madje si komandant shumë i rëndësishëm i Ballit Kombëtar?
Unë ju thashë që nuk isha në Mukje, por një dokument komunist i dalë nga duart e vetë Enver Hoxhës në atë kohë që mua më ra në dorë që në fillim më bëri të largohem me të shpejtë prej tyre. Ishte dokumenti që bënte thirrje për luftë të hapur. Ai dokument ishte firmosur për gjakderdhje të madhe. Në këtë kohë forcat e Ballit Kombëtar që mendonin se funksiononte marrëveshja historike e arritur në Mukje, ku pas çlirimit të vendoste populli me votën e tij të lirë formën e regjimit dhe të qeverisjes, rrinin të qetë. Ata të vendosur në godinën përballë asaj që rrinin krerët e lëvizjes partizane në qytetin e Beratit as e dinin se menjëherë do të fillonte nga komunistët një luftë hakmarrëse apo luftë vëllavrasëse. Edhe mua më ra në dorë pasi komunistët kishin nevojë të shtypnin materiale në shaptilografin tim dhe se unë në atë kohë isha në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me ta ashtu si dhe me të tjerët. Pra deri në atë moment s'kisha ndasi të prera politike.
Pra dokumenti që të paska rënë në dorë për të cilin thoni se e keni lexuar para se të mësohej vendimi sekret i marrë nga Enver Hoxha ju paska bërë të ndryshoni bindje?
Po. Mua më ra në dorë vetëm dokumenti i vëllavrasjes. Ai më ndryshoi mua. Pashë që nuk kisha asgjë të përbashkët me komunistët. Më flisni më saktësisht ju lutem për atë dokument, i cili ju ndryshoi tërë jetën tuaj.
Çfarë thoshte më saktë kur ju e keni pasur në dorë para gjithkujt?
Ky mua më ra në dorë, dhe ky dokument që është në Bibliotekën Kombëtare në Tiranë, thoshte haptas "Domosdoshmërisht duhet që marrëveshja e Mukjes të anulohet, të pezullohet dhe duhet të fillojmë luftën për pushtet, sepse objektivi kryesor i Partisë Komuniste ishte pushteti, marrja e pushtetit". Dhe kur u vendos që Balli Kombëtar ishte pengesa kryesore për të marrë pushtetin, ata vendosën që të shpallin luftë dhe ta shkatërrojnë Ballin Kombëtar para se të mbarojë lufta totale, pra lufta e Europës karshi Gjermanëve. (Vijon nesër)

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Sejfi Protopapa: Para vitit '43 unë mbështesja komunistët*

(Vijon nga numrat e kaluar)
Folëm në mbyllje të intervistës së kaluar mbi shokimin që pësuat pas rënies në dorën tuaj të qarkores sekrete të firmosur nga Enver Hoxha, e cila anulonte vendimet e takimit të Mukjes dhe urdhëronte strukturat e forcave partizane për të hapur luftë pa kompromis ndaj forcave të Ballit Kombëtar. Ky ishte momenti që ju u shkëputët nga kontakti me forcat e majta për tu pozicionuar tërësisht në strukturat e Ballit Kombëtar?
Po. Mua më ra në dorë vetëm dokumenti i vëllavrasjes. Ai më ndryshoi mua. Pashë që nuk kisha asgjë të përbashkët me komunistët.
Ky dokument që është në Bibliotekën Kombëtare në Tiranë, thoshte haptas "Domosdoshmërisht duhet që marrëveshja e Mukjes të anulohet, të pezullohet dhe duhet të fillojmë luftën për pushtet, sepse objektivi kryesor i Partisë Komuniste ishte pushteti, marrja e pushtetit". Dhe kur u vendos që Balli Kombëtar ishte pengesa kryesore për të marrë pushtetin ata vendosën që të shpallin luftë dhe ta shkatërrojnë Ballin Kombëtar para se të mbarojë lufta totale, pra lufta e Europës karshi Gjermanëve.
Kjo është deklaruar dhe nga Partia Komuniste zoti Protopapa. Dhe Enver Hoxha teksa kujton Mukjen e pranon se ka dhënë një urdhër të tillë duke u shprehur: Vajtën këta që të ndanim pushtetin ne..., ndarje pushteti ne nuk do të lejonim..., por këta u kujtuan të ndanin pushtetin tani.... etj, etj.
Mos u merr me fjalët e Enver Hoxhës, se ai ishte gënjeshtar.
Por kjo korrespondon edhe me sa thoni ju apo s'është kështu?

Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja:
- Puna është që atëherë kur ai dokument ra në dorën e dajës nuk ishte bërë publike. Ishte pikërisht ky që e bëri publike apo e demaskoi si të thuash, ndërkohë që u dha mundësi forcave të Ballit Kombëtar të merrnin masa se do të sulmoheshin.
Si ju ra në dorë ai dokument i Enver Hoxhës, i cili është përmendur edhe nga vetë Enver Hoxha në librin e tij "Kur hidheshin themelet e Shqipërisë së re"?
Mua më erdhi në dorë rastësisht dhe gabimisht.
Si ta kuptoj? Pra si ndodhi?
Po vinte nga Tirana urdhri me firmën "Shpati". Unë e kisha mësuar se pseudonimi "Shpati", ishte i Enver Hoxhës.
Nga Helmësi i Skraparit e ka firmosur atë?
Nuk e di. Por mua më erdhi në dorë fare rastësisht.
Ma shpjego si e përjetove. Kush e kishte?
Prefektura e Beratit ishte e okupuar nga Komunistët, Bashkia e Beratit ishte e okupuar nga Ballistët. Abaz Ermenji kishte qenë në bashki, dhe komunistët e respektonin këtë se gjoja kishte sulmuar italianët. Por kjo përkohësisht. Kjo ishte situata. Por për tu kthyer te pyetja tuaj po ju them se dokumenti i vëllavrasjes erdhi në zyrën time.
Ku e kishit ju zyrën?
Unë fillimisht ndihmoja Partinë Komuniste me shkrime, por jo me pjesëmarrje të plotë, apo me anëtarësim.
Sa kishit juve mundësi?
E ndihmoja në mënyrë të përgjithshme. Pra, ofroja ndihmë teknike dhe nuk isha fare i lidhur me partinë.
Unë isha si ekspert në shaptilograf, se në atë kohë çdo mjet i përdorur vlente.
Mesa mbaj mend unë tani, ai dokument më erdhi në dorë fare rastësisht dhe kur e lexova unë thashë: Pu pu pu ç'po bëhet.
Po në momentin që morët këtë dokument çfarë bëtë ju?
Unë nuk bëra shumë gjëra, vetëm vendosa që dokumentin e vëllavrasjes t'ia tregoja dhe t'ia dërgoja xhaxhait, pra vëllait të babait tim. Sepse babai im nuk merrej, ndërsa xhaxhai merrej më shumë me këto çështje.
Ai më thotë:
- Tregoja Abazit. Fjalën e kishte për Abaz Ermenjin.
Pasi ia tregoj Abazit ai më thotë:
- Botoje!
Pas kësaj kërkese të Abaz Ermenjit ajo botohet menjëherë në Gazetën "Flamuri". Prej këtu u botua dhe në gazeta të tjera.
Pra ju thoni se ishte një urdhër i pastër vëllavrasës?
Dokumenti i vëllavrasjes është shumë i qartë, i kuptueshëm, me vend dhe praktik. Me kuptimin që kishin të drejtë komunistët nga pikëpamja e tyre dhe jo nga pikëpamja jonë sot apo dje. Kishin të drejtë sepse nuk kishte kundërshtarë të tjerë, vetëm Balli Kombëtar mbeti, sepse Zogistët nuk i quanin me peshë, por i quanin zero.
Në këtë kohë nuk kemi influence të Zogut, kemi më mbrapa?
Më mbrapa ose më përpara.
Në këtë kohë nuk kemi fare, sepse Abaz Kupi që krijoi Legalitetin deri në atë periudhë ishte në shtabin e Enver Hoxhës. Pikërisht në këtë kohë që Enver Hoxha bëri këtë dokument, dënoi dhe të dërguarit e tij që kishin rënë dakord për vendimin që ishte marrë për ndarjen e pushtetit pas lufte. Pas Mukjes u largua Abaz Kupi, i cili krijoi Legalitetin Shqiptar. Pra, jemi saktësisht në periudhën që ikët dhe juve apo jo?
Pak kohë më parë kemi goditjen e grupit të të rinjve që unë e kisha mësuar në atë kohë. Grupi i të rinjve ka si dëshmor kryesor Anastas Lulën, që është varrosur i gjallë nga Enver Hoxha.
Këto mi ka thënë vetë Sadik Premtja, i cili ka qenë gjithashtu në krye të grupit të të rinjve.
Por përsa i përket Anastas Lulës e di shumë të saktë, dhe jam me mendime të qarta që atë e kanë varrosur të gjallë. Kështu kam ditur unë dhe kjo është një fatkeqësi e madhe. Pra, tmerri dhe terrori komunist që vazhdonte.
Ju e çuat dokumentin dhe e botuat. Pas kësaj u hodhët në forcat e djathta?
Me këtë dokument unë vulosa jetën time dhe e dënova veten time nga pikëpamja e komunistëve dhe shpëtova jetën sepse isha i qartë që do të më vrisnin.
Ju në këtë moment shkuat në forcat e Ballit Kombëtar?
Abaz Ermenji pra Balli Kombëtar nuk kishte organizatë siç kishin komunistët. Nuk kishin organizim dhe organizatë të plotësuar.
Partia Komuniste kishte shkallëzime të ndryshme. Pra, ata kishin një hierarki.
Kishin struktura të organizuara doni të thoni?
Po shumë të organizuara.
Dhe Balli Kombëtar i ka patur në Jug të tilla apo jo?
Jo nuk i ka patur.
Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja:
Ka qenë organizimi lokal. Ka pasur një hierarki dhe një strukturë piramidale.
Nuk funksiononin dhe nuk jepnin urdhra të përgjithshme për të gjithë Shqipërinë?
Jo.
Ju çfarë detyre morët në ato forca?
Abaz Ermenji nuk kishte njerëz. Nuk kishte ushtarë as çetarë.
Ai ishte një njeri me simpati në Shqipëri dhe më shumë në Berat për faktin se kishte sulmuar Italianët. Dhe Abazit iu vranë dy çetarë.
Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja:
Ky kishte zonën e Beratit, Roskovecit dhe Fierit.
Ju kush ju caktoi në krye të këtyre forcave në zonën e Roskovecit?
Duke qenë se nuk kishte organizim, këta Pecogrosët e zonës së Roskovecit kishin ardhur në qytet dhe e kishin lënë vendin bosh. Më ndodhi që po bisedoja me Abazin për këtë punë, i cili më thotë:
- Po këta kanë ikur!
Pra ti merr përgjegjësinë se ua jap unë çetën. Dhe më dhanë vëllain e tij, pra Abazi më dha vëllain e tij si badigard.
Xhaxhai im nga meraku për mua, më dha gjithashtu si badigard edhe Selim Moglicën, nga Moglica e Korçës. Pra këta të dy mi dhanë si roje personale.
I kishe të besuar?
Këta i kisha unë dy trima të besuar.
Po çfarë të caktoi ty? Si ta ngarkoi detyrën?
Abazi më caktoi mua me detyrë për tu marrë me organizimin e strukturave të armatosura të Ballit Kombëtar në zonën e Roskovecit.
Pas kësaj unë kam shkuar dhe kam mbajtur fjalime në Lushnjë dhe në Fier.
Unë me urdhër të Abazit me çetat e Ballit u dislokova në Shpirag.
Dhe vëllain dhe xhaxhain ua dha në mbrojtjen tuaj Abazi?
Ata i kisha me vete roje personale.
Ishin të bëshëm fizikisht?
Ishin të fortë, trima dhe të rafinuar madje dhe të përsosur. Ishin nishanxhinj të jashtëzakonshëm. Me ata nuk të ndodhte gjë. Isha shumë i siguruar, për aq kohë sa kisha këta unë nuk kisha frikë fare.

(Vijon nesër)

----------


## Albo

*Sejfi Protopapa: Për të vendosur disiplinë urdhërova ekzekutimin e ballistit të Roskovecit*

Nga: FATOS VELIU

(Vijon nga numri i kaluar) 
Zoti Protopapa, ju nuk e besoni të ketë bërë Gjin Marku marrëveshje me gjermanët për të cilën u akuzua më mbrapa? 
Unë nuk besoj që të kenë bërë marrëveshje gjermanët me Gjin Markun. Gjermanët nuk kishin nevojë për partizanët. 
Shembulli që nuk e përfundova kur po ju flisja për Tomorrin vijon që marrin lajmin gjermanët që ka ardhur misioni anglez në teqe. 
Gjermanët pasi morën vesh që ka ardhur misioni anglez në teqe menjëherë niset një nëntoger dhe 8 ushtarë gjermanë dhe shkuan mes për mes qytetit të Beratit, pikërisht aty ku ishim dhe ne, por ata nuk na ngacmonin ne dhe ne nuk i ngacmonim ata. Kjo në fakt ishte dhe një lloj marrëveshje që kishim ne me gjermanët. 
Dua të qëndroj pak te kjo, pastaj të dalim te vepra apo filmi i Dritëro Agollit. Ishit komandant i kësaj strukture me 150 nacionalistë? 
Këta në fakt ishin çetarë që vinin dhe shkonin. 
Vetëm me propagandë merreshit, për çfarë e donit këtë çetë? Ishit përplasur ndonjëherë? 
Sepse tani flasim për periudhën që në Shqipëri kanë ardhur gjermanët, ju ishit komandant apo jo? 
Nuk kishte kokëçarje se erdhën gjermanët. Nuk ekzistonin gjermanët. 
Po ju çfarë bënit me çetën? Ju vendosnit vetëm kryepleqtë nëpër fshatra vetëm këtë bënit? Instalonit pushtetin? 
Po, se nuk kishte gjerman atje, ishte zero. 
Dhe ju nuk jeni përplasur asnjëherë as me partizanët dhe as me gjermanët? Mi shpjego pak sepse dhe po çuditem disi!? 
Për shembull, për t'u bërë qejfin anglezëve unë isha me misionin anglez. Pra unë isha pranë Kolonel Mekleinit dhe Major Emerit. Isha në Veri të Tiranës. 
Çetat tona sulmuan kolonitë gjermane për t'u bërë qejfin anglezëve. I sulmuan kot, dhe ju morën këpucët. 
Sepse anglezët donin të përplaseshit? 
Jo për anglezët ishte shumë e thjeshtë sepse thoshin: 
-Vrisni gjermanët dhe jeni miqtë tanë, se kush jeni ju neve nuk na intereson. 
Mjafton që të vriten gjermanët, mjafton që të abuzohet me gjermanët dhe mjafton që të sulmohen gjermanët. 
Nuk kishin asnjë objektiv politik. 
Ndërsa në grupin e anglezëve që isha dhe unë, Kolonel Meklein ishte për çështje ushtarake, Majori Emeri ishte për çështje politike dhe merrej me dallaveret e vendit. Sepse do të vinte në Tiranë, dhe këta komunistët ishin ata që kishin shpresë te ky mision. 
Dhe Emeri që kishte çështje politike merrej me çështjet e strukturave të djathta? 
Ai merrej dhe me çështjet e forcave të djathta dhe të majta. Ai ka qenë një iniciator që merrej me të dyja. 
Prandaj dhe Mukja doli që nuk iu përshtat komunistëve për arsye se Emeri ishte shumë simpatizant i strukturave të djathta? 
Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja: 
- Ai ishte me idenë që mjafton që të bashkoheshin të gjithë në një vend. 
Emeri nuk donte tamam bashkimin, por ai donte të mos instalohej komunizmi? 
Nuk ka të bëjë fare. 
Ndaj Enver Hoxha nuk kishte shumë simpati për Emerin. Po kështu ky i fundit në veprën që ka bërë më mbrapa me kujtime historike nga Shqipëria e ka goditur shumë Enver Hoxhën. Pse mendon se e ka bërë këtë gjë kur misioni anglez e ka mbështetur në të vërtetë shumë lëvizjen partizane të drejtuar nga komunistët? 
E ka goditur sepse e shikonte si kundërshtar. 
Pra ishte organizimi i Mukjes me qëllim që pas çlirimit të Shqipërisë, ishte njëri nga kushtet për zgjedhjet demokratike. Pra, do të vendosej se kush do ta marrë pushtetin në Shqipëri? 
Pikërisht kjo do të bëhej me zgjedhje demokratike dhe me procese. 
Por është bërë e ditur se kur Enver Hoxhës që ishte në Helmës në atë kohë i ka shkuar në dorë marrëveshja zyrtare e Mukjes, ai thotë: "Tani u kujtua Balli të luftojë të ndajë pushtetin, tani që është e qartë fitorja!?". E ka thënë kështu, ma sqaro pak? 
Unë nuk do e korrigjoj, por do të bëj komentin tim në lidhje me këtë. Partizanët, komunistët mjafton që të merrnin urdhër nga vija superiore. Dhe çfarëdo urdhri që të merrnin do ta zbatonin. Ndërsa këta të Ballit ishin copa-copa dhe nuk ishin të lidhur me njëri-tjetrin. Mit'hat Frashëri ishte kryetar i Ballit, por nuk kishte fare fuqi. Vasil Andoni ishte këshilltar i Mit'hat Frashërit, pa fuqi. 
Abaz Ermenji kishte fuqi sepse kishte çetat, ai mos kishte çetat e Tomorrit nuk do kishte fuqi. 
Po më çudisni Z.Sejfi se Mit'hat Frashëri ka nxjerrë urdhëresa për të gjithë strukturat e Ballit dhe këto ekzistojnë. Si mund të pranojmë sa thoni? 
Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja: 
- Por këto nuk zbatoheshin me atë përpikmëri pasi nuk kishte shtrirje kapilare. 
Forcat çlirimtare apo dhe forcat partizane kishin struktura të disiplinuara që ata të ekzekutonin nëse prishej imazhi. E kishin taksative. Sepse këta kanë ekzekutuar për disiplinë. 
Në çetën tënde të Ballit Kombëtar që drejtoje vetë çfarë disipline kishe? Për të ta qartësuar pyetjen jam duke thënë që nëse dikush për shembull do të guxonte të merrte një pulë, apo nëse dikush do të guxonte të bënte një veprim personal ndaj një familje, si vepronit? 
Shembulli real nga praktika është ky. Unë isha në çetat e Shpiragut me urdhër të Abazit. Në orën 2 të mëngjesit bëja inspektimin e çetave të mia. 
I them përgjegjësit: 
- Ku janë? 
Po ti je budalla-më thonë mua. 
- Po pse- vazhdova unë? 
Po se ata kanë shkuar në Pazar, sepse nesër është dita e pazarit në Roskovec dhe shkuan atje. 
Kur interesohem mësoj se këta ballistët si Bajram Xeni dhe Dako Cukolati, ndërsa ishin inspektorë të rendit dhe qetësisë në zonë çfarë bënin? Shkonin në pazarin e Roskovecit dhe kur fshatarët shisnin një kafshë apo gjë tjetër të gjallë këta merrnin një përqindje dhe e fusnin në xhep. 
Tregtari, pra këta merrnin pjesë në tregti? 
Jo, jo nuk merrnin pjesë në tregti, por ata vendasit i shisnin dhe atyre që u bënin shitje ju merrnin nga një përqindje dhe i fusnin në xhep. 
Pra bënin vjedhje publike dhe të hapur. 
Dhe unë ju them vartësve të mi, pra shtabit të batalionit të Ballit: 
- Kjo nuk lejohet në Ballin Kombëtar, sepse Balli Kombëtar nuk bën gjëra të tilla. Dhe ndalem mirë në këtë pikë, pasi nuk kishte rëndësi pjesëmarrja ime në luftën në Shpirag me pallavrat e Abaz Ermenjit. 
Çfarë bëtë pas këtij sinjali banditesk të forcave tuaja? 
Nisem unë nga Shpiragu për në Roskovec. 
Bajram Xeba njëri nga këta vjedhësit, e mëson që unë po shkoja në Roskovec dhe e mendoi që diçka nuk ishte në rregull. Dhe ikën zhduket. 
Ndërsa Dako Cukolati nuk e çan kokën fare për mua. Mirëpo unë hapa fjalën në atë zonë të Roskovecit ku bëhej pazari i madh, pra ishte një gënjeshtër e imja, se unë do të mbaja një fjalim për Ballin Kombëtar. Këtë fjalim thashë se do ta bëja në mes të ditës në pazar në Roskovec. 
Ku ishte Dako Cukolati në atë moment? 
Në kafene. 
Juve hapët fjalë se do mbanit fjalim për të denoncuar publikisht njerëzit e Ballit, që kishin bërë figurë të keqe në popull, duke u armiqësuar me ta? 
Patjetër. Ndaj hapa fjalë që do mbaja fjalim që edhe populli të mblidhej dhe të ishte kulmi i tregut të ditës për të bërë shembull dhe të krijoja mbështetjen e tyre. 
Pra, si erdha nga Shpiragu, menjëherë shkoj në kafene me këta dy trimat që ju thashë se i kisha roje, me vëllain e Abazit, Zenel Ermenjin dhe Selim Moglicën. 
Ishin rojet e tua që të ndiqnin në çdo hap? 
Po po. Zenel Ermenji ishte vëllai i Abaz Ermenjit dhe Selim Moglicën ma kishte gjetur xhaxhai im nga Moglica, sepse ne kishim lidhje fisnore në Moglicë. Dhe kudo kisha këta dy trimat me vete unë. 
Shkuat në kafene dhe? 
Gjej Dako Cukolatin tek rrinte në kafene. I afrohem dhe u them rojeve të mia: 
- Merrni menjëherë koburen, sepse në emër të Ballit Kombëtar është i arrestuar. 
Mirëpo ai në këtë moment vendos menjëherë dorën te koburja dhe ne e ndalojmë, e çarmatosim duke i marrë koburen si dhe i çarmatosim të gjithë rojet personale që kishte ky.
Nuk e kuptova mirë momentin që kur dhatë urdhrin e çarmatosjes ai vendosi dorën në kobure. Si ta kuptoj që nxori armën për t'ju qëlluar ju, pra ta drejtoi ty? 
Po ai donte të më vriste mua, por këta të dy truprojat e mi që ishin shumë besnik dhe mjaft të fortë e çarmatosën menjëherë. 
Ma përsërisni edhe njëherë si ia bëtë arrestimin? Si ja komunikove? 
"Në emër të Ballit Kombëtar je i arrestuar" 
E kuptoi ai përse ishte fjala? 
Perëndia e di. 
Ai guxoi ndaj jush të kundërveproj dhe do të nxirrte armën edhe pse ishe Komandant Balli? 
Po po. Ai kur e pa veten keq menjëherë nxori koburen, por ata dy trimat e mi e çarmatosën duke ja marrë në sekondë, ashtu siç dhe i çarmatosën dhe të gjithë rojet personale që kishte atje në sallën e kafenesë. 
Dhe kur u qetësua puna përsëri u them unë: 
- Lidheni tani! 
Dhe këta e lidhin me litar Dako Cukolatin. 
Dhe ku e çuat? 
Një nga çetarët e vendit i mban litarin në distancë, por ai ikën me litar në duar duke filluar të vrapojë. Për çudinë e çudive, vetëm perëndia e di si mundi të vrapojë në atë mënyrë, por siç duket nga situata e rëndë që ju paraqit ku do të kalonte demonstrativisht i lidhur në publik. 
Çfarë do të bënit në të vërtetë? 
Unë e kisha ndërmend që ta çoja në qendër të pazarit dhe ta pushkatoja atë për të siguruar mbështetjen e banorëve për atë që kishin bërë. Për tu treguar banorëve se ne mbronim ata dhe nuk i vidhnim. Kjo gjë i shërbente dhe propagandës, por edhe disiplinës në forcat tona për të mos guxuar më të bëheshin veprime të tilla. 
Me vendimin tënd? 
Po, se isha i pavarur unë. Funksionoja i pavarur. 
Do e bëje vetë atë pushkatim apo me gjyq? 
Unë isha edhe gjyqtari edhe avokati. Sepse atëherë nuk kishte gjyq. Unë thjesht do ta demaskoja dhe do ta vrisja. Pyesja gjoja si dëshmitarë fshatarët, por vendimin e merrja unë. Nuk çaja kokë unë. 
Mos e dhëntë zoti të ishe ti kundërshtari im se të vrisja unë. 
Ndërhyn i nipi Eduard Zaloshnja: 
- Ti do të pyesje gjoja fshatarët si dëshmitarë? 
Ky e mori vesh, i kishte marrë informacionet dhe ishte bindur që ata kishin vjedhur. Është kështu zoti Protopapa? 
Ndërhyn i nipi Eduard Zaloshnja: 
- Ai që do të ekzekutohej ishte si komandant lokal i Roskovecit dhe sa herë shiste nga një qengj ju merrte lekë më shumë dhe i fuste në xhep. 
Dhe si vepruat më pas? 
Ky filloi të vrapojë se i iku nga litari atij çetarit që u ngarkua ta mbante të lidhur. Pasi u nis me vrap pa pyetur fare për neve, këta hapin zjarr dhe e plasën të vdekur në dhe. Këtë e bëjnë pa pritur urdhrin tim, por të irrituar nga veprimi i tij dhe për të mos u ikur e qëllojnë pa paralajmërim dhe pa urdhrin tim. 
E qëlluan për ta vrarë, apo për ta plagosur? 
Për ta vrarë sigurisht se u nisën drejt tij me qindra plumba dhe ai natyrisht vdiq në vend. 
Por ty ta prishën planin pasi duhej të vritej publikisht për veprimet që kishte bërë, që vrasja t'i shërbente qëllimit tuaj apo jo? 
Patjetër që më prishën planin tim, se unë kisha ndërmend që ta ekzekutoja në qendër të qytetit. 
Për të rritur imazhin? 
Po ai prishi propagandën që po bëja unë. Dhe ai vdiq mbaroi. Bajram Xeba u zhduk. 
E mbajtët fjalimin? 
Unë në të vërtetë shkova mbajta fjalimin në Pazar, por nuk kishte atë efekt që kisha unë ndërmend. 
Sigurisht ata e morën vesh që ti ndëshkove një person me atë veprim? 
Ajo ishte e qartë. 
Krijove simpati atje te tregu, tek njerëzit? 
Po gjoja, se popullsia shqiptare është e mençur dhe nuk është budallaqe. Ata e kuptonin që çdo gjë është e përkohshme, dhe e trajtonin përkohësisht. Kështu që në moment të jepnin të drejtë dhe pastaj e harronin. 
(Vijon nesër)

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Sejfi Protopapa: Abaz Ermenji na dha lajmin e humbjes së luftë*

NGA: FATOS VELIU

(Vijon nga numri i kaluar) 
Zoti Protopapa. A kishit pasur goditje ju nga fshatarët dhe nga guerilasit, nga komunistët, nga çetat partizane? Përplasje apo dhe fërkime? 
Unë nuk kam patur ngatërresa me partizanët për fat të mirë apo dhe për fat të keq. Sepse sa ishim ne në Berat gjatë periudhës që ishin gjermanët në Shqipëri, siç të thashë dhe njëherë nuk kishte ushtarë gjermanë të mjaftueshëm. Pra, nuk kishte ushtarë të mjaftueshëm për të zëvendësuar ushtrinë italiane. 
Jemi në vitin 1944 në prag të mbarimit të luftës, ju u nisët jashtë Shqipërisë? 
Unë nuk kisha para. Udhëheqësit e Ballit mblodhën para dhe u bashkuan me malazezët dhe u lidhën me ta. Këta ishin si vetja e tyre, dhe më keq akoma. 
Kur e morët vesh që lufta po humbiste? 
Por kur iku misioni anglez, për mua ishte e qartë që mbaroi çdo gjë. 
Në çfarë muaji iku? 
Në tetor. 
Çetat e Ballit ku luftuan? 
Çetat e Ballit për t'u bërë qejfin anglezëve dhe kolonel Makleinit dhe major Emerit, se unë isha me ta filluan disa veprime konkrete. 
Kush ishte kërkesa e këtyre misionarëve anglezë? 
Kërkesa që i bënin Ballit ata ishte shumë e thjeshtë. Mjafton që të vrisni gjermanët. 
Balli ishte dakord me këtë kërkesë? 
Balli nuk çante kokë për çështje politike. Në bazë të urdhrit të Mit'hat Frashërit, funksioni kryesor i Ballit ishte mbrojtja e Shqipërisë dhe mbrojtja e Kombit Shqiptar. 
Çështjet politike nuk kishin asnjë rëndësi, dhe kjo është fatkeqësia më e madhe që ka bërë Balli, se kjo pozitë njëkohësisht nuk kuptohej nga Balli, kurse partizanët thoshin jemi në pushtet do t'ju ndihmojmë, pra do të bëjmë për ju. 
Ndërsa këta të Ballit thoshin që nuk ka asnjë rëndësi. Dhe e gjitha kjo për shkak të Mit'hat Frashërit. 
Kush do ta merrte pushtetin më pas, pasi të çlirohej Shqipëria? 
Po po. Nuk e çante kokën Mit'hat Frashëri. Dhe kjo është fatkeqësia e Ballit. 
Me këto udhëzimet që jepte misioni anglez dhe që thoshte të godasim gjermanët, si është vepruar? Ta them këtë se është akuzuar Balli për bashkëpunim me gjermanët. Pra qëndron akuza? 
Përgjigja që u dha Balli anglezëve ishte se për t'ua bërë qejfin juve ne i vrasim gjermanët. 
Balli duke përdorur Mit'hat Frashërin dhe jo Abaz Ermenjin, nuk duhet të merrej me çështje politike, por vetëm me çështje kombëtare. 
Pse nuk është çështje kombëtare kjo që të godasim gjermanin? 
Nuk është çështje kombëtare, se ajo në vetvete është një gënjeshtër e tërë. 
Pse e thoni këtë zoti Protopapa? 
Sepse nuk kishte gjermanë. 
Jeni duke thënë që gjermanët nuk ushtronin pushtetin e tyre? 
Prit t'ua shpjegoj pak fjalën që nuk kishte gjermanë. 
Gjermanët për arsyen që thua ti kishin krijuar dy grupe, dy batalione apo dhe dy kompani. Tamam për nevojat ushtarake të vendit, me precizion. 
Këto dy batalione komandoheshin nga qendra nga Tirana dhe u jepej urdhër ku të shkonin dhe çfarë të bënin, dhe për çfarë do të shkonin në filan vend. 
Nga këto dy batalione që ishin, ku shkonte njëri nga këto dy grupe, çdo gjë bëhej shkrumb e hi. Digjeshin dhe vriteshin të gjithë pa përjashtim, pleq të rinj, të moshuar e të pamoshuar. Pra, ata i vrisnin të gjithë. 
Ishin maskarenj dhe kriminelë të mëdhenj. Dhe kështu vepronin gjermanët sepse mendonin që në këtë mënyrë uleshin rreziqet e ushtrisë gjermane për lëvizje. Sepse këta e përdornin Shqipërinë vetëm për lëvizje dhe për asgjë tjetër. 
Vetëm Kuçovën e donin për veten e tyre. E donin për faktin se atje ishte vajguri, prandaj dhe atje ishin 100 gjermanë. 
Pra ta keni të qartë një herë e mirë dhe mos u merrni me gënjeshtra të kota që nuk kishte gjermanë dhe ushtri gjermane në Shqipëri. 
Dolëm te momenti kur ju e kuptuat që misioni anglez iku dhe ju po humbisnit. Me partizanët ishit në oponencë. Tani çfarë do të bënit? 
Kishte filluar lufta civile që pas Konferencës së Mukjes. 
Mesa di unë, në nëntorin e vitit 1944 kur komunistët po vinin në pushtet forcat nacionaliste kanë lëvizur me shumicë për në Shkodër për të dalë qoftë dhe përkohësisht jashtë vendit me qëllim për ti shpëtuar ndëshkimit të kuq. Këtej nga Lezha është bërë një luftë shumë e ashpër. 
E kam shumë të verifikuar që në atë luftë ka qenë prezent edhe Mit'hat Frashëri. Ju çfarë dini për këtë situatë? 
Këto nuk i di unë. 
Zoti Protopapa. Unë e kam shumë të saktë atë situatë ku është bërë një luftë e paimagjinueshme dhe unë e di nga eksponentë të Ballit. Saqë më thotë Ahmet Nivica që ishte nga krerët e Ballit Kombëtar në zonën e Delvinës, Sarandës dhe Gjirokastrës. Tha: 
- Kur pashë Mit'hat Frashërin mbi një mushkë, unë u llahtarisa sepse e kisha idhull. Dhe ai ishte duke folur me vete se si po vriten djemtë e Shqipërisë, forcat partizane në njërin krah dhe të Ballit në krahun tjetër. Një betejë që nuk ishte imagjinuar dhe që priteshin shkurret nga breshëritë e automatikëve në të dy krahët e shpateve ku ishin pozicionuar. 
Më thoni pak momentin e humbjes së luftës, dhe kur ju do të largoheshit nga Shqipëria? 
Si do të largoheshit dhe si e morët këtë vendim që ikët? 
Vendimi u mor kur iku misioni anglez tek ne. Dhe me të ikur misioni anglez ishte e qartë që Perëndimorët ia dhanë Shqipërinë, Sovjetikëve. 
Dhe ky është vendimi final që do të marrin pushtetin komunistët. 
Si u ndjetë në këtë moment? 
Humbëm luftën gjithçka mbaroi, dhe nuk kishte më luftë civile. Tani ishte mbrojtja e kokës dhe mbrojtja e vetes. 
Madje Abaz Ermenji ka mbajtur një fjalim dhe u ka thënë ushtarëve dhe çetarëve të Ballit "Bëni çfarë të doni. Ruani jetën, sepse ne e humbëm luftën, e fituan komunistët". 
Në këtë mënyrë e ka thënë? 
Këtë e ka thënë troç, shqip. 
Unë në rastin tim shkoj nga misioni anglez, sepse anglezët thirrën nëndetëset për të ikur. Erdhi nëndetësja në Shëngjin dhe fillimisht iku major Emeri, koloneli Meklein dhe një nëntoger që merrej me radion. 
Po ju çfarë bëtë? 
Unë isha pranë tyre si përfaqësues i Ballit. 
Ishit në Shkodër kur u mblodhën të gjithë nacionalistët? 
Kur ikën anglezët nga Shëngjini unë eca në këmbë, fill i vetëm në rrugën kryesore. 
Ndaj nuk e ke ndeshur atë luftën që them unë se u bë në Lezhë kur vinin forcat nacionaliste nga gjithë Shqipëria për në Shkodër, ju paskeni qenë në Shëngjin? 
Kjo ka ndodhur më mbrapa. 
Në nëntor 1944? 
Jo më përpara. 
Zoti Protopapa, kur ndodhi saktësisht largimi tuaj pas humbjes së luftës? 
Unë dhe të gjitha çetat balliste jemi larguar nga Berati nga fundi i vitit 1943. Kjo dhe për faktin se nga çetat balliste të Këlcyrës dhe Përmetit filloi të bëhet e qartë që ne nuk po përparonim me luftën civile në Shqipëri. Në procesin e tërheqjes, e lidhur me disfatën e luftës civile deri diku të parashikuar, unë dhe çetat balliste të zonës u larguam nga Berati nën mbrojtjen e Abaz Ermenjit. 
Si mendoni zoti Protopapa, kush janë arsyet e humbjes së luftës suaj? 
Nga pikëpamja njerëzore ne nuk kemi humbur asnjëherë asnjë luftë. Për fatin tonë, Balli Kombëtar kishte një përmbledhje njerëzish të lloj-lloj sektorëve dhe jetës shqiptare. Ndër ta kishte edhe priftërinj katolikë, dervishë si baba Rexhepi nga ana e bektashinjve. 
Por shumica kanë qenë mbështetës të Partisë Komuniste apo jo? 
Ata ishin mbështetës të Partisë Komuniste, pa e ditur me saktësi se ç'ishte kjo parti në atë kohë. 
Gjatë luftës civile Partia Komuniste fshihej nën ombrellën e Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare, edhe pse nuk ishin as çlirimtarë dhe as nacionalë. 
Në ç'farë kuptimi? 
Në këtë kuptim, ne e ndjenim që çetat tona nuk mund të mbaheshin më. Ka një karakteristikë të luftës civile. Çetat nacionalçlirimtare të drejtuara nga Partia Komuniste, kishin metoda organizimi dhe drejtimi nga eksperienca e luftës në Rusi dhe eksperienca e Titos në Jugosllavi, kurse ne nuk kishim asnjë udhëzim të tillë. 

Drita: Në fëmijërinë time nuk e kuptoja pse im atë nuk kontaktonte dot me familjen në Shqipëri 
E vetmja gjë që mund t'ju them është se si fëmijë ne dinim që shokët e klasës në shkollën ku studionim shpesh në ditë pushimesh do të vizitonin kushërinjtë në Konektikat, diku aty afër, ose do të shkonin në Nju Jork, ose do të vizitonin tezen apo gjyshërit e ndodhur aty apo këtu që sigurisht ishin vendbanime të afërta me vendndodhjen e shkollës apo banesës tonë. 
Ndërsa në rastin tim, nuk e kishim një mundësi të tillë. Ne kishim prindërit e nënës sime, të cilët jetonin në Nju Jork, por përsa i përket familjes së babit tim për të cilët po më pyesni dhe ju, ne nuk dinim asgjë. Nuk njihnim askënd, madje nuk mund të flisnim fare për ta. Nuk i njihnim kush ishin dhe nuk ua dinim as emrat. 
Babi im fliste për ta në përgjithësi, por nuk kishim parë ndonjëherë ndonjë fotografi. Nuk e dija kush ishin motrat e tij. Nuk dija kush ishte Shkëndija, Erveheja, Qamili, pra unë thjesht dija emrat e xhajës dhe dy hallave të mia. 
Ishin thjesht emra, emra njerëzish, por në fakt nuk e dija tamam kush ishin. Ata ekzistonin në një vend ekzotik, të quajtur Shqipëri. Çfarë ishte ky vend? Si fëmijë nuk arrija ta kuptoja. 

*Kush është  "Sali Protopapa"* 
Emri i tij i vërtetë është Sejfi Protopapa. Është bir i një avokati  me origjinë nga fshati Protopapë i Korçës. Ka lindur në Berat më 20 shkurt 1923. Arsimohet në vendlindje dhe në Itali. Në vitin 1943, kur ishte vetëm 20 vjeç, emërohet komandanti i një çete të Ballit, që vepronte në zonën e Roskovecit, e ndodhur midis Beratit dhe Fierit. Në vitin 1944 ai largohet përfundimisht nga Shqipëria për tu rikthyer vetëm në vitin 1991 pas rënies së komunizmit. Fillimisht vendoset në Itali dhe më tej në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Aty vazhdon studimet dhe diplomohet për Fizikë Bërthamore. Është i martuar me një estoneze dhe baba i tre fëmijëve.

(d.b/GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Sejfi Protopapa: Komunistët donin të më ekzekutonin më ’44*

Nga: FATOS VELIU

(Vijon nga numri i kaluar) 
Zoti Sejfi. Jemi në nëntor të vitit 1944 kur po iknin për ti shpëtuar vëllavrasjes dhe ekzekutimit komunist, dhe të gjithë eksponentët kryesorë, madje dhe nga shumë njerëz që kishin frikë nacionalistët po iknin masivisht për tu përqendruar në Shkodër. Kështu? 
Në Shkodër dhe më tutje. 
Ju në këtë moment keni qenë në rrugën nga Shëngjini në Shkodër? 
Unë kam qenë fill i vetëm sepse isha me misionin anglez. 
Pasi ikën ata dhe ti ngele vetëm...? 
Unë ngela vetëm dhe ashtu i vetëm e filloj rrugën në këmbë. Shkoj vendosem në shtëpinë e Eqerem Peshkopisë që banonte me familjen e tij, me gruan dhe fëmijët. 
Kush ishte ky? 
Anëtar i Komitetit Qendror të Ballit Kombëtar. Ishte një nga çetarët e Gjirokastrës. 
Njiheshit ju me të? 
Po njiheshim se kishte qenë në shtëpinë tonë kur është bërë Kongresi i Ballit në Berat. Gruan e Eqerem Peshkopisë, Nekien e kishim kushërirë. 
Pra ju kishit miqësi? 
Po kishim miqësi personale. 
Dhe si u strehuat atje kur vendosët që të largoheshit? 
U strehova në Shkodër te Eqerem Peshkopia. 
Balli Kombëtar vendosi që të blejë një barkë për të dalë matanë kufirit. Mblodhi para nga të gjithë, sigurisht ata që kishin. Më kërkuan dhe mua, por unë nuk kisha. 
Me sa para keni qenë në xhep në atë moment kritik tuajin? 
Unë 5 napolona flori që kisha i humba kur kthehesha nga Berati. 
Ndërkohë morët dhe vendimin që të largoheshit? Pse e morët këtë vendim? Pse të mos rrije? 
Unë e kisha shumë të qartë momentin kur e mora këtë vendim. E mora për shkak të dokumentit të vëllavrasjes. 
E dije që do të ekzekutonin? 
Po e dija me siguri nuk kisha asnjë dyshim, madje ju jepja dhe të drejtë atyre. Bravo ju qoftë, po më kapën le të më ekzekutojnë. Se ishte e qartë dhe për mua nuk kishte asnjë problem. 
Në Shkodër në këtë moment Enver Hoxha ka dërguar një ekip të vetin për të mos u larguar ata që nuk kanë lyer duart me gjak, sipas deklaratës që bëri. Këtë e di që ka shkuar ose për ti futur në grackë, ose për ndonjë arsye tjetër nuk e di. Ju keni dijeni për këtë moment? 
Nuk kam dijeni. 
Ka dërguar një ekip dhe ka takuar krerët e Ballit, ndërmjet tyre mund të jetë dhe ....? 
Kjo mund të jetë gënjeshtër. 
Mund të jetë gënjeshtër për propagandën që bënte ai, por ekipi ka shkuar. Mos u largoni të gjithë se kush nuk ka lyer duart me gjak. Atëherë kanë qenë krerët e Ballit atje ishte dhe Ahmet Nivica, i cili u ka thënë të dërguarve të shtabit të Enver Hoxhës: 
- Po për Ahmet Nivicën ka falje? 
- Po ta kapim - ka thënë ai - do ta copëtojmë. 
- Epo unë jam Ahmet Nivica - tha ai, - dhe ky ishte një nga ata të Ballit. 
Madje Hasan Dosti është tutur dhe po binte në grackën e Enverit për të anuluar largimin për shkak se nuk kishte bërë as një lloj krimi. 
Dhe dikush tjetër i thotë: - Mos u gënje se nuk të falin, ke qenë ministër! 
Ky i thotë: 
- Derisa këta na bëjnë thirrje që s'keni vrarë dhe s'keni bërë. Unë, - thoshte Hasan Dosti, - nuk kam vrarë dhe nuk mbaj mëkate mbi vete. 
Kur ka shkuar në Jugosllavi Hasan Dosti dhe pa gjyqet komuniste atëherë u bind. 
Unë di vetëm pjesën time, sepse këto pjesë janë të dyshimta. 
Unë i tregoj për tu balancuar, apo për ti vërtetuar edhe nga dëshmitë tuaja meqenëse e keni jetuar atë situatë në atë moment. 
Ti bëj si të duash, por unë nuk di gjë për këto. Unë nuk di nga këto gjëra. 
Gjithsesi kalojmë në vijimin e historisë tuaj. Si u larguat pas kësaj? 
Unë u largova me familjen e Eqerem Peshkopisë. Se pasanikët që po iknin blenë një barkë, dhe këtë në bashkëpunim me të ikurit malazezë. 
Këtë e mbaj mend, që blenë një barkë dhe malazezët u futën në barkë, ndërsa mua më morën gratis se unë nuk kisha para. Më morën në barkë sepse e dinin shumë mirë që unë do të vritesha patjetër po të më linin. 
Se kishit qenë komandant çete? 
Jo për këtë shkak, por për shkak të dokumentit të vëllavrasjes. 
Ishin në dijeni partizanët që ti kishe marrë dokumentin? 
Po. 
Dhe se ishe ti shkaku që ishte botuar? 
Po. 
E dinin ata që ti ishe personi që e kishe çuar? 
Besoj se e dinin. 
Unë mendoj që, ata nuk të falnin dhe që ishe komandant Balli. Mendoni kështu? 
Kjo ishte më pak me rëndësi sesa dokumenti. 
Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja: Puna e dokumentit ishte se e mori nga shaptilografi dhe e botoi. 
Nga kjo ishte i bindur 100% se çfarë do të më bëjnë pasi nuk kam bërë asnjë vrasje. Dhe u larguat, ku shkuat? 
Jam dëshmitar kur Eqeremi diskuton me gruan e tij Nekien, e cila ishte dhe kushërira jonë të cilës i thotë: 
Rri ti këtu me fëmijët që të shpëtoni, sepse nuk dihet se çfarë bëhet me barkën tonë. 
Ajo i thotë: 
- Nuk të lë unë të shkosh me femrat e Europës ti, pa mua. 
Dhe bëri mirë sepse erdhi me të shoqin dhe shpëtoi. 
Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja: 
Po Xhevat Kallajxhiu e la të shoqen. Ky ka qenë kryeredaktor i gazetës. Po e la në Gjirokastër. Por se takoi më. Po kështu, ky daja im nuk takoi motrën e tij, mamanë time për 50 vjet. E takoi vetëm në 1990. 
Ku shkuat pastaj kur ikët me varkë? 
Ikëm me varkë dhe ndenjëm në Brindisi. Ata anglezët arrestuam Mit'hat Frashërin dhe Ali Këlcyrën dhe kapitenin e anijes. 
Madje ne e pyetëm atë: 
- Po këtë pilotin pse e futët në burg? 
Dhe tha: 
- Po ku e dinte ky rrugën që të shkonte nga Ulqini dhe drejt e në Brindisi. 
Dhe ne i themi: 
- Po ku e dimë ne. 
Ai tha: 
- Pyeteni! 
E pyesim ne dhe tha: 
- Po ajo është rrugë pilotësh, për pilotë peshku, se ne shkuam me peshkarexhë. 
Pse i arrestuan ata? 
I arrestuan dhe i izoluan përkohësisht. 
Por me forcë i mbajtën, ndërsa këtë pilotin e lëshuan më herët sepse e vërtetuan që ishte analfabet. Se e kam parë me sytë e mi që e morën me forcë dhe i thanë që: 
- Hajde merre këtë varkë dhe çoje në Itali. 
Ju si e vijuat udhëtimin tuaj më vonë pasi kishit shkuar në Itali? 
Akti ose vendimi personal që kam marrë unë me veten time ka qenë: "Nuk kthehem më në Shqipëri se e ka marrë komunizmi". 

*Drita: Në fëmijërinë time nuk e kuptoja pse im atë nuk kontaktonte dot me familjen në Shqipëri* 
E vetmja gjë që mund t'ju them është se si fëmijë ne dinim që shokët e klasës në shkollën ku studionim shpesh në ditë pushimesh do të vizitonin kushërinjtë në Konektikat, diku aty afër, ose do të shkonin në Nju Jork, ose do të vizitonin tezen apo gjyshërit e ndodhur aty apo këtu që sigurisht ishin vendbanime të afërta me vendndodhjen e shkollës apo banesës sonë. 
Ndërsa në rastin tim, nuk e kishim një mundësi të tillë. Ne kishim prindërit e nënës sime, të cilët jetonin në Nju Jork, por përsa i përket familjes së babit tim për të cilët po më pyesni dhe ju, ne nuk dinim asgjë. Nuk njihnim askënd, madje nuk mund të flisnim fare për ta. Nuk i njihnim kush ishin dhe nuk ua dinim as emrat.Babi im fliste për ta në përgjithësi, por nuk kishim parë ndonjëherë ndonjë fotografi. Nuk e dija kush ishin motrat e tij. Nuk dija kush ishte Shkëndija, Erveheja, Qamili, pra unë thjesht dija emrat e xhajës dhe dy hallave të mia. Ishin thjesht emra, emra njerëzish, por në fakt nuk e dija tamam kush ishin. Ata ekzistonin në një vend ekzotik, të quajtur Shqipëri. Çfarë ishte ky vend? Si fëmijë nuk arrija ta kuptoja. 

*Drita Protopapa: Nuk na besohej që do takonim kushërirat e Shqipërisë* 
Përpjekjet e tij nëpërmjet autoriteteve amerikane për t'u mundësuar të drejtën e kalimit në shtetin tonë ishin të mëdha. E vërteta është se neve nuk na besohej. Na dukej sikur ishim në një film. Sikur nuk po ndodhte në të vërtetë. Pyetja që na rrinte ngulitur vazhdimisht në kohë ishte nëse a ishte e vërtetë një histori e tillë? A do të vinin vërtet kushërinjtë e mi në Amerikë?! Nuk arrinim ta besonim derisa shkuam në aeroport dhe i pamë. 

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Sejfi Protopapa: Nga kampi i Brindizit përfundova në universitetin e Nju-Jorkut*

Nga: FATOS VELIU

Sali Protopapa është një personazh filmik, i njohur pothuaj nga të gjithë shqiptarët. Emri i tij është përzgjedhur nga shkrimtari Dritëro Agolli në romanin "Komisari Memo" dhe personifikon një komandant çete ballistësh të dhënë pas rakisë dhe drekave e darkave me mish qengji. I njëjti emër është ruajtur edhe në skenarin e filmit "I teti në bronz", i luajtur me mjeshtëri nga Pirro Mani. Në rrëfimet e tij, Dritëro Agolli thotë se e kishte krijuar këtë personazh duke pasur parasysh rrëfimet për bëmat e një ballisti të quajtur Xume Protopapa. Gjithashtu, Agolli ka pohuar se kurrë nuk e kishte menduar se Sejfi Protopapa, një nga Protopapët e fisit nga ai kishte marrë shtysën për këtë personazh, ishte ende gjallë. 
Një personazh për të cilin, të gjithë që e njihnin kujtonin se ai ishte Sali Protopapa i vërtetë. 
Rastësi e pazakontë, pesha e së cilës duket e kishte munduar ndër vite, vetëm sepse dikur ai kishte qenë i përfshirë në formacionet e armatosura të Ballit Kombëtar, si komandant i një çete. 
Emri i tij i vërtetë është Sejfi Protopapa. Është bir i një avokati me origjinë nga fshati Protopapë i Korçës. Ka lindur në Berat më 20 shkurt 1923. Arsimohet në vendlindje dhe në Itali. Në vitin 1943, kur ishte vetëm 20 vjeç, emërohet komandanti i një çete të Ballit, që vepronte në zonën e Roskovecit, e ndodhur midis Beratit dhe Fierit. Në vitin 1944 ai largohet përfundimisht nga Shqipëria, për t'u rikthyer vetëm në vitin 1991, pas rënies së komunizmit. Fillimisht vendoset në Itali dhe më tej në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Aty vazhdon studimet dhe diplomohet për Fizikë Bërthamore. Është i martuar me një lituaneze dhe baba i disa fëmijëve. 

(Vijon nga numrat e kaluar) 

Zoti Sejfi, folëm nga numri i kaluar për peripecitë dhe mënyrën e mbërritjes suaj në kampet e refugjatëve në Brindizi të Italisë, pas fitores së komunizmit në vitin 1944 në Shqipëri. Më thatë se aty arrestohen edhe Mit'hat Frashëri me Ali Këlcyrën, apo jo? 
Ju shpjegova nga numri i kaluar që ikëm me varkë dhe ndenjëm në Brindizi. Anglezët arrestuan Mit'hat Frashërin, Ali Këlcyrën dhe kapitenin e anijes. 
Madje ne e pyetëm atë: 
- Po këtë pilotin, pse e futët në burg? 
Dhe tha: 
- Po ku e dinte ky rrugën, që të shkonte nga Ulqini dhe drejt e në Brindizi? 
Dhe ne i themi: 
- Po ku e dimë ne?! 
Ai tha: 
- Pyeteni! 
E pyesim ne dhe tha: 
- Po ajo është rrugë pilotësh, për pilotë peshku, se ne shkuam me peshkarexhë. 
Mit'hat Frashërin, Ali Këlcyrën dhe kapitenin e anijes i arrestuan dhe i izoluan përkohësisht. 
Por me forcë i mbajtën, ndërsa këtë pilotin e lëshuan më herët sepse e vërtetuan që ishte analfabet. Se e kam parë me sytë e mi që e morën me forcë dhe i thanë që, "Hajde merre këtë varkë dhe çoje në Itali". 
Dhe cili ka qenë vendimi që ke marrë në ato çaste kritike për jetën tënde? 
Vendimi personal që kam marrë unë me veten time ka qenë: "Nuk kthehem më në Shqipëri, se e ka marrë komunizmi". 
Po kishit besim atë ditë të parë të largimit tuaj se qeveria komuniste që sa hipi në fron do të përmbysej ndonjëherë? 
Jo, unë personalisht nuk kisha. 
Ju kishit bindjen? 
Po, e kisha që do të mbeteshin në pushtet. 
Çfarë moshe kishit atëherë? 
20 vjeç. 
I pamartuar? 
Po. Dhe në atë kohë unë kisha marrë vendim që, kudo që të shkoja, në Amerikë, në Australi ose dhe në Zelandë, duhet të filloja të mësoja gjuhën anglishte, sepse nuk e dija. Unë dija italisht shumë mirë sepse kisha qenë në shkollë në Peruxhia; edhe frëngjishten e dija, por jo të plotë. 
Por në anglisht isha zero. Dhe fillova ta mësoj me një nga mënyrat, që relativisht është interesante dhe kjo. Pra mënyra ishte që të punoja për anglezët dhe anglo-amerikanët që ishin në kamp. Dhe unë punoja për ta. 
Ju në Brindizi, u vendosën në kamp? 
Menjëherë në kamp na vendosën. 
Sa ndenjët në Itali? 
Në kamp ndenja 2 vjet ose 2 vjet e gjysmë. Por unë isha gjithmonë nëpunës. 
Gjatë kësaj kohe thatë që ndihmonit misionin anglez. Në këtë periudhë i gjetët Emerin dhe të tjerët, të cilët i kishit njohur në Shqipëri? 
Jo, sepse ishin të tjerë anglezë. 
Po pse ju pranuan juve dhe nuk shkoi një tjetër që të bëhet nëpunës tek ata? Ishit më i shkathët? 
Jo, se unë punoja në zyrën e regjistrimit kur vinin refugjatët që u bëja analizën. 
Po pra, ju ishit nëpunës, po pse ju caktuan juve? 
Për sa kohë isha në kamp, isha nëpunës në Santa Maria De Luca, ku ishte kampi i shqiptarëve, dhe në Regumilia, ku ishte kampi tjetër i shqiptarëve. 
Ishin veç shqiptarët? 
Çifutët, me ndërmjetësim, për marifetet e tyre deshën që kampet e refugjatëve të ndaheshin me kombësi. 
Dhe shqiptarët u bënë veç? 
Po, por ata e bënë për qëllimet e tyre, sepse donin që të ishin të veçantë, që të iknin me barkë dhe të shkonin në Izrael. 
Ju ishit nëpunës; po të tjerët, nuk ishin nëpunës? 
Jo, vetëm unë isha. 
Po përse vetëm juve? 
Sepse flisja pak anglisht. 
Arrite ta mësoje për 2 vjet anglishten? 
E mësova sa për të folur. 
Gjatë kohës që ju ishit në Itali, morët vesh për gjyqet që hapi qeveria komuniste e Enver Hoxhës? Radion e dëgjonit, sepse jemi në një moment që filluan ekzekutimet në masë; kishit informacion? 
Unë nuk merresha me këto. 
Pra, kishit informacion se çfarë bëhej nga Shqipëria? 
Unë mund të dëgjoja, por e konsideroja si gjë normale që të ekzekutoheshin komunistët. 
Ty t'u duk normalitet? 
Po, kjo ishte gjë normale. Sepse ishte si parim që do të eliminoheshin të gjithë kundërshtarët. Këta të Ballit nuk e pranonin akoma. 
Çfarë thoshin? 
Fjalë pa vend, sepse nuk kishte të bënte me drejtësi ajo. 
Thatë se ndenjët në kampin e refugjatëve në Brindizi plot dy vjet. Ku shkove pas dy vjetësh? 
Në Santa Maria De Luca, në Jug të Italisë, në një vend peshkatarësh, takova një majore angleze, që ishte me gradë, e cila quhej Elisabet Burkli. Kjo ishte beqare e pamartuar dhe e moshuar. Pasanike nga babai dhe pasanike nga vetja. Pasanike edhe nga puna; ishte me gradë majore, që do të thotë se merrte rrogë të majme nga Qendra e Refugjatëve. Ajo kishte një shërbëtore të zezë dhe vendosi për jetën e saj që... 
Çfarë vendosi për jetën e saj ajo? 
Vendosi që të ndihmojë refugjatët. Ndër ta më mori dhe mua përsipër, ku më rregulloi që të shkoj në Rutgers University, në Nju Xhersi, dhe më tha: 
"Shko atje si të mbërrish në Amerikë!" 
Ashtu bëra. Si mbërrita në Amerikë, një javë më vonë shkova në universitet. 
Pra ti, dy vjet më mbrapa nga kampi, të erdhi shansi dhe përfundove në Amerikë? Pra këtu jemi në vitin 1947. Kur mendoje se mund të binte komunizmi me logjikën tënde? 
S'e mendoja kurrë se mund të binte. 
Përfundove në Amerikë; pate kontakte me shqiptarët në Amerikë? 
Jo, shumë pak. 
Hasan Dostin, për shembull, që ishte dhe kryetar i komitetit "Shqipëria e Lirë", aq më shumë që zëvendësoi në atë detyrë Mit'hat Frashërin, e keni njohur në Amerikë? 
Në Kryengritjen e Fierit kundra Zogut, Hasan Dosti ka qenë në bahçen tonë. Atje nuk ia dija mirë zanafillën. 
Kishit kontakt me shqiptarët atje? 
Jo, nuk mbaja shumë kontakte. 
Po me komitetin "Shqipëria e Lirë", kishit kontakte? 
Jo. 
Po kur shikonit që hidheshin këto grupet diversioniste, për të krijuar situata dhe për të përmbysur përpjekjet që bëheshin? 
Këshilla ime për ta kur më jepej rasti ishte: "Mos u merrni me këto gjëra, sepse janë pallavra!" 
Unë kam pasur një miqësi të ngushtë me Jup Binakun nga Gjakova. Ka marrë pjesë në Kongresin e Ballit në Berat, dhe vinte çdo ditë nga një qytezë afër, madje ku jeton Drita, vajza ime sot, atje jetonte Jup Binaku. 
Ai m'i thoshte të gjitha këto gjëra, dhe ishte ai që më mbante në kontakt me botën e jashtme, sepse unë nuk merresha me asnjë tjetër, dhe vetëm me atë mbaja miqësi personale. 
Juve atje mbaruat shkollën për Fizikë Bërthamore? 
Po, për fizikë, sepse fizika është fizikë. Ndërsa këtu e konsiderojnë si Fizikë Bërthamore, për ta zgjeruar dhe për t'i dhënë një ngjyrim emocional. 
Ky ishte drejtimi që morët juve. Kontakt me familjen kishit; po me njerëzit në Shqipëri, nuk kishit asnjë mundësi? 
Jo. 
Dinit se çfarë bëhej këtu? 
Dija që ishte ngatërresë e madhe. 
Ashpërsinë komuniste në Shqipëri, e njihnit? Kishit informacion për formën, reprezaljet, pra për formën e regjimit, që ishte, jo thjesht komunizëm, por për mënyrën se si operonte? 
Jo, nuk dija asgjë. 
Vetëm dije që nuk vije dot këtej? Me motrat, vëllezërit dhe njerëzit e tjerë që le këtej, nuk kishe asnjë kontakt? 
Jo, fare. 
Si u vure në dijeni që ishte bërë një libër, një roman artistik i titulluar "Komisari Memo"? Se vetë romani quhej artistik, pavarësisht se merr episode, figura dhe personazhe nga jeta reale. 
U vure në dijeni fillimisht për një roman që kishte bërë Dritëro Agolli? 
Jo. 
Po nga e mësove atë? 
Eventualisht nuk e mbaj mend se kush ma dha filmin. 
Pas 1990-ës? 
Po. 


(Vijon nesër) 
(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Sejfi Protopapa: Pas rënies së komunizmit mësova se më quanin Sali Protopapa*

Nga: FATOS VELIU

Emri i tij i vërtetë është Sejfi Protopapa. Është bir i një avokati me origjinë nga fshati Protopapë i Korçës. Ka lindur në Berat më 20 shkurt 1923. Arsimohet në vendlindje dhe në Itali. Në vitin 1943, kur ishte vetëm 20 vjeç, emërohet komandanti i një çete të Ballit, që vepronte në zonën e Roskovecit, e ndodhur midis Beratit dhe Fierit. Në vitin 1944 ai largohet përfundimisht nga Shqipëria për tu rikthyer vetëm në vitin 1991 pas rënies së komunizmit. Fillimisht vendoset në Itali dhe më tej në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Aty vazhdon studimet dhe diplomohet për Fizikë Bërthamore. Është i martuar me një estoneze dhe baba i tre fëmijëve. Por çfarë rrëfen vetë ai për jetën në SHBA derisa u rrëzua komunizmi shqiptar dhe ai mundi të rimarrë kontaktet me familjen që nuk e kishte parë prej më shumë se 50 vjetësh? 

(Vijon nga numrat e kaluar) 

Pra zoti Sejfi e kaluam bisedën për momentet kur ju u vendosët në Amerikë, ku nuk kishit shumë dijeni se çfarë ndodhte me njerëzit tuaj në Shqipëri, ndërsa kishit humbur çdo lloj kontakti apo jo? 
Po. Ju shpjegova se në Santa Maria De Luca, në Jug të Italisë në një vend peshkatarësh, takova një majore angleze dhe një majore amerikane, që ishte me gradë, e cila quhet Elisabet Burkli. Kjo ishte beqare e pamartuar dhe e moshuar. Pasanike nga babai dhe pasanike nga vetja e vet. Pasanike dhe nga puna ishte me gradë Majore, që do të thotë se merrte rrogë të majme nga Qendra e Refugjatëve. 
Ajo kishte vendosur që të ndihmojë refugjatët. Ndër ta më mori dhe mua përsipër ku më rregulloi që të shkoj në Rutgers University, në Nju Xhersi, dhe më tha: 
-Shko atje si të mbërrish në Amerikë! 
Ashtu bëra. Si mbërrita në Amerikë, një javë më vonë shkova në universitet. Do të vijoja për fushën e Fizikës. 
Pas saj nga Shqipëria nuk kisha më asnjë kontakt. Dija që ishte ngatërresë e madhe, por se çfarë nuk dija gjë. Ashtu si nuk dija fare se ishte bërë një roman nga një shkrimtar i dëgjuar ku e kishte titulluar "Komisari Memo" dhe kishte vënë në qendër të tij një personazh nga Protopapajt si Komandant Balli ku në të vërtetë unë kam qenë i tillë nga ai fis. Por unë nuk dija gjë që ai personazh do të përjetësohej fuqishëm edhe në një film artistik. 
Për Dritëro Agollin nuk kishe dëgjuar dhe njohur fare? 
Jo asnjëherë. 
Kishe informacion që ishte një shkrimtar i niveleve të larta në Shqipëri, dhe i preferuar? 
Po, e dija që ishte pro komunist. 
Po kjo dihet sepse Shqipëria komuniste ishte, dhe detyrimisht të ishe i preferuar duhet të ishe komunist. 
Po pas 1990 e ke parë filmin? 
E kam parë, por nuk më bën përshtypje se unë nuk kam lidhje me të. 
E kam parë dhe njëherë më parë në fakt, por nuk e mbaj mend se kur. 
Unë nuk kam fare lidhje me të, por isha vetëm në imagjinatën e Dritëro Agollit. 
Vetëm se ishte Protopapa komandant Balli, vetëm këtë lidhje kishit ju? 
Mbiemri Protopapa nga fisi juaj, komandant Balli keni qenë ju? 
Po unë kam qenë komandant Balli në kuptimin më të thjeshtë. 
Për këtë se ishit komandant Balli bëhej fjalë dhe të filmi apo jo? 
Jo, nuk ka lidhje fare. 
Çfarë i the Dritëro Agollit kur pe filmin e Sali Protopapës? 
Nuk çava kokë fare. 
Po përse shkove te Dritëro Agolli? 
Shkova për pjesën e parë, sepse nuk e mbaj mend mirë se kishte thënë diçka për mua Dritëro Agolli. Nuk e mbaj mend se jam plakur unë tani dhe truri nuk funksionon mirë. 
Pasi i them Dritëro Agollit, ai më thotë: 
- E kam bërë për sport. 
Është figurë artistike ju tha? 
Po është punim dhe figurë artistike. 
I irrituar shkove? 
Po në atë kohë isha shumë i irrituar. Por pastaj thashë: 
- Si kjo le të bëjë sa të dojë, nuk do të çaja më kokë. 
E kishit njohur më parë Dritëro Agollin? 
Jo. 
Për herë të parë ju doli kur e thërriti e shoqja? 
Po, atëherë ishte për herë të parë kur kam shkuar unë taje. 
Si i the kur doli te dera? 
Unë i thashë: 
- Jam Sejfi Protopapa. 
Ai me të drejtë më hapi derën dhe më pranoi në shtëpi dhe për këtë nuk kishte ndonjë problem. 
Dhe unë nuk kisha ndonjë problem serioz, dhe nuk e kuptova se pse më morën në qafë kot.
Sepse ai më mori në qafë familjen. 
Po çfarë të tha ai, të kishte njohur? Si tu përgjigj? Veç fjalës artistike çfarë të tha? 
Unë pas mbarimit të vizitës me Dritëro Agollin vendosa që të mos çaj kokë dhe vazhdova. Unë kam qenë i tërhequr për shumë kohë, dhe jam i tërhequr. 
Kam mësuar se je marrë dhe me Janullatosin. Është e vërtetë? 
Kjo është tjetër punë, sepse unë atë e quaj punë madhështore. 
Pse? 
Ti ndoshta nuk e di, por në Kishën Ortodokse, kryepeshkopi qendror ka të drejtë që të emërojë priftërinj dhe çfarë ai të dojë. Dhe Janullatos ka qenë misionar politik dhe jo fetar. 
Dhe unë çfarë kam bërë? Kam sulmuar Janullatosin me çdo mënyrë që kam gjetur. 
Madje ne këtu kemi përmbysur të gjithë atë përpjekje titanike të Nolit për të shkëputur kishën shqiptare? 
Po bravo. 
Në Boston krijoi pavarësinë e kishës Shqiptare nga kisha Ruse? 
Po dhe ne patëm sukses në Amerikë, por jo në Shqipëri. Në Shqipëri e mori pushtetin. 
Tani e mori në fakt se atëherë nuk e merrte. Apo s'është kështu? 
Por unë prapë kam futur në Shqipëri 4 veta dhe i edukova që të bëheshin priftërinj, sepse më duheshin priftërinj dhe unë nuk kisha priftërinj. 
Dhe sollët ju priftërinj? 
I bëra unë priftërinj, se nuk ishin priftërinj. Dy i bëra priftërinj, njëri nga këta ishte Stefan Koja që shkoi dhe u bashkua me kishën rumune si rumun në Shqipëri. Sepse këtu në Shqipëri ekziston komuniteti rumun. Dhe ai përdorte atë lidhjen me një kryepeshkop rumun që kishte qenë në Shqipëri, nuk më kujtohet emri. 
Dhe kur kam qenë unë në Rumani ata më dhanë fjalën se, "Do të më ndihmonin mua dhe nuk e mbajtën fjalën se kishin frikë". 
Po me Janullatosin çfarë përplasje patët? 
Këtë e kam sulmuar vazhdimisht pa ndërprerje. 
Me shkrime? 
Po me shkrime dhe me veprime se në fillim kam takuar Berishën për të hequr Janullatosin. 
Në Amerikë ju ishit me gruan dhe me sa fëmijë? 
Me tre fëmijë që i kisha nga dy martesa. Një vajzë me martesën e parë që është në San Françisko. Vajza tjetër është ajo që jeton afër shtëpisë time dhe djali im që ka emrin shqiptar, Bekimi. 
Ku punon? 
Ai merret me tregti. Merret me kompani të mëdha, që luhet me miliona dollarë. 
Gruan e keni? 
Gruaja ka vdekur. Ajo ishte estoneze. Ajo ishte pro-shqiptare, madje e donte Shqipërinë më shumë sesa Estoninë. E mora me vete gruan kur shkuam në Protopapë. 
Ju jetoni vetëm tani? 
Kam një grua plakë që jeton në katin e dytë të shtëpisë time, dhe unë jetoj në katin e parë. Ajo gatuan darkën dhe hamë bukë bashkë. Për mëngjesin dhe për drekën është përgjegjëse që të mbajë ushqimin në frigorifer që të kem unë. 
Keni dikë që merret dhe kujdeset për ju? 
Po. 
Kur more vesh që u përmbys komunizmi në Shqipëri si u ndjetë? 
Nuk mu prish puna mua, sepse unë nuk isha angazhuar fare politikisht. 
Deri në 1990 jo, sepse unë nuk kam marrë pjesë fare dhe nuk jam marrë me politikë. 
Gjithsesi e ndjetë që po përmbysej? 
Shyqyr që u përmbys, por jo se më interesonte. 
Po kënaqësia juaj që do të takoje motrën dhe do të takoje njerëzit e tjerë që kishe lënë në Shqipëri? 
Kjo po. 
Dua të them këtë, që pavarësisht se ti mund të mos vije sepse nuk e kishe të lejuar në atë moment. Fakti që ti nuk vije dot në vendin tënd sepse nga ana psikologjike nuk është se ndiheshe mirë apo jo? 
Tani ju hap rruga? 
Unë erdha menjëherë. 
Ndërhyn nipi i tij Eduard Zaloshnja: 
- Është interesant fakti se ky shkonte në një shkëmb atje, më ka çuar dhe mua shkonte çdo të shtunë atje, bregut të oqeanit, dhe e kishte përcaktuar pikën se ku i binte ekzaktësisht Shqipëria dhe rrinte gjysmë ore, ose një orë atje. 
Ma thuaj pak si e bëje këtë veprimin që shkoje në oqean dhe shikoje nga Shqipëria? 
Më shumë në Boston të Amerikës e bëja këtë gjë, por dhe në Itali shkoja te bregu i detit dhe karshi bregut të detit ishte Shqipëria. Po ky ishte mall sentimental. 
Tani jemi në vitin 1990, fakti që juve ju hap rruga dhe kishit tani mundësi që të vinit në vendin tuaj që kishit gati 50 vjet që kishit ikur. Unë di që ti ke qenë në takimin që ka bërë Berisha dhe Pashko në Departamentin e Shtetit herën e parë, në mars 1991. Si është e vërteta? 
Unë jam munduar të ndërhyj për çështjen e qeverisjes së Shqipërisë. Ka qenë Berisha dhe Gramoz Pashko. Por ishin takime të kota, prandaj eventualisht unë vendosa që të mos merrem më me këto punë. 
Çfarë sugjerime i ke dhënë atij? 
Kundër komunizmit. Por sugjerimet specifike ishin me emra konkretë që këtë ta pranoni, këtë të mos e pranoni. 
Ju jeni dëshmitar i një momenti që ju e konsideroni tragjik të periudhës së vendimit të Mukjes. Dhe ndodheni në Shqipëri në momentin që mbaruan zgjedhjet e përgjithshme, ku për çudi ka fituar koalicioni i majtë. Si e argumenton këtë? 
Në zgjedhjet politike të një demokracie siç po mundohet të bëhet Shqipëria, të dyja palët japin kontribut që njëra të fitojë. 
Pra, në këtë rast ka mundësi që vota që mori Edi Rama vjen më shumë nga të metat e Sali Berishës sesa nga Edi Rama vetë. 
Ka fituar me të drejtë e majta? 
Nuk ka fituar me të drejtë, por ka fituar për arsye se Sali Berisha nuk është sjellë mirë. 
Kjo është loja politike, po nuk u solle mirë humbe. Pra i bie që Edi Rama të jetë sjellë mirë? 
Unë nuk e di, por unë e kam takuar Edi Ramën në Amerikë. 
Çfarë konkluzioni ke? 
Nuk më jep impresion për të qenë udhëheqës i Shqipërisë Edi Rama. 
Pra ju nuk e vlerësoni si lider? 
Jo, nuk e vlerësoj dot. 
Po Sali Berishën si e vlerësoni? 
Tani e vlerësoj ndryshe nga Edi Rama. 
Flas si figurë jo për momentin e votimit? Si intelektual, si politikan, si burrë shteti, si e vlerësoni? 
Ai është një politikan i falimentuar që humbi zgjedhjet. 
Sali Berisha i ka humbur dhe herë tjetër zgjedhjet? 
Po mund t'i ketë vjedhur dhe mund t'i ketë bërë me hile. Por këto zgjedhje janë bërë më me kujdes prandaj dhe janë konsideruar si zgjedhjet më serioze, më reale. 
Jeni i bindur ju se këto zgjedhje që u bënë tani janë ato zgjedhje që ju keni kërkuar, ose zgjedhjet që ju keni kërkuar në Konferencën e Mukjes në atë kohë nëpërmjet një votimi të rregullt. 
Zgjedhjet që janë kërkuar në Mukje kanë qenë parimore. 
Këto që ndodhën tani? 
Parimore do të thotë që janë perfekte. 
Mukja u nda dhe u ça dhe nuk u pranua për faktin sepse u kërkua që pas luftës të vendosë vota se si do të bëhej llogaritja e pushtetit. Pra, ndarja e pushtetit e majtë dhe e djathtë. Apo jo? 
Jo e keni gabim. 
Duhet ta keni të qartë se Partia Komuniste e konsideronte marrjen e pushtetit si objektiv kryesor. Partia Komuniste i dënoi njerëzit dhe nuk çante kokë për asgjë tjetër. Vetëm donte marrjen e pushtetit dhe asgjë tjetër. 
Si e ndieni veten që ju takojnë tani dhe ju pyesin se ju jeni Sali Protopapa? 
Çfarë ju thonë? 
Unë nuk kam asnjë lidhje me Sali Protopapën. 
Si personazh, do ta takosh? 
Unë ndiej neveritje. 
Do ta takosh Pirro Manin që ka luajtur rolin? 
Nuk e kam takuar kurrë. Më thanë që është në Boston, por nuk e kam takuar. Nuk më interesojnë këto gjëra, sepse këto janë gënjeshtra. Kush i krijon Dritëro Agolli, apo dhe ndonjë tjetër, mua nuk më interesojnë sepse gënjeshtra është gënjeshtër. 
Për mua të gjitha këto janë gënjeshtra. 
Dashin nuk e konsumon të gjithë? 
Asnjëherë nuk kam ngrënë një dash të gjithë në të gjithë jetën time. 
E ke kërkuar partizanin e strehuar se do të pushkatoje burrat e fshatit? 
Jo, këto janë gënjeshtra të Dritëro Agollit, që ai kalon kohën dhe shet libra me këto gënjeshtra. 
Shkrimtari serioz nuk bën gënjeshtra, por merret me kujdes me të vërtetën e perëndisë. 
Megjithatë ai të bëri të famshëm me atë personazh? 
Kjo s'më intereson. 
Shumë personave ju kam thënë se sot kam intervistën me Sali Protopapën. Dhe më thoshin: - Jeton akoma? Po jeton: - ju thashë. 
Po ke gënjyer dhe nuk ke thënë të vërtetën. 
- Unë ju thashë kam intervistë me Sali Protopapën. Dhe ju thashë që ka ardhur nga Amerika. Dhe më thoshin: - Si ka mundësi nuk u vra në fund të filmit ai? 
I gjithë filmi është një gënjeshtër, ndaj dhe ti nuk duhet të merresh me këto gënjeshtra. Zot na ruaj. 
Jeta ime është shumë e thjeshtë dhe nuk ka hile. Me këtë jetë unë kam jetuar të gjitha vështirësitë. 
Eduard Zaloshnja: Unë di të them që ky ka qenë ndërmjetësi për takimin që do të bëhej midis Sali Berishës dhe Gramoz Pashkos në Departamentin e Shtetit. 
Faleminderit zoti Sejfi 
Faleminderit dhe juve dhe gjithë publikut shqiptar që gjen kohë dhe durim të më ndjekë. 
I dua fort të gjithë njerëzit. Populli ynë është një popull shumë dinjitoz. 
(Vijon nesër) 

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------

